# Celebrities in Céline



## foxie-pooh

Let's develop a thread with all the famous people seen in Celine by Phoebe Philo so we can work our way to a Celine subforum! There's already plenty of discussion on the luggage, but we should extend the topic to the cabas, classic box, and the new envelope bag as well!

Mary Kate Luggage






Aurora Sansone envelope





Aurora Sansone classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Korean celeb classic box





Gaia Repossi classic box





Fashion blogger cabas


----------



## purse-nality

weeh! a sub-forum would be amazing! (*cough* megs... *cough* vlad!)

ok, i wonder what new celine loots the Olsen's snagged? read they were on a spree at Paris...


----------



## foxie-pooh

Claudia Schiffer luggage





Luggage galore


----------



## foxie-pooh

Detailed shot of the new envelope bag


----------



## foxie-pooh

Geraldine Saglio classic box











biker jacket


----------



## purse-nality

olsen / lily allen (?) / leighton meester


----------



## purse-nality

more 'Blair'...


----------



## purse-nality




----------



## linhhhuynh

omg  i can say my favorite is the Classic Box. i would love to have one one day


----------



## foxie-pooh

I don't really understand why this thread's moved to "celebrity style" while the Valentino thread's still under handbags...but here are some new pictures

Envelope bag


----------



## foxie-pooh

Melanie Huynh in Celine





Barbara Martelo


----------



## foxie-pooh

Beth Buccini of Kirna Zabete Classic box and clogs





Sara Easley of Kirna Zabete Envelope


----------



## flower71

Could this thread be pics only?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Korean celeb classic box





Luggage


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> weeh! a sub-forum would be amazing! (*cough* megs... *cough* vlad!)


lol i would love it....


----------



## foxie-pooh

Classic boxes


----------



## foxie-pooh

Luggages


----------



## CeeJay

Love the Luggage; really considered one ... but WOW ... are they ever heavy!!!  Way back, I had quite a few Marc Jacobs bags but ended up selling all of them because they were too heavy (and I had issues with my shoulder).


----------



## foxie-pooh

Celine jacket/sunglasses/bag


----------



## foxie-pooh

More classic boxes


----------



## foxie-pooh

Envelopes











Cabas


----------



## foxie-pooh




----------



## foxie-pooh

His and Hers





Luggages


----------



## Tinn3rz

Gah! Celine bags are so gorgeous! This is a great thread.  Thanks *foxie-pooh*!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Great thread - great pics - thank you!


----------



## duna

Yes, great thread, great bags!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Aliki

I agree - great thread!  Love Celine!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Lauren Santo Domingo classic box







Celine blazer


----------



## foxie-pooh

Gaia Repossi classic box, clogs, shirt, skirt


----------



## foxie-pooh

Miroslava Duma classic box


----------



## lufc_girl

Enjoy


----------



## foxie-pooh

Socialite classic box


----------



## margaritas

Lily Allen


----------



## margaritas

Korean actress Shin Min Ah







Korean actress Son Tae Young


----------



## lufc_girl

More...


----------



## foxie-pooh

Dasha Zhukova classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Natasha Goldberg classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Melanie Huynh luggage


----------



## foxie-pooh

Elena Perminova classic box


----------



## barbie444

What are their prices?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Dasha Zhukova envelope


----------



## foxie-pooh

Shala Monroque classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Dasha Zhukova classic box


----------



## eggpudding




----------



## foxie-pooh

Reese Witherspoon envelope


----------



## eggpudding

Celine clutch? Even their accessories are so quietly luxe


----------



## duna

I'm absolutely in love with the Classic box......I even think I prefer it to the Constance: I MUST go to Celine and take a close look at it!


----------



## margaritas




----------



## foxie-pooh

Emmanuelle Alt at Celine picking out pieces for the FNO spread


----------



## Julide

foxie-pooh said:


> Emmanuelle Alt at Celine picking out pieces for the FNO spread



I need one of those bags!!


----------



## juicyagogo

I'm so happy to find this thread! I've been wondering why there isn't a Celine thread since their bags are SO FAB!!!!!!!!!!! Let's keep this thead alive! Thanks foxie!


----------



## eggpudding

Japanese singer/songwriter Miliyah


----------



## Tinn3rz

Does anyone know where you can find Celine on the West Coast? TIA!


----------



## purse-nality

^Barney's. more info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/c-e-l-i-n-e-shopping-finds-634718.html


----------



## claypot

Maybe not a celebrity .. but a model at least.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Gaia Repossi classic box


----------



## Creammia

HK style icon - Hilary Tsui's Celine Two-tone boots


----------



## Creammia

Celine clogs and classic handbag:


----------



## Creammia

Another pairs of clogs


----------



## foxie-pooh

Christian Siriano zippered cabas


----------



## PurseXaXholic

foxie-pooh said:


> Reese Witherspoon envelope


 
My god, she looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tinn3rz

purse-nality said:


> ^Barney's. more info here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/c-e-l-i-n-e-shopping-finds-634718.html



Thank you, *purse-nality*!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Aurora Sansone classic box and envelope in the background


----------



## flower71

Julide said:


> I need one of those bags!!


You know what I am thinking?? I want ANOTHER ONE, in Camel now...!


----------



## otilia

Coleen Rooney


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> You know what I am thinking?? I want ANOTHER ONE, in Camel now...!



Really you have one!!!What color do you have? i think camel would be lovely!!!


----------



## nomorerack

foxie-pooh said:


> Korean celeb classic box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaia Repossi classic box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion blogger cabas




this is so way fantastic,.. i love all of the pictures...


----------



## foxie-pooh

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley cabas


----------



## foxie-pooh

Fashion blogger cabas


----------



## foxie-pooh

Faye Wong gusset cabas


----------



## CeeJay

eggpudding said:


>



OMG .. love this style; does anyone know the exact name and where you can get it?!?!


----------



## eggpudding

^The Envelope Mini Luggage I believe.. check out the Celine Shopping Intel thread for more intel


----------



## DisCo

Leighton Meester


----------



## purse-nality

Harpers/Vogue Editor, Jennifer Alfano


----------



## purse-nality

Writer, Karen Robinovitz


----------



## eggpudding

Model


----------



## francyFG

That Celine bag has been growing on me. I really love it.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Classic box


----------



## am2022

Loving Celine each day.  Phoebe philo is bad for my wallet!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Cabas


----------



## S'Mom

LOVE that beige and black Cabas!!!


----------



## Mt36

purse-nality said:


> Harpers/Vogue Editor, Jennifer Alfano


 

love love this color!!!!  Now I want another one....


----------



## Hypnosis

Am in love with all these Celine goodies! Need to get some for my collection ASAP!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Gaia Repossi Small box


----------



## foxie-pooh

Phoebe Philo


----------



## bag-gage

OMG I LOVE this thread, THANK YOU foxie-pooh! 

And how cool are those green cuffs that Phoebe Philo has on?? Can't wait to get them, I'm in agony every time I see them.


----------



## am2022

here she is!!! you gotta love her.. celine was a thing of history until she walked in and changed all that!!!  she has the magic touch!

i would gladly go on business with her..  if i could ... in my dreams!



foxie-pooh said:


> Phoebe Philo


----------



## foxie-pooh

Luggage and tote





Peacoat


----------



## foxie-pooh

More of Phoebe without the watermarks (HQ)


----------



## S'Mom

LOVE her.....anyone know what the black bangles are?  At first I thought they were Elsa Peretti's Bone cuffs but now I'm thinking they are leather?


----------



## S'Mom

ok.  I feel like a nob......those cuffs are Emerald resin.  LOL!!!!  Love them.....


----------



## duna

S'Mom said:


> ok. I feel like a nob......those cuffs are Emerald resin. LOL!!!! Love them.....


 
I agree, they're gorgeous! I saw them on the Celine website in next season's collection! They do look like Elsa Peretti's Bone Cuffs though, you're right!


----------



## S'Mom

I would love to own a pair but if they're in resin then I'm afraid they won't fit.....


----------



## purse-nality

(delete)


----------



## lara0112

love love love the classic box - that will be my next purchase to save up for


----------



## KittyKat65

Sheesh, I feel too fat for my Celine after looking at all of these socialites, models and actors.


----------



## galex101404

Miroslava Duma


----------



## beauxgoris

duna said:


> I agree, they're gorgeous! I saw them on the Celine website in next season's collection! They do look like Elsa Peretti's Bone Cuffs though, you're right!



I LOVE them! Does anyone know how much they are?


----------



## beauxgoris

bump


----------



## am2022

THe classic box was a no no as its so expensive.. but seeing phoebe again... oh well!



foxie-pooh said:


> More of Phoebe without the watermarks (HQ)


----------



## Karentsai

Appreciating... I would add a picture later


----------



## ats16

Phoebe Philo is such a great ambassador for her brand!  She looks stunning in that jumpsuit.


----------



## eggpudding

Blogger Wendy/Nitrolicious


----------



## Advo

Thanks for all the gorgeous pics! Falling so hard for the Celine bags right now!

I was wondering, does anyone know which size the luggage blogger Wendy is carrying? I know she's quite short, but the bag looks so overwhelmingly big on her.


----------



## beauxgoris

Price of green cuff bracelets anyone?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Advo said:


> I was wondering, does anyone know which size the luggage blogger Wendy is carrying? I know she's quite short, but the bag looks so overwhelmingly big on her.



I'm guessing that's the "shoulder Luggage," which has a wider body and longer straps than the mini Luggage.


----------



## Advo

^Thanks! I was thinking it had to be at least a small. I'm quite short too, so I was worried that she was actually carrying a mini...


----------



## S'Mom

Wondering if anyone knows the current pricing on the Leopard print tote with the zippers?  

SOS!


----------



## purse-nality

courtesy of the RW celeb gossip thread...


----------



## missyb

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm guessing that's the "shoulder Luggage," which has a wider body and longer straps than the mini Luggage.



Yes it is. I had this bag and returned it.


----------



## Greentea

I'm in trouble - Celine is on FIRE right now...


----------



## claypot

Woo! Reese looks good with her classic box.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Love Reese's Celine!


----------



## am2022

love reese with her classic box!!!

don't want to start thinking about the box... ive been saying no to my Barney's SA for the past two months...
must resist... must resist...


----------



## weekender2

I agree, she looks great,
I've been staying away from black recently
but the black classic box is well, CLASSIC...


----------



## Graciella

purse-nality said:


> courtesy of the RW celeb gossip thread...



This pic make the (gorgeous, by the way) Paraty look terribly outdated - the modern vibe of the classic box is stunning (too bad they're so expensive - for those prices I'd rather buy a preloved Constance)


----------



## S'Mom

I used to think the same thing, GRACIELLA until I saw and held one IRL!   I was amazed! And you know how much of an Hermes lover I am!  

For me, the thing about the Classic Box vs the Constance is that its leather is supple allowing for easier access, the strap can be used in three different ways (shoulder, cross body and removed altogether) and the clasp is modern and subtle.  No large "H" screaming out at you.  While it has the same over-all "look" as the Constance, it's modern and subtly chic.   It's like Phoebe took the Constance and improved on all its little "quirks".......


----------



## Greentea

^ agree, I'd buy one in a hot minute.
What I'm really after is the Bi-Cabas in Black/tan. Perfect tote.


----------



## purse-nality

does anyone know the history behind pre-Philo (?) bag "Watch Me Work"? Kors' celine days? i see quite a resemblance to one of his present designs...


----------



## purse-nality

Caroline B... Classic Box...














Celine sunnies...


----------



## purse-nality

Chiara (theblondesalad)... Camel Mini Luggage (smooth calf)...


----------



## purse-nality

more...


----------



## duna

S'Mom said:


> I used to think the same thing, GRACIELLA until I saw and held one IRL! I was amazed! And you know how much of an Hermes lover I am!
> 
> For me, the thing about the Classic Box vs the Constance is that its leather is supple allowing for easier access, the strap can be used in three different ways (shoulder, cross body and removed altogether) and the clasp is modern and subtle. No large "H" screaming out at you. While it has the same over-all "look" as the Constance, it's modern and subtly chic. It's like Phoebe took the Constance and improved on all its little "quirks".......


 
I couldn't agree more, S,Mom!! In fact, so much so that I bought the Classic Box recently and am totally in love with it. I had always been on the fence about the Constance: like you say, the big H, ecc.....I find the Box roomier, the leather is softer, it's VERY well made, and it has a modern vibe that the Constance doesn't have!!!! It's not easy for me to fall for a non Hermès bag, in fact I haven't bought one in years, but this is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## weekender2

love the sunnies purse-nality!
funny, my Sa just sent me pics of them, I think I must have!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^GORGEOUS pics of the Camel Mini Luggage!!!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Gaia Repossi


----------



## Graciella

S'Mom said:


> I used to think the same thing, GRACIELLA until I saw and held one IRL!   I was amazed! And you know how much of an Hermes lover I am!
> 
> For me, the thing about the Classic Box vs the Constance is that its leather is supple allowing for easier access, the strap can be used in three different ways (shoulder, cross body and removed altogether) and the clasp is modern and subtle.  No large "H" screaming out at you.  While it has the same over-all "look" as the Constance, it's modern and subtly chic.   It's like Phoebe took the Constance and improved on all its little "quirks".......



I finally saw a classic box IRL and I must say I'm impressed - lovely size and great leather! I agree about the large H on the Constance, the Box is much more understated. Now if Celine would guarantee the same service as H I might go for it


----------



## am2022

lovely pics purse!
is that the celine moto jacket or the ASOS lookalike?
What christine centenera was wearing looked more luxe?  

Probably this is the ASOS one?


----------



## claypot

^I don't know who's who, but the other lady seems to be carrying a big box clutch.


----------



## Thornhill

I read an article that said Rachel Bilson is coveting Celines silk and lambskin tote. Which bag is this? Is there a photo of it anywhere?


----------



## purse-nality

amacasa said:


> lovely pics purse!
> is that the celine moto jacket or the ASOS lookalike?
> What christine centenera was wearing looked more luxe?
> 
> Probably this is the ASOS one?



YES! Asos 

(noticed i edited my post? i initially put in 'celine jacket'!)


----------



## calisnoopy

love all the pics!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## Mt36

Here's Kate Davidson Hudson - Elle magazine Editor
with her Celine Luggage bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Love that!


----------



## citylicious

Love this thread!! The classic box is so gorgeous, think that needs to go on the wishlist


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## Jaded81

Loving all the pictures! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## purse-nality

VB w/ large/oversized black classic box...




















(copied from VB gossip thread)


----------



## DisCo

Yey I just discovered this sec that there's a Celine sub-forum already!! Woohoo!!


----------



## lem0n

oooh, after looking at all these pictures, now I'm seriously craving the classic box


----------



## foxie-pooh

I'm pretty sure posh's hiding some celine under her furrr


----------



## foxie-pooh

Gaia with her new celines...bag and shirt


----------



## DollyAntics

Taylor Tomasi with Celine Clutch in Electric Blue...amaze.

Tommy Tom for Style.com


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl's Tote in full capacity


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^What is the name of this tote we keep seeing her carry?


----------



## eggpudding

This clutch is divine DollyAntics! 
















From VB thread


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ I know I'm in love! I NEED one!


----------



## purse-nality

^so refreshing to see a casual edgy side of her!

here in a pre-fall 2010 dress...







(coolspotters)


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> ^so refreshing to see a casual edgy side of her!
> 
> here in a pre-fall 2010 dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (coolspotters)



Thanks for posting was looking for this photo because I was on the hunt for the very same dress!


----------



## purse-nality

^lol! have a Z one. not exactly, but may pass!


----------



## Greentea

VB is flawless here.


----------



## margaritas

Korean actress Gong Hyun Joo









Pics taken from: http://blog.naver.com/lovesunglass/100118852671


----------



## margaritas

Picture taken from Stockholm Street Style:


----------



## bag in black

Charlotte Ronson with a small black luggage bag ?
dailymail.co.uk


whats the size for this Luggage bag ??? mini , mikro or nano


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> ^lol! have a Z one. not exactly, but may pass!


Yeah I got mine when you started to devil around that blue pointees! and di you know that I there's a camel and black combo got that too but not Z


----------



## margaritas

margaritas said:


> Picture taken from Stockholm Street Style:



Not sure what happened to the pic... let me try again!


----------



## purse-nality

^i came across that 1 too... he reminds me of Tom Cruise


----------



## tastefashion

can you believe this nano luggage in kelly green is soooooo small??


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> ^i came across that 1 too... he reminds me of Tom Cruise


 exactly what i thought


----------



## nielnielniel

the nano is VERY small but cute.

There is a latest pic of Victoria Beckham with the box and bracelet...totally hot...


----------



## lvstratus

that green Nano is so cuuuttteee


----------



## keven

love her........ 
i need one~


----------



## papertiger

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^What is the name of this tote we keep seeing her carry?



I asked the SA at Harrods 

It's something obvious like the 'Shopping Tote'. No hardware at all - completely leather. There is also a east-west version. Both come in tan, navy or black. They are about the same price as the Mini Luggage. Somewhere I have a card with the model nr on, just trying to remember which bag I carried the day I went so I know where the card is.


----------



## purse-nality

Caroline B. w/ lemon Cabas and bracelet...





































(carolinesmode)


----------



## eggpudding

^Great pics! 



tastefashion said:


> can you believe this nano luggage in kelly green is soooooo small??



Ahh...soo dinky but so juicy. If only it were bigger.


----------



## tastefashion

The lemon cabas really pops, I like it! thanks for sharing the picture, *purse-nality*!

yea I agree the nano looks so cute but I am wondering the strap can be adjustable or not? anyone knows?


----------



## purse-nality

more of Chiara w/ camel mini luggage...





























​(theblondesalad)


----------



## tastefashion

Medium luggage


----------



## purse-nality

Taylor Tomasi's clutch luv!

















​(celeb style thread)


----------



## flower71

I think I need a mini luggage in camel...though I won't look half as good as that young lady (Chiara?? who's that?)? but I can dream right?? Thanks for the pics


----------



## AnnMJ

tastefashion said:


> Medium luggage



What colour is this?


----------



## tastefashion

AnnMJ said:


> What colour is this?



should be wine


----------



## tastefashion

Medium luggage in black


----------



## nielnielniel

now I feel like getting a black... (((


----------



## lem0n

*nielnielniel,* 
me too!!! the black looks so classic and fashionable!!!


----------



## tastefashion

small black classic box - Christine Centenerra, Australian Harpers Bazaar's Fashion Editor


----------



## lem0n

I think this is a Celine











from streetfsn


----------



## DisCo

Anabela Belikova @ Stockholm Street Style


----------



## DisCo

Freja Beha Erichsen at Stockholm Street Style


----------



## DisCo

Shu Pei Quin @ Stockholm Street Style


----------



## purse-nality

^luv luv the jacket! freja pic doesn't show.


----------



## DisCo

Ooops sorry I'll post it again


----------



## purse-nality




----------



## purse-nality

(pls lemme know if pics don't show)


----------



## etoupe

loveeeee the pink clutch!!! anybody knows which season its from??


----------



## eggpudding

Courtesy of the Christine Centenera thread 











Love this look so much.


----------



## eggpudding

Singapore "socialite"


----------



## eggpudding

Amazing photo but a bit scary for the poor Luggage lol!


----------



## tastefashion

OMG I love the orange luggage ... I really think I should stop looking at any luggage pictures now...


----------



## nielnielniel

who's that Singapore "socialite"? it look very medium...then again she might be a lil petite...I am very tempted by a black luggage tote. But I will run into the risk of being Wendy of nitrolicious


----------



## love_denise

etoupe said:


> loveeeee the pink clutch!!! anybody knows which season its from??



That isn't Celine, it's Comme des Garcons.


----------



## claypot

nielnielniel said:


> who's that Singapore "socialite"? it look very medium...then again she might be a lil petite...I am very tempted by a black luggage tote. But I will run into the risk of being Wendy of nitrolicious



Looks like a mini to me.


----------



## samantha4uk

amazing pics... love them all!!


----------



## purse-nality

love_denise said:


> That isn't Celine, it's Comme des Garcons.



oops! thanks! sorry! couldn't see the logo clearly :shame:


----------



## purses & pugs

eggpudding said:


> Amazing photo but a bit scary for the poor Luggage lol!



I agree! First I was amazed and thought great photo (which it really is) - then after a second I was bit shocked at the location LOL!


----------



## tastefashion

Mini luggage in Beige





Medium luggage


----------



## eggpudding

nielnielniel said:


> who's that Singapore "socialite"? it look very medium...then again she might be a lil petite...I am very tempted by a black luggage tote. But I will run into the risk of being Wendy of nitrolicious



Stephanie Er. I think it's a mini, she's just teeny!

Ps. how will you look like Wendy? Lol.


----------



## ats16

I think this is Grace Coddington with the same envelope bag that Taylor Tomassi Hill has been carrying.  Anyone?

http://www.refinery29.com/a-smorgasbord-of-street-style-from-2011-new-york-fashion-week/slideshow#slide-65


(From Refinery 29)


----------



## DisCo

Is the bag Jessica Biel carrying here Celine?


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## eggpudding

^hot.


----------



## eggpudding

ats16 said:


> I think this is Grace Coddington with the same envelope bag that Taylor Tomassi Hill has been carrying.  Anyone?
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/a-smorgasbord-of-street-style-from-2011-new-york-fashion-week/slideshow#slide-65
> 
> 
> (From Refinery 29)



I think so too!


----------



## nielnielniel

eggpudding said:


> Stephanie Er. I think it's a mini, she's just teeny!
> 
> Ps. how will you look like Wendy? Lol.



Cause she has a camel and black....if I get a black as well....


----------



## tastefashion

China Actress - Fan Bing Bing (&#33539;&#20912;&#20912
Mini luggage in lipstick


----------



## tastefashion

fashion blogger model girl
Mini luggage in camel





Carolina Engman of Fashion Squad
Shoulder luggage in Black


----------



## tastefashion

Man in the street @ Milan fashion week - photo by Jak & jil
Nano luggage in green


----------



## eggpudding

nielnielniel said:


> Cause she has a camel and black....if I get a black as well....


----------



## tastefashion

Hong Kong Singer - Faye Wong
Celine Black Gusset Cabas


----------



## tastefashion

Medium luggage in wine






Emma Roberts & someone's Mini luggage in camel


----------



## nielnielniel

*tastefashion* - so happy to see Faye carrying celine as well...if it's good enough for her...


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> *tastefashion* - so happy to see Faye carrying celine as well...if it's good enough for her...


yea love her, btw she's the spokeperson for Celine in Asia 
Anyway I will post more pictures later ...


----------



## tastefashion

Asian Pop Diva / Hong Kong Singer - Faye Wong
All by Celine


----------



## nielnielniel

arrghh!!! Philo's ppl are smart! She's perfect for the brand. Discreet, simple, stylish and totally up there


----------



## butterfly 86

Mirela Srna


----------



## tastefashion

Faye Wong & Celine feather top (pre fall 10)





Faye wong & cabas





Fashion blogger with his black mini luggage


----------



## tastefashion

Faye Wong & Celine SS11 collection


----------



## nielnielniel

arghhh!!! she's sooo classy!!!


----------



## tastefashion

Celine coat & Black Gusset Cabas


----------



## tastefashion

Hong Kong fashion blogger Judy

Celine trio bag









Celine golden bangle & snakeskin clutch


----------



## eggpudding

Amazing pics! ^And now I know where Zara got their inspiration for an identical-looking coat, lol


----------



## French75

^^ Just thought exactly the same thing !!


----------



## eggpudding

^  

The lovely Stephanie Er got a new nano it seems..and (gasp) took it the beach!


----------



## tastefashion

oh what a lovely lipstick nano!


----------



## French75

The poor beautiful bag in the sand !!


----------



## tastefashion

Mini luggage in tricolored @London fashion week


----------



## tastefashion

HK actress Hilary Tsui 

Red trio clutch











Red cabas





Celine Golden bangles


----------



## tastefashion

Celine camel coat





Celine snakeskin classic box





Celine beige classic box





Celine cabas


----------



## tastefashion

Celine gold metal clutch


----------



## Cari284

Sorry if repost. From Milan FW (from style.com)


----------



## nielnielniel

*tastefashion*, Hilary really loves her Celine..she has another cabas and tons of Celine wedges...that woman is rich...and I am jealous


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> *tastefashion*, Hilary really loves her Celine..she has another cabas and tons of Celine wedges...that woman is rich...and I am jealous



*Niel*, I think she got them free from Celine PR .... u know, that's what they do marketing in HK


----------



## nielnielniel

it helps when you are also married to a famous singer *cough*eason*cough*


----------



## tastefashion

yay, especially she claimed herself one of the fashion icon in hk, so u know


----------



## tastefashion

nano luggage in kelly green


----------



## tastefashion

Fashion blogger - Joey M with his nano


----------



## claypot

This Joey M is FIERCE! I love it.


----------



## weekender2

love the red trio!


----------



## nielnielniel

claypot said:


> This Joey M is FIERCE! I love it.


i know right? that girl is soooo rocking it


----------



## claypot

nielnielniel said:


> i know right? that girl is soooo rocking it



Tastefashion is referring to Joey M as a male - is Joey a boy or a girl then? Love the style, regardless.


----------



## Syma

tastefashion said:


> Celine coat & Black Gusset Cabas



Thanks for posting these great pics *Tastefashion* . The coat is from Zara.

http://www.blueisinfashionthisyear.com/2011/02/bloggers-love-leather-arms-coat-by-zara.html


----------



## tastefashion

oh sorry, I thought it's from Celine ...


----------



## tastefashion

Hong Kong Singer - Faye Wong
All by Celine


----------



## nielnielniel

claypot said:


> Tastefashion is referring to Joey M as a male - is Joey a boy or a girl then? Love the style, regardless.



Joey M is a guy but I am just calling him, girl...like girlfriend you know..or you go girl...kinda of gurl!!


----------



## leboudoir

is anyone able to tell me if this has a linen front? or is it all leather? TIA!



tastefashion said:


> Mini luggage in tricolored @London fashion week


----------



## tastefashion

leboudoir said:


> is anyone able to tell me if this has a linen front? or is it all leather? TIA!



this comes with canvas in the front


----------



## leboudoir

^ thanks


----------



## tastefashion

Medium Black luggage


----------



## tastefashion

Celine pochette in blue


----------



## duna

Here's a pic of Garance Doré at Milan fashion week, from the Sartorialist:

http://thesartorialist.sartorialist-new.typhon.net/photos/22711GElisa_0698Web.jpg

(sorry, I don't know how to post the pic)

P.S. Yikes, I hope it IS a Céline bag!


----------



## claypot

^Helping you repost, *duna*. Errrr it doesn't seem to be working if I link it directly to The Sartorialist. I'll link it to a different place.


----------



## duna

^^^ Thanks Claypot! Is the bag Céline, by the way? I had second thoughts after I posted it, lol!


----------



## claypot

Yes *duna* it is. Straight from Garance Dor's blog - http://www.garancedore.fr/2010/12/07/bonjour-toi/


----------



## duna

Thanks Claypot! WOW, I like it.....rather 80's, as Garance says! I notice that this style of bucket bag is coming back in a big way: Hermès has started to produce again their Market bag, LV has the Noé......But I think this is my favourite, I like the Céline logo canvas!


----------



## nielnielniel

its surprisingly not tacky or overly matronly for a logo mad bag


----------



## tastefashion

Fashion bloggers

Curtis Yu from Taiwan






Han Shang from China


----------



## nielnielniel

I 'hate' that Curtis Yu!!!! LOL he and his big collection of bags is TDF....lol


----------



## eggpudding

Han Huo Huo is so fierce. I love love love his accessories!


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Richie -- Love the texture of the leather!


----------



## tastefashion

hk actress - Hilary Tsui
Celine white cape & pouch in lipstick





trio bag in yellow 





Black classic box


----------



## eggpudding

I really dislike Nicole's black/white Luggage.. it looks odd..


----------



## tastefashion

China fashion blogger Mr. Han & his blue celine pouch!


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ Love it! I also want to steal those CL's right off his feet!


----------



## purse-nality

^those leopard espadrille wedges are celine too!


----------



## DollyAntics

OMG - she is burning her classic box!!!!!!! 

From Streetsfn blog


----------



## Mediana

^ Yeh, that's a disturbing picture.


----------



## purse-nality

^^ouch! ush:


so stylin....


----------



## juneofdecember

Sorry I just cant see MR. han looks good with celine. or should I say celine looks good with Han.


----------



## tastefashion

Nicole Richie again ... she looks cute with her luggage!


----------



## dbaby

Nicole Richie looks more and more like an Olsen twin.


----------



## saroona

purse-nality said:


> ^^ouch! ush:
> 
> 
> so stylin....



Hey Purse-Nality,

I was going to post this picture so someone can help me identify her Celine Luggage.

Sooo, what's the name of that luggage and what season is it from?

Thank you in advance


----------



## tastefashion

saroona said:


> Hey Purse-Nality,
> 
> I was going to post this picture so someone can help me identify her Celine Luggage.
> 
> Sooo, what's the name of that luggage and what season is it from?
> 
> Thank you in advance



mini python luggage but not sure what season ...


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## weekender2

^^ oh my gosh, that may be my fav box ever!


----------



## purse-nality




----------



## DollyAntics

^^ I LOVE this cabas!!


----------



## lara0112

tastefashion said:


>



love this outfit - the box is my absolute fave! I am totally banned and can't afford this anyway but hey, a girl can dream..

love nicole's outfit but am not a fan of the white leather on her tote. 

the cabas looks nice and that girl's outfit is great but for some reason shy away cause I feel the leather is not really durable. can't check it out in IRL cause you can't get those here.


----------



## claypot

Love the cabas but not feeling the colour combo .. maybe not with that outfit anyway.


----------



## purse-nality

saroona said:


> Hey Purse-Nality,
> 
> I was going to post this picture so someone can help me identify her Celine Luggage.
> 
> Sooo, what's the name of that luggage and what season is it from?
> 
> Thank you in advance



tastefashion^^ is right, but no idea on season too. sorry.


----------



## purse-nality

Natasha Goldenberg


----------



## purse-nality

Christine Centenera


----------



## AnnMJ

Chiara's mini and and I believe her friend's is a shoulder. This is a good comparison pic!


----------



## tastefashion

oh Nicole & her luggage again ...


----------



## eggpudding

tastefashion said:


>



Oh this is fabulous. The large olive Box is my favourite box too (and I didn't even use to like the bag!) 



tastefashion said:


> oh Nicole & her luggage again ...



Nicole's outfit is great but luggage doesn't go with it.


----------



## purse-nality

AnnMJ said:


> Chiara's mini and and I believe her friend's is a shoulder. This is a good comparison pic!



friends w/ 'cuzins'! posting the rest...




























fun headpiece ... i adore chiara's style!


----------



## eggpudding

(Source: StreetFsn)


----------



## juneofdecember

tastefashion said:


> oh Nicole & her luggage again ...


 

This outfit alone with the luggage looks stunning!! Love it!


----------



## juneofdecember

eggpudding said:


> (Source: StreetFsn)


 
Love the trio bag, glad i can get one,


----------



## Mt36

<img>http://www.garancedore.fr/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/wide-legged-pants.jpg</img>


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## Mt36

Thank you....



tastefashion said:


>


----------



## purse-nality

^^holly molly... that blue could have stopped traffic!!!


----------



## Tokyo

purse-nality said:


> ^^holly molly... That blue could have stopped traffic!!!


 
^^ita!!!


----------



## purse-nality




----------



## tastefashion




----------



## DollyAntics

That *BLUE*...amaze!!


----------



## tastefashion

old pictures

Alexa & her black medium luggage








Sonalicious - indian actress & her blue mini luggage // I think she's so pretty!


----------



## tastefashion

no bag, but all by Celine
Miriam Yeung - HK singer


----------



## tastefashion

HK fashion icon, & lyricist
Wyman Wong & his yellow celine tote


----------



## nielnielniel

I see...Hilary's BFF


----------



## tastefashion

Blue & orange trio


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## purse-nality

^fierce!























(copied from gossip thread)


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## French75

what do you think ? Is it me or it's way too much & even bad taste...
The colors on this cabas are truly gorgeous IRL, but I think it is absolutely unecessary to add another fluo peach touch,as she did with her shoes it's way too much !! and the lispstick is peach too... It totally interfers with the beautiful cabas which should be unique IMO...

When I bought my red/white shoulder enveloppe, I remember the SA told me "and please do not add another red touch to your outfit" which I didn't want to do anyway, but she was so right... Otherwise you can't see the beauty of the bag anymore... 



purse-nality said:


>


 


DollyAntics said:


> ^^ I LOVE this cabas!!


 


claypot said:


> Love the cabas but not feeling the colour combo .. maybe not with that outfit anyway.


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ I totally agree about the shoes - especially as they aren't even the same shade of peach, it cheapens the look for me and makes it seem as if she is trying way too hard. I didn't so much notice the lipstick though to be honest.


----------



## heavenly_emi

I agree.
It seems like she is just trying too hard to mix and match her closet but the point about this cabas is for it to stand out. A structured, monotone outfit would work better to pull of the peach touch.
I bought the tiny pouch and now I'm planning to buy this one, but the big block of peach doesn't seem to suit my closet though. But the color combo is really pretty itself.


----------



## nielnielniel

but the bag....dont lose focus on the bag....LUUUUUURRRVE the color combi


----------



## claypot

French75 - I still stand by what I said, I don't think she pulled it off. I'm sure you could do better!


----------



## tastefashion

should luggage in lipstick


----------



## nielnielniel

looks damn good with wings tucked in


----------



## margaritas

From Vogue Girl Korea:


----------



## margaritas

From Vogue Korea:


----------



## claypot

Fabulous! Thanks margarita.


----------



## tastefashion

Fashion blogger - Curtis Yu
Python classic box


----------



## miumiufiend

^ 

ps - how is it that fashion bloggers have multiples of these super-coveted (not to mention expensive) bags? that box must be, what, ~$4k? is it that celine sends them out for promo? if so, i need to rethink my career decisions and become a fashion blogger!


----------



## tastefashion

miumiu, I don't understand too ... but one thing I believe that Curtis Yu is a huge fan of Celine!


----------



## AnnMJ

caroline b with her celine pouch.. 






source


----------



## nielnielniel

I think they do send very prolific bloggers like Bryanboy free stuff like how he gotten all the free Mulberry bags and Kenzo clothes & accesories....unsure about Curtis though.

Either that do you know that for each blog post they put up for a specific client, they get up to easily USD4K? And that rate is based on my knowledge of local bloggers. Some of these bloggers reach international audience....you can only imagine the figures...


----------



## tastefashion

Celine Monogram envelop & black python luggage


----------



## tastefashion

black cabas





bicolored medium luggage


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## bykimber

WAG Coleen Rooney


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ this woman annoys me. Nice bag though!


----------



## eggpudding

^ITA, as do her crap fashion choices


----------



## nielnielniel

fa2 by Mr.Han in City, on Flickr

I love this envelope clutch...but slighty different design on Mr Han...FIERCE as always


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ I am seriously jealous of ALL his accessories!


----------



## DollyAntics

This!! 


eggpudding said:


> ^ITA, as do her crap fashion choices


----------



## LucyBob

tastefashion said:


> Fashion blogger - Curtis Yu
> Python classic box


Love love love this outfit and the box. OMG, I'm drooling now.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## eggpudding

^Love Han, but IMO only Taylor Tomasi pulls off the blue clutch!


----------



## nielnielniel

Sorry...but how much is THAT blue clutch...I am begining to think that I don't want it BUT I NEED it


----------



## purse-nality

^^lucky dude... is he a celeb or famous blogger? check this out...
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/hilary-tsui-visited-the-chanel-handbag-factory-france-669635.html


----------



## nielnielniel

He's some sort of special project manager for Marie Claire China...some put him as Editor...I don't think so...quite prolific with his OTT sense of style


----------



## nielnielniel




----------



## eggpudding

Han has the best accessories + style out of all the fashion insiders hands down


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## lem0n

OMG, how many nano luggage does that guy have? He must have it in every colour!!!


----------



## kimair

diane kruger with a calfhair/leather zip cabas


----------



## heavenly_emi

nielnielniel said:


> Sorry...but how much is THAT blue clutch...I am begining to think that I don't want it BUT I NEED it



it's 280e in France and $410 in the states. it's perfect - you should get it.


----------



## jlao

wow! love everything about this!!!  does he have a blog?



nielnielniel said:


>


----------



## DollyAntics

heavenly_emi said:


> it's 280e in France and $410 in the states. it's perfect - you should get it.


 
Sadly it's also totally unavailable. :cry:


----------



## DollyAntics

I LOVE leopard!! That gusset cabas in leopard is fab and the leopard luggage on Han is perfection! I want to steal all of his bags/jackets/jewellery!!


----------



## nielnielniel

jlao said:


> wow! love everything about this!!!  does he have a blog?



Yes, but it's in Chinese...he does have TWO flickr account...I need to find the links


----------



## purses & pugs

From Paris fashion week.
I love this picture but at the same time it hurts my eyes, poor beautiful bag - outch!


----------



## tastefashion

Black mini luggage


----------



## tastefashion

I really like this celine monogram


----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion...thats like my fav monogram..very nicely done but still cost a bomb


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> tastefashion...thats like my fav monogram..very nicely done but still cost a bomb


I don't really like monogram but I am sold to this monogram with leather! anyone know how much is it?


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion said:


> I don't really like monogram but I am sold to this monogram with leather! anyone know how much is it?



It was retailing around USD1,768 at my local Celine...but its usually overpriced. Curtis Yu also owned one and it looked AMAZING!


----------



## duna

I'm not a fan of monogram either, but this bag I love! I think model Freja has one too, I seem to remember a pic of her with it somewhere.....


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Winterbaby said:


>



Love x 1000+


----------



## purse-nality

camel gusset cabas...


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> It was retailing around USD1,768 at my local Celine...but its usually overpriced. Curtis Yu also owned one and it looked AMAZING!



yea he owned one in blue but I wasn't aware the beauty of monogram at that moment until I see this


----------



## tastefashion

Asian Pop Diva - Faye Wong
Blazer by Celine


----------



## tastefashion

Celine Bowling


----------



## tastefashion

Celine stripe tote


----------



## tastefashion

Maddie Kulicka
Wine Medium luggage






tricolored mini luggage


----------



## duna

tastefashion said:


> yea he owned one in blue but I wasn't aware the beauty of monogram at that moment until I see this


 
Does anyone know what this bag is called? I want to ask my local Celine store about it, but have no idea how to explain myself! TIA


----------



## weekender2

I have this bag, it's the weekender in burgundy, love it, good luck!


----------



## tastefashion

weekender2 said:


> I have this bag, it's the weekender in burgundy, love it, good luck!



oh that's your name  could you pls tell me can you carry your weekender on your shoulder?


----------



## weekender2

unfortunately no, I cannot carry on my shoulder.  It's a great bag if you're a big bag person like me. I do have to caution though, it's a heavy bag, even empty.


----------



## tastefashion

oh this lady looks so great with her shoulder orange luggage!





red box


----------



## duna

weekender2 said:


> I have this bag, it's the weekender in burgundy, love it, good luck!


 
Thanks!


----------



## nielnielniel

weekender2 said:


> unfortunately no, I cannot carry on my shoulder.  It's a great bag if you're a big bag person like me. I do have to caution though, it's a heavy bag, even empty.



But it's monogram canvas no? why so heavy


----------



## DollyAntics

That orange luggage is fab!


----------



## duna

DisCo said:


> Ooops sorry I'll post it again


 
I was wondering about the weight too.... Another thing I've noticed is that the one above carried by Freja, and the one carried by the blond girl in post #349 page 24 of this thread, *both look bigger* than the one carried by the girl with the hat in post # 358: could it be that it comes in more than 1 size??


----------



## weekender2

nielnielniel said:


> But it's monogram canvas no? why so heavy


 
hi, the canvas is heavy and the leather trimming is really substantial.


----------



## galex101404

found these on this blog http://www.thestyleblogbygigi.com/


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## tastefashion

Declan Chan & Susie
Celine Cabas


----------



## tastefashion

Zipper cabas





Black medium luggage


----------



## sarah7487

Cabas


----------



## DollyAntics

Lovely picture! Whats the source? 



sarah7487 said:


> Cabas


----------



## sarah7487

DollyAntics said:


> Lovely picture! Whats the source?



From jak and jil blog


----------



## DollyAntics

^ It's great thanks for sharing!


----------



## purse-nality

^^i luv her jacket! a bit of celine vibe. cute polka dots top too!


----------



## nielnielniel

I. Seriously. Need. A. Cabas. Like. Right. Now.


----------



## tastefashion

Medium black





Mini Black suede





Micro grey suede


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the Grey suede!


----------



## sh3lls

Celine Black Shoulder Shopper - Spring 2011


----------



## admmy

purse-nality said:


> weeh! a sub-forum would be amazing! (*cough* megs... *cough* vlad!)
> 
> ok, i wonder what new celine loots the Olsen's snagged? read they were on a spree at Paris...


Hi There..where can i order for the orange mini luggage tot?? thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Do you guys notice that most of the 'celebrities' who carry Celine are fashion people? I kinda like Celine Monogram because it doesn't scream 'logomania'


----------



## dangerouscurves

Whoa!!!! She got the white one! I have that bag in brown and God, it attracts oil so much and it got color transfer from my coat. But I manage to clean it. I wonder how hers hold up.



tastefashion said:


> Celine stripe tote


----------



## tastefashion

Leslie Mann
nano luggage in green


----------



## tastefashion

leopard trio


----------



## tadpolenyc

dangerouscurves said:


> Do you guys notice that most of the 'celebrities' who carry Celine are fashion people? I kinda like Celine Monogram because it doesn't scream 'logomania'



i do, and i love that!


----------



## eggpudding

tastefashion said:


> Leslie Mann
> nano luggage in green



Omg the kelly green nano is so adorable..


----------



## bluediamond35

Why does all the celebs look amazing with the medium size luggage?  
This bag looks huge when I am wearing it - and I am 5'6!


----------



## purse-nality

spot the celine...


----------



## purse-nality

Blogger Gigi (Qatar)...
































thestyleblogbygigi.com
(copied from wardrobe thread)


----------



## tastefashion

leopard medium luggage





Medium luggage





bicolored mini luggage





bicolored medium luggage





Shoulder black luggage


----------



## tastefashion

HK singer - Miriam Yeung
Nano Lipstick





HK singer - SA
Cabas





Blue zipper cabas


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ Loving that electric blue gusset cabas!!!


----------



## lara0112

oh man, I just wanted to post that I was happy that I am holding out for a classic box after seeing that blogger girl and her box, and then... the electric blue gusset cabas. I am back to where I was.... LOL


----------



## lara0112

btw, is that the small cabas? I think the beige one in the previous pages is also a small cabas. I really prefer that shape.


----------



## tastefashion

mini python luggage





python box





stripe tote





Celine monogram weekender





Lipstick cabas


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## tastefashion

did I post these pictures  anyway pls do not mind if these are duplicated 

blue trio





red python nano


----------



## nath1

purse-nality said:


> Blogger Gigi (Qatar)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestyleblogbygigi.com
> (copied from wardrobe thread)



What a nice compi


----------



## nath1

tastefashion said:


> leopard medium luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bicolored mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bicolored medium luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder black luggage



I love love love the Boston, I think I should get myself a 5th one?? oh well


----------



## nath1

purse-nality said:


> spot the celine...


Wow, I have never seen this colour before


----------



## claypot

nath1 said:


> I love love love the Boston, I think I should get myself a 5th one?? oh well



Yes! And then do a reveal and show us!

Thanks *tastefashion* for all your pictures!


----------



## tastefashion

china fashion blogger
Mini luggage





Nano luggage in green





Mini luggage





Box in peach


----------



## tastefashion

mini bicolored luggage





micro python luggage





orange trio 





wine clasp


----------



## tastefashion

HK singer Miriam Yeung


----------



## Adaleine

Gorgeous! I am seriously thinking of getting one of these lovelies myself. Wonder what is the size below? Seems like a Shoulder Luggage??


DisCo said:


> Nicole Richie -- Love the texture of the leather!


----------



## tastefashion

Adaleine said:


> Gorgeous! I am seriously thinking of getting one of these lovelies myself. Wonder what is the size below? Seems like a Shoulder Luggage??



the size is mirco


----------



## Adaleine

Gosh, that was a super quick reply. Thank you!



tastefashion said:


> the size is mirco


----------



## eggpudding

I wonder how much the black python luggage retails for... beautiful!


----------



## claypot

The wine clasp is beautiful!


----------



## margaritas

Sohee of the Wonder Girls (Korean girl group):


----------



## DisCo

Lily Allen


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## tastefashion

Laeticia Hallyday


----------



## tammywks

Date: 2011-03-31 
Source: Tung Star

HK singer/actress Charlene Choi (Ah Sa) x Bi-Cabas in black & yellow


----------



## tammywks

Publish Date: 2011-03-11
Source: "New Monday"-"Honey" magazine

Hong Kong travel programme presenter/writer/fashionista Helen To's dedicated article to Celine.


----------



## deedee16

pic from a blogger in singapore! http://belluspuera.blogspot.com/


----------



## tadpolenyc

blogger wendy lam.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## eggpudding

^She is so perfect!


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## tastefashion

Allesandra Ambrosio


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## tastefashion

wow Joey Ma again!!


----------



## tastefashion

orange trio


----------



## Fran0421

The classic box in black is my fav  so gorgeous!


----------



## tastefashion

nano in kelly green


----------



## oasisgirl

mira and her clasp


----------



## DollyAntics

^ I was drooling over this yesterday!


----------



## oasisgirl

me too!
i love this clasp.


----------



## tastefashion

Sara Blomqvist & her Celine striped tote


----------



## DollyAntics

Can anybody who has the clasp tell me if Miras is the large or medium size please? TIA!


----------



## steph22

Colleen Rooney


----------



## oasisgirl

DollyAntics said:


> Can anybody who has the clasp tell me if Miras is the large or medium size please? TIA!



I'm pretty sure that she has the medium clasp.


----------



## nielnielniel

steph22 said:


> Colleen Rooney



STAY AWAY WAGS (unless you are Victoria)!!!!! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ Hahahahahaha! AGREED!!!!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## tastefashion

I really think I should get the trio ... orange or yellow?


----------



## tastefashion

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## [vogue]

A couple of bloggers with the luggage:

http://brendannnnk.tumblr.com
http://racheletnicole.tumblr.com

Boys carrying Celine!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion said:


> i really think i should get the trio ... Orange or yellow?



yellow!


----------



## galex101404

tastefashion said:


> I really think I should get the trio ... orange or yellow?



I say orange.. i'm getting one as a college graduation present in May.. I saw a sneak peak of it when it came in from Bluefly and its gorgeous!!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## tastefashion

not sure if I've posted it before ... anyway faye wong & python box


----------



## Elliespurse

Perhaps not a celeb, but is this a Céline Box bag? http://twitpic.com/4k0r1q


----------



## bag-gage

^^^ It IS a Classic Box  Those shoes are Celine too, Fall 2011. Loooove.


----------



## tastefashion

zipper cabas


----------



## eggpudding

^She looks so cool with her cabas.. love it!


----------



## tastefashion

China Actress - Zhou Xun, Jue





oh so many cabas


----------



## tastefashion

Hong Kong Actress - Niki Chow & her nano poppy


----------



## adorilato

Beautiful pictures!!! Céline bags are THE best!!!


----------



## eggpudding

tastefashion said:


> China Actress - Zhou Xun, Jue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh so many cabas



They managed to recognize Zhou Xun under all that? 

I'm really liking all the Cabas variations... and the scarf is too cute!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I LVE this!!
It combines the two accessories I love most -- handbags & scarves!!
Does anyone know if this is current season?  Available at Celine boutiques maybe?


----------



## Advo

^That scarf is so cute! Love, love, love!


----------



## purses & pugs

tastefashion said:


> China Actress - Zhou Xun, Jue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh so many cabas



That scarf is adorable, me wants!


----------



## [vogue]

brendannnnk.tumblr.com/post/4639229389/franklin-once-said-if-you-would-not-be-forgotten

Cabas!


----------



## tastefashion

yellow nano 





fashion blogger Curtis Yu & yellow trio


----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion said:


>



Wow..are you sure he is not carrying it for his gf? Doesnt look like his style...LOL


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> Wow..are you sure he is not carrying it for his gf? Doesnt look like his style...LOL



haha I think he's carrying it for himself ... I forgot his name, but he's a Japanese designer.  The picture was taken for the magazine interview.


----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion said:


> haha I think he's carrying it for himself ... I forgot his name, but he's a Japanese designer.  The picture was taken for the magazine interview.



This is the manliest ever I have seen a Celine bag being carried around...


----------



## juin

i love the scarf, very cute!!!!


----------



## tastefashion

python box


----------



## margaritas

Kanye West


----------



## demicouture

brilliant! ive been staring at that blouse each time im in the Celine store!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Straight-Laced

Milan Street Style from the fashionist


----------



## iluvmybags

wow -- that horizontal cabas looks HUGE with the zippers all the way undone!!


----------



## tastefashion

Rain Li from Hong Kong 
mini lepoard


----------



## tastefashion

dodo from Hong Kong






love her style!


----------



## Nanaz

Nicole Richie with her Trio Black/Grey/Creme. LOVE the whole look.


----------



## New-New

margaritas said:


> Kanye West



i love this. love. it's refreshing to see a man who is willing to wear something he likes regardless of what gender it may have been designed for.


----------



## nielnielniel

tastefashion said:


> dodo from Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love her style!



I love Do Do Jeh!!!! ihihihihihihih


----------



## tastefashion

nielnielniel said:


> I love Do Do Jeh!!!! ihihihihihihih



haha me2.  Good to see her carrying luggage


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## cottoncat

Celine in Harper's Bazaar Indonesia April 2011


----------



## tastefashion

cottoncat said:


> Celine in Harper's Bazaar Indonesia April 2011



wow beautiful pictures!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## eggpudding

I adore Nicky Hilton's outfit!


----------



## moderngirl

olivia palermo in celine trio bag


----------



## tastefashion

moderngirl said:


>



I really love her haircut and orange trio! gorgeous!


----------



## eveautumn

tastefashion said:


> dodo from Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love her style!


 
This is so cool...Where can I find this black white combi mini luggage? and what the correct name for this combi?thanks


----------



## iluvmybags

Is Nicky's Luggage the small or the medium?  It's got feet and the shorter handle drop, so I'm thinking it's one or the other (altho her sides seem to poke out more than most Smalls (including mine) that I've seen)


----------



## lvusr1

iluvmybags said:


> Is Nicky's Luggage the small or the medium?  It's got feet and the shorter handle drop, so I'm thinking it's one or the other (altho her sides seem to poke out more than most Smalls (including mine) that I've seen)



I believe her's is a Small Luggage. Medium would look huge on her!


----------



## poppyseed12

From Carolinesmode.com
<img src="http://static.feber.se/article_images/18/31/76/183176_980.jpg" />
<img src="http://feber.se/article_images/18/31/75/183175_980.jpg" />
<img src="http://feber.se/article_images/18/31/77/183177_980.jpg" />
<img src="http://feber.se/article_images/18/31/78/183178_980.jpg" />
<img src="http://feber.se/article_images/18/31/79/183179_980.jpg" />


----------



## S'Mom

Still no images......


----------



## poppyseed12

Celine bag from carolinesmode.com:


----------



## Straight-Laced

another pic from stockholm street style


----------



## Straight-Laced

I don't remember seeing these here. . .  Lauren Santo Domingo with classic box bag and shoes (from LSD style thread)


----------



## tastefashion

Hilary & Celine nano luggage


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## S'Mom

LOVE this.......


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## purse-nality

VB w/ Clasp Cabas...













(copied from gossip thread)


----------



## tastefashion

don't know where to put, so I post this celine's nail art in this thread


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mundodabolsa

that guy w/ the trenchcoat's bag is shaped sooo differently from mine. the side view is entirely weird.


----------



## tastefashion

Taiwanese singer - Selina





HK artist - Cherie


----------



## iluvmybags

mundodabolsa said:


> that guy w/ the trenchcoat's bag is shaped sooo differently from mine. the side view is entirely weird.


 
I wonder if his bag is the small 
the shape of the small is slightly different from the Mini
the sides don't "wing" out as much as the Mini's
so they're pretty straight up and down


----------



## blazedog

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## purse-nality

Fab colorblocking... fil blogger The Bag Hag w/ python flou yellow med box...








adore the Pradaaah's!


----------



## [vogue]

mundodabolsa said:


> that guy w/ the trenchcoat's bag is shaped sooo differently from mine. the side view is entirely weird.



That's because the back has been pushed down behind the front.


----------



## Bijouxlady

purse-nality said:


> Fab colorblocking... fil blogger The Bag Hag w/ python flou yellow med box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adore the Pradaaah's!


LOVE this! Really want one now in a great color!


----------



## DisCo

Carey Mulligan


----------



## glamstudio

Is this size the MICRO?


----------



## tastefashion

glamstudio said:


> Is this size the MICRO?



it looks like a micro to me


----------



## glamstudio

thanks *tastefashion*.  what a great size for the petite ladies   i can imagine the mini being too overwheming (in size) for some.


----------



## purse-nality

^ i think its mini. the height of space between the base of the handles and the top leather piping above the zip is higher. whereas in a micro, basing on pfers' pics, there's just about 0.5 to 0.75 inches of clearance.


----------



## purse-nality

^ here's *MichK*'s micro....


----------



## honeyspice

glamstudio said:


> Is this size the MICRO?



I think it's a mini because Rain Lee, the celebrity in the photo, is quite tall (around 170cm). *envy her height* ;___;


----------



## poppyseed12

the ever-fabulous Joey Ma with his latest Céline nano:


----------



## poppyseed12

model Ruby Aldridge, photo credit: http://vanessajackman.blogspot.com/


----------



## purse-nality

from the same ^blog, Model Shu Pei...


----------



## purse-nality

Andy of stylescrapbook wearing celine sunnies...


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I love those sunnies. What is the model # or name?


----------



## Bijouxlady

purse-nality said:


> from the same ^blog, Model Shu Pei...


Is she carrying the large Box?


----------



## purse-nality

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I love those sunnies. What is the model # or name?



sorry, i don't have the exact info. none on the official site either. my guess, its what they refer to as their 'classic' style, size large in havana color... perhaps you could email the pics to 1 or more of the reco SA's on our where-to-buy list. for sure, apart from the boutique, Kirna Zabete NY carries sunglasses. try Barneys too.




Bijouxlady said:


> Is she carrying the large Box?



yes


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I love those sunnies. What is the model # or name?


 hey BEAUX... i found a pair here http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1837/
it is an official celine store


----------



## DollyAntics

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I love those sunnies. What is the model # or name?


 
They are the Audrey in size large, I have them in black, great sunnies!


----------



## blazedog

Is this a new Celine?

I give up - usually works by inserting url of the image. 

So I'll upload from computer instead.


----------



## beauxgoris

DollyAntics said:


> They are the Audrey in size large, I have them in black, great sunnies!



May I ask how much were they retail?


----------



## DollyAntics

beauxgoris said:


> May I ask how much were they retail?


 
They were £235.


----------



## iluvmybags

blazedog said:


> Is this a new Celine?
> 
> I give up - usually works by inserting url of the image.
> 
> So I'll upload from computer instead.



they changed it -- you can only insert photos from approved sites, i.e., Photobucket, Flickr, ImageShack, and a few others (there's a full list in the FB forum) -- if it's not an approved site, you have to save the image and attach it


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hey BEAUX... i found a pair here http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1837/
> it is an official celine store



Oh perfect!!! Can anyone reassure me that this is a legit site before I purchase? I'm a Balenciaga girl, so I'm in new territory here!


----------



## Straight-Laced

beauxgoris said:


> Oh perfect!!! Can anyone reassure me that this is a legit site before I purchase? I'm a Balenciaga girl, so I'm in new territory here!



Yes, it's an excellent store!


----------



## saulute

Hey girls,
I wanted to ask you. Maybe, you know where is it possible to buy regular Celine sunglasses online? Thanks!


----------



## dustcollector

http://the-sun.on.cc/cnt/entertainment/20110523/photo/0523-00470-030b4.jpg

Can someone please ID the celine colour for this bag?

I hope i can get my hands on this nano!


----------



## LVLux

That is the little one I want so badly & a fake was posted on ebay so I ended up passing on it-I did get the Medium but just had to send it back as it was too large-I adore it!!!

It is called the Poppy Tri Nano


----------



## dustcollector

LVLux said:


> That is the little one I want so badly & a fake was posted on ebay so I ended up passing on it-I did get the Medium but just had to send it back as it was too large-I adore it!!!
> 
> It is called the Poppy Tri Nano



Thanks alot!

i went to the store and found out that its not going to be released anymore! 

so sad!!


----------



## White Orchid

Nope.  According to the ladies on the Kim Kardashian thread, it's a $78.00 bag!!



blazedog said:


> Is this a new Celine?
> 
> I give up - usually works by inserting url of the image.
> 
> So I'll upload from computer instead.


----------



## Samia

White Orchid said:


> Nope.  According to the ladies on the Kim Kardashian thread, it's a $78.00 bag!!



Correct! here is a purseblog post about it:
http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/kim-kardashian-carries-a-78-handbag-685241.html


----------



## bb08536

The third, bi-colored, squared one?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## tastefashion

Hong Kong Celebrity - Rosamund Kwan Chi-lam
Celine luggage Mini lipstick


----------



## purse-nality

Beth Buccini of Kirna Zabete.....


----------



## spaceyjacy

purse-nality said:


> Beth Buccini of Kirna Zabete.....



Ah! Love, love, love, the whole thing! She looks AMAZING!


----------



## bb08536

Anyone seen this bag, third one from the left???????????



bb08536 said:


> The third, bi-colored, squared one?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## DollyAntics

tastefashion said:


> Hong Kong Celebrity - Rosamund Kwan Chi-lam
> Celine luggage Mini lipstick


 
Lovely! Her trousers are Celine too!


----------



## deryad

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Caroline from Caroline's Mode with black phantom luggage.


----------



## tastefashion

I have to post this here, see how cute  Blythe & Celine


----------



## tastefashion

Taiwan's model & celebrity - Pace & her cabas


----------



## purseinsanity

foxie-pooh said:


> Gaia Repossi classic box



What color is this classic box?  Love it!


----------



## egoiste

mundodabolsa said:


> that guy w/ the trenchcoat's bag is shaped sooo differently from mine. the side view is entirely weird.



Really? Mine looks like that. How does yours look?


----------



## Bijouxlady

purseinsanity said:


> What color is this classic box?  Love it!


Looks like camel to me but I could be wrong!


----------



## marjanthelion

ugh so jealous !


----------



## Cheryl24

*Carey Mulligan*


----------



## purseinsanity

Bijouxlady said:


> Looks like camel to me but I could be wrong!



Thank you!


----------



## tastefashion

Harley Viera Newton & her yellow nano


----------



## DisCo

Fergie


----------



## purseinsanity

Love that yellow!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cheryl24 said:


> *Carey Mulligan*



Is this a linen/leather combo?


----------



## miio

Does anyone knows which model of luggage Bag can put on shoulder? Mini does? I'm NEW for CELINE Pls HELP, THANKS!!


----------



## tastefashion

miio said:


> Does anyone knows which model of luggage Bag can put on shoulder? Mini does? I'm NEW for CELINE Pls HELP, THANKS!!



Medium & shoulder luggage


----------



## purse-nality

from streetfsn....





















^adorable!


----------



## sayingido

LOL at how the lady on the left is just staring at that nano.!


----------



## sayingido

Cheryl24 said:


> *Carey Mulligan*



Does anyone know what color/material combi is this and is it part of Fall '11? TIA!


----------



## NYCavalier

What color nano is this?!


----------



## imlvholic

OMG! SHe looks sooooo adorable w/ that Grey Nano.... my heart just melts


----------



## DollyGirl

Models:


----------



## DollyGirl




----------



## purse-nality

the mom is Sarah Rutson. no wonder she's a little fashionista!






i think sandals are zara. my dd has the same pair 

(copied from style thread)


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## celebsadoptme

Gorgeous photos!!! I'm so in love with the box bag


----------



## BagLovingMom

I'm new to Celine but these bags are stunning. Can anyone tell me the details of what Reese Witherspoon's bag is?


----------



## tastefashion

BagLovingMom said:


> I'm new to Celine but these bags are stunning. Can anyone tell me the details of what Reese Witherspoon's bag is?



That's mini luggage in sand & black combo.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Thank you! I love it!


----------



## denise_islove

Selby Drummond, Vogues Accessories Editor
via: http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...llery/5-days-5-looks-1-girl-selby-drummond/11





She's also wearing the S/S '11 printed pants!






Nicky Hilton with the black Nano and Mini!
Her loafers look similar to the Celine S/S '11 leopard print...but I'm not sure


----------



## purse-nality

(copied from gossip thread)


----------



## gchandler5

I would also love to know who makes the fedora Reese is wearing?  Anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## kobe939

WOW, love this grey, is this from the new collection?



purse-nality said:


> the mom is Sarah Rutson. no wonder she's a little fashionista!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think sandals are zara. my dd has the same pair
> 
> (copied from style thread)


----------



## kobe939

Gorgeous, love the whole look from top to bottom!!



moderngirl said:


> olivia palermo in celine trio bag


----------



## purse-nality

kobe939 said:


> WOW, love this grey, is this from the new collection?



mud grey isn't due out til late this year, and its definitely lighter than anthra. smooth camel maybe? it did look gray when i saw 1 irl. i dunno... 

then again, w/ a mom who's 1 of THE big names in the fashion world, released or not, she could have any color possible!


----------



## kobe939

purse-nality said:


> mud grey isn't due out til late this year, and its definitely lighter than anthra. smooth camel maybe? it did look gray when i saw 1 irl. i dunno...
> 
> then again, w/ a mom who's 1 of THE big names in the fashion world, released or not, she could have any color possible!


 
Thank you, purse-nality! The mud grey is very lovely!  do you know if this comes in pebbled leather?

Of course, she can have any bags she wants, that's so true!


----------



## purse-nality

kobe939 said:


> Thank you, purse-nality! The mud grey is very lovely!  do you know if this comes in pebbled leather?
> 
> Of course, she can have any bags she wants, that's so true!



yes, per Kirna Zabete intel posted by mellow_chick here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-shopping-finds-and-intels-634718-173.html


----------



## esrup87

Reese looks stunning and that bag is adorable.


----------



## indi3r4

i love that shade of grey nano..


----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LVLux

I have these sunnies & need a Nano to go w/ them


----------



## Bijouxlady

gchandler5 said:


> I would also love to know who makes the fedora Reese is wearing?  Anyone know?  Thanks.


So would I! Anyone???


----------



## DisCo

Mila Kunis coming out of a Celine store....her companion is carrying a black luggage


----------



## tastefashion




----------



## iluvmybags

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LVLux

Yikes nano looks teeny!


----------



## wintotty

tastefashion said:


>



Love that blue x brown cabas!!! Is this for Fall??


----------



## iluvmybags

Marcia Cross w/a Cabas Hobo


----------



## iluvmybags

LVLux said:


> Yikes nano looks teeny!


It looks like a toy bag! (and Nicky's not that big of a girl -- can you imagine this bag on someone taller/larger?)


----------



## DollyAntics

wintotty said:


> Love that blue x brown cabas!!! Is this for Fall??


 

It's actually burgundy and blue and yes it was from the Fall collection so has been out a few weeks! GL!


----------



## DollyAntics

iluvmybags said:


> It looks like a toy bag! (and Nicky's not that big of a girl -- can you imagine this bag on someone taller/larger?)


 

Totally agree! I just can't like the nano. It's too tiny...


----------



## purse-nality

kobe939 said:


> Thank you, purse-nality! The mud grey is very lovely!  do you know if this comes in pebbled leather?
> 
> Of course, she can have any bags she wants, that's so true!



update...

i was mistaken. this gray is definitely part of this year's F/W. saw a display piece in mini at hong kong! another pfer came across one at taiwan.


----------



## wintotty

DollyAntics said:


> It's actually burgundy and blue and yes it was from the Fall collection so has been out a few weeks! GL!



Oh is it? My NM SA told me that they are getting Blue/havana vertical cabas, and when I showed her the picture of this bag, she confirmed that is the one. So I kind of assumed it is blue/brown...


----------



## tastefashion

wintotty said:


> Love that blue x brown cabas!!! Is this for Fall??



yea it's for Fall


----------



## tastefashion

looks nice, but the color transferred ...


----------



## birkin girl

I like that it's beat up.. My orange birkin looks loved and I'm about to load up my cobalt luggage... Going to try and not change bags till my fushia trio comes in..!


----------



## DollyAntics

wintotty said:


> Oh is it? My NM SA told me that they are getting Blue/havana vertical cabas, and when I showed her the picture of this bag, she confirmed that is the one. So I kind of assumed it is blue/brown...


 

Sure is! It's on celine.com if you look at the Fall 2011 accessories! HTH!


----------



## iluvmybags

Marcia Cross with her Cabas again


----------



## 2shai_

Kim's friend wearing Cobalt nano

starstyleinc.com/heading-to-the-vera-wang-boutique-in-new-york-august-4-2011-pic72153.jpg


----------



## kobe939

tastefashion said:


>



Does anyone know where I can find the burgundy/blue cabas? Love this combo!


----------



## iluvmybags

Alessandra Ambrosio with the Classic Box


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## cotonblanc

fergie with her luggage phantom.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## DisCo

Leann Rimes


----------



## iluvmybags

^ I was just going to post that pic of Leann Rimes -- according to the article, that's a Ltd Ed Celine.  I haven't seen that color, but wow! is it beautiful!  Does anyone know what color this is and whether or not it really is a limited edition color and/or what other bags might come in this shade?


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## magfly

don't know if this is really "limited edition" or by that they just mean celine only sell a limited amount.
This phantom is available on modashop.net  the color is refered to as "05sk" on the website, it could be called "sky", it's only my guess


iluvmybags said:


> ^ I was just going to post that pic of Leann Rimes -- according to the article, that's a Ltd Ed Celine.  I haven't seen that color, but wow! is it beautiful!  Does anyone know what color this is and whether or not it really is a limited edition color and/or what other bags might come in this shade?


----------



## denise_islove

Amanda Brooks, Fashion Director for Barney's


----------



## jenayb

^^ That BOX!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Chiara of The Blonde Salad......


----------



## nielnielniel

DisCo said:


> Leann Rimes



Beautiful color but that B**** spoils it for me...ughhh


----------



## kobe939

purse-nality said:


> Chiara of The Blonde Salad......



Wow, so pretty, love her style!


----------



## DisCo

nielnielniel said:


> Beautiful color but that B**** spoils it for me...ughhh



LOL!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

purse-nality said:


> Chiara of The Blonde Salad......


 
is this the camel?


----------



## jenayb

nielnielniel said:


> Beautiful color but that B**** spoils it for me...ughhh


 
Hey now... You were not involved in their situation. We as the public will never know _exactly_ what went down with that whole fiasco.  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> is this the camel?


 
Yes.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, the shoes!!! Who designed the SHOES!


----------



## purse-nality

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, the shoes!!! Who designed the SHOES!



iirc, Alaia


----------



## cotonblanc

faye wong with her box bag.


----------



## BellaShoes

purse-nality said:


> iirc, Alaia



Yep, you are right and they are LONG gone in my size


----------



## cotonblanc

more of faye wong at a recent store opening in taiwan. she wears resort 2012.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Faye looks amazing! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tastefashion

argghhh .... Faye just looks so perfect! Love her!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## janed0e

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, the shoes!!! Who designed the SHOES!



Is this how the luggages turn out after some time and wear?


----------



## BellaShoes

I love the scarf seen in the *Blonde Salad* post too! The entire look is fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

janed0e said:


> Is this how the luggages turn out after some time and wear?



Hmm... I honestly think that is the Shoulder Luggage, which is slightly wider with longer straps...  

That's why it looks "stretched out," kwim?


----------



## BellaShoes

^It is sooooo pretty! I really love Camel!

*Jenay*, what's the difference in shoulder versus luggage tote? Just the shoulder strap?


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^It is sooooo pretty! I really love Camel!
> 
> *Jenay*, what's the difference in shoulder versus luggage tote? Just the shoulder strap?



Actually, if I'm not mistaken I believe the Shoulder Luggage is actually wider in body in addition to the longer strap. 

ETA: Yes, definitely a wider body. Take a look at this post by another tPFer.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...e-reference-thread-658546-3.html#post19149745


----------



## dreamlet

BellaShoes said:


> ^It is sooooo pretty! I really love Camel!
> 
> *Jenay*, what's the difference in shoulder versus luggage tote? Just the shoulder strap?



See this link for comparison pics of the shoulder luggage and the mini:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075-4.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Ladies! I can see the difference in the width, definitely.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where I can get one of those little blue pouches or clutches?


----------



## jenayb

Winterbaby said:


>



Who is this? I love that bag!


----------



## dreamlet

TBH I don't think that's a shoulder luggage, I think it's a mini. But the handles do look super stretched out.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> TBH I don't think that's a shoulder luggage, I think it's a mini. But the handles do look super stretched out.



Look at the base... See how wide it is?  That is what was making me think it's a shoulder... That and the handles... see what I mean? hmm..


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Look at the base... See how wide it is?  That is what was making me think it's a shoulder... That and the handles... see what I mean? hmm..



Yeah, but if you ignore the wings it still looks square, see? Not rectangular like the shoulder bag...


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Yeah, but if you ignore the wings it still looks square, see? Not rectangular like the shoulder bag...



Hmm..... I honestly have no clue... It's also discoloured which looks like it's beat up. I could be here all night dissecting that bag!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Hmm..... I honestly have no clue... It's also discoloured which looks like it's beat up. I could be here all night dissecting that bag!!



Me too! It is certainly a very well loved and well used bag.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Me too! It is certainly a very well loved and well used bag.



It is beautiful!


----------



## purse-nality

dreamlet is right, mini luggage. the diff is noticeable on the width of the piping around the zipper and handle base - they are almost aligned (left/right edges). whereas on the shoulder, the zipper is shorter than the handle base. kwim? the color looks like a grainy camel to me. hence, the slouchiness.


----------



## kobe939

tastefashion said:


> argghhh .... Faye just looks so perfect! Love her!



Couldn't agree with you more!!! She is sooo chic and stylish!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh, the phantom is gorgeous!


----------



## Winterbaby

Marina Larroude.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the leopard booties!!!


----------



## Winterbaby

I just saw Kirsten Dunst and she was coming out of her hotel here in Toronto (she's here for TIFF) and she was holding a tri-color mini luggage.
Tried to get a quick pic but honestly I didnt even know it was her, my eyes were glued to her Celine!


----------



## beauxgoris

Kirsten


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## BellaShoes

Kourtney's bag looks textured! Is it a black python! Oh dear....


----------



## dreamlet

Yes, black python. Oh my!


----------



## Julierose

iluvmybags said:


>



What size is this? Mini or Medium?


----------



## Julierose

beauxgoris said:


> Kirsten



Love this! this looks huge, is this a medium?


----------



## BellaShoes

It is black python!!! *dreamlet*, I have no words. 


Well, okay maybe three words.... I. WANT. THAT.


----------



## denise_islove

Candice Lake wearing Celine sunglasses and handbag!




credit: http://candicelake.tumblr.com


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know which season Candice Lake's Red Box is from?


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## MiaRun

iluvmybags said:


>


 
She must really love this phantom


----------



## BellaShoes

Fergie!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think Fergie is looking fab there! Did she chop her hair?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oops! Fergie was posted.... sorry   I was so excited to have my first celebrity Celine!


----------



## galex101404

More of Kourtney Kardashian and her gorgeous python mini luggage


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I. want. that.


----------



## Emily123

What size is this? Is it the phantom or the luggage?





purse-nality said:


> Chiara of The Blonde Salad......


----------



## lmk1517

Emily123 said:


> What size is this? Is it the phantom or the luggage?



Em, that is the luggage. Hopefully somebody else can chime in with the size since I am terrible at figuring that out.


----------



## jenayb

Emily123 said:


> What size is this? Is it the phantom or the luggage?



It's not the Phantom. It's a Camel Mini Luggage.


----------



## denise_islove

I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS PHOTO.




credit: Tommy Ton for Style.com


----------



## lisatedja

denise_islove said:


> I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS PHOTO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: Tommy Ton for Style.com


OMG! I LOVE LOVE THIS PHANTOM! supposed to getting it at reebonz but they're gone already in a few hours!


----------



## lisatedja

does anyone know what size is fergie's phantom? TIA


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay.... I loooooove the camel mini... I mean luuuuuurve.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Jenay.... I loooooove the camel mini... I mean luuuuuurve.



Me, too!!!


----------



## blazedog

I think this is the Trapeze


----------



## indi3r4

lisatedja said:


> does anyone know what size is fergie's phantom? TIA



i think that's a small..


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

blazedog said:


> I think this is the Trapeze


 
I believe that is a Fendi Silvana Flap-Top Bag.


----------



## DisCo

Kate Walsh


----------



## BellaShoes

Ugh, that outfit is awful


----------



## Shoegal30

I concur....she must have dressed herself!


----------



## nielnielniel

Anyone has the pictures of Faye Wong at the opening of Celine store in Taiwan? FYI, Faye is like the mega superstar in Asia and always very fashionable. She is the official spokeperson for Celine in Asia and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## nielnielniel

Ah....found it

http://philophiles.blogspot.com/2011/09/celine-store-opening-party-at-taiwan.html


----------



## dchildaries

Love her short hair and her outfit in these pics!!!



nielnielniel said:


> Ah....found it
> 
> http://philophiles.blogspot.com/2011/09/celine-store-opening-party-at-taiwan.html


----------



## nielnielniel

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I believe that is a Fendi Silvana Flap-Top Bag.



You is correct


----------



## purse-nality

Anh of 9to5chic, w/ her mini anthra lug (grainy).....


----------



## Bijouxlady

WOW!! Thanks for posting all those amazing pics! She rocks that Anthra Mini!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, she is beautiful....


----------



## Tinn3rz

Wow, I love how she worked her mini into so many different outfits.


----------



## luvall

blazedog said:


> i think this is the trapeze


 
this is fendi


----------



## BellaShoes

*Leann Rimes* leaving Nobu Sushi in WeHo


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian . .


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, that is actually one of the fews times I have like a Kardashian outfit... she looks gorgeous... laid back yet fashionable, perfect.


----------



## UpgradeU

The python on python is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tinn3rz

BellaShoes said:


> WOW, that is actually one of the fews times I have like a Kardashian outfit... she looks gorgeous... laid back yet fashionable, perfect.



ITA! They look great when they don't try so hard.


----------



## purse-nality

classy bag....... i'll stop there.





















(copied from style thread)


----------



## Winterbaby

Kate Walsh


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## purse-nality

Anh's latest post......














9to5chic.com


----------



## BellaShoes

Is that Lindsay Lohan in#695? If so, so much for being 'broke'


----------



## Tinn3rz

What Celine is Lindsay Lohan carrying? Is that the Tryptique? 

She looks like a hot mess...even with all the designers she's wearing/carrying.


----------



## BellaShoes

hot mess ^:giggles:


----------



## indi3r4

Tinn3rz said:


> What Celine is Lindsay Lohan carrying? Is that the Tryptique?
> 
> She looks like a hot mess...even with all the designers she's wearing/carrying.



it's not the tryptique but i don't know what it's called.. ush:


----------



## Tinn3rz

Yeah, I didn't think so....it's not as bulky and the handles don't come down the front.


----------



## indi3r4

I've seen the bag before at barneys i think.. that gold metal thingy in the middle is like a clasp to close the bag..


----------



## purse-nality

Clasp satchel? Our local store has 1. Will get back!


----------



## indi3r4

is that what it's called?  thanks for the info!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Mystery solved! Thanks, *purse*!


----------



## unimakiboi

three medium shoppers in one blog entry. image taken from 
http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2011/09/celine-medium-trinity.html


----------



## am2022

BellaShoes said:


> Ugh, that outfit is awful


 
   love your expression bella... Ugh...


----------



## Bijouxlady

unimakiboi said:


> three medium shoppers in one blog entry. image taken from
> http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2011/09/celine-medium-trinity.html


I wonder if that might be the new smooth leather?? It does look more shiny!


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Tinn3rz

I like Kourtney's outfit. Very simple. She looks great!


----------



## BellaShoes

amacasa said:


> love your expression bella... Ugh...


----------



## purse-nality

Chiara Ferragni's new addition, blue phantom......





















































theblondesalad.com


----------



## lisatedja

purse-nality said:


> Chiara Ferragni's new addition, blue phantom......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblondesalad.com


that phantom is TDF! amazing!


----------



## kmtlred

does anyone know if that blue phantom is a small or the medium? TIA!


----------



## shopaholic.10

Is that a scarf or what? I love it! does anyone know where I can get it from?


----------



## Bagscholic

OMG! I love the classic box! It looks so vintage yet classy at the same time! Anyone knows how much the price for the bag?


----------



## BellaShoes

shopaholic.10 said:


> Is that a scarf or what? I love it! does anyone know where I can get it from?


 
Well, it is a Missoni pattern...


----------



## BellaShoes

I LOVE the blue phantom... LOVE!


----------



## webaj

kmtlred said:


> does anyone know if that blue phantom is a small or the medium? TIA!


 
It looks like a small.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## denise_islove

A close up of Kourtney's python mini. 









Source: http://monicarosestylist.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bijouxlady

I have this exact bag except the python is cobalt. Gorgeous!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## jamidee

purse-nality said:


> classy bag....... i'll stop there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from style thread)



Actually, I think if you BLOCK OUT her face hair...etc..her outfit is very NY chic for hohan. I love the chanel belt.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## BellaShoes

Kate Walsh loves her Black Smooth as much as I love mine!!!


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian ..


----------



## jenayb

^^ I wish Kourt would stop pulling her hair back so tight against her head in every pic!


----------



## Winterbaby

Caroline.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## jenayb

Am I the only person on this earth that is just not a Fergie fan?


----------



## KatsBags

jenaywins said:


> Am I the only person on this earth that is just not a Fergie fan?



No, I'm not a fan, either.


----------



## mrs1975

me too!


----------



## mrs1975

oops...about fergie


----------



## BellaShoes

Jessica Szohr in NYC


----------



## Chanel 0407

Are her boots IM dickers?  Just curious cause they look great.


----------



## BellaShoes

They look to be, it would be better if we had a side shot.


----------



## BellaShoes

Another of Kate Walsh...

(and yes, ironically in IM Dickers)


----------



## purseinsanity

jenaywins said:


> Am I the only person on this earth that is just not a Fergie fan?



No.


----------



## jenayb

purseinsanity said:


> No.



artyhat: artyhat: artyhat:

Thank GOD!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Chanel 0407 said:


> Are her boots IM dickers?  Just curious cause they look great.



I think not. The undersole is black. Would like to know what they are!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I want to know who makes those boots becasue they are a good dupe for IM.  I only have the taupe so I would like this brand in black whatever it is.


----------



## BellaShoes

purse-nality said:


> I think not. The undersole is black. Would like to know what they are!



Perhaps she re-soled them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Just browsing pics on the interwebs...

This is worth an encore, from top to bottom, I love this Nicole Richie look, casual chic? check!:


----------



## purse-nality

BellaShoes said:


> Perhaps she re-soled them?





Chanel 0407 said:


> I want to know who makes those boots becasue they are a good dupe for IM.  I only have the taupe so I would like this brand in black whatever it is.




I can't clearly make out the pattern detail at the front, but from what i can see, they look similar to aldo qualheim.


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian . .


----------



## jenayb

galex101404 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian . .


 
OMG those boots!


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> OMG those boots!


Chanel, darling (the boots, that is). And yes, they are SICKKKKKK!


----------



## jenayb

Shoegal30 said:


> Chanel, darling (the boots, that is). And yes, they are SICKKKKKK!



Thought so!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> OMG those boots!



I KNOW!!!! I have been hunting for them since I saw them on Claudia Schiffer! They are the same ones I posted in the Celine Chat thread.. I want!


----------



## dreamlet

Shoegal30 said:


> Chanel, darling (the boots, that is). And yes, they are SICKKKKKK!



OMG, of course they are. Amazing.


----------



## dong8351




----------



## galex101404

jenaywins said:


> OMG those boots!



ITA!! Those Chanel boots are TDF!!!


----------



## am2022

i agree.. lovely boots..

dong.. thanks for the lovely pics as well!


----------



## unimakiboi

never seen this style before. 
the rest of the pictures here: 

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2011/10/open-your-heart-to-me-baby.html


----------



## am2022

very cute!!!


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian . .


----------



## jenayb

galex101404 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian . .


 
I love Kourt; she is my favourite K sister by far.

I can't wait to get my Python Mini! Every time I see hers I just die!


----------



## galex101404

jenaywins said:


> I love Kourt; she is my favourite K sister by far.
> 
> I can't wait to get my Python Mini! Every time I see hers I just die!



I know I love Kourt too.. She has such great style!

She has been making me obsess over the python luggage too.. 

I may NEED one in my near future! I cannot wait to see your new luggage


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## jenayb

Oh Croc Embossed Phantom...


----------



## galex101404

Kris Jenner . .


----------



## jenayb

^^ Tri colour, pin stripes, _and_ leopard. :girlwhack:


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Straight-Laced

Model Ming Xi






streetpeeper


----------



## Straight-Laced

The Street Style Blogger at New York Fashion Week (I can't remember her name  :shame 





mr newton


----------



## Winterbaby

Love this picture.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## nielnielniel

galex101404 said:


> Kris Jenner . .



if i have monies, i will pay her to STOP carrying Celine


----------



## Bijouxlady

Winterbaby said:


> Love this picture.


Is that black on black??


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Is that black on black??



Black python on black.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Black python on black.


 L-O-V-E!!!


----------



## dong8351




----------



## dong8351




----------



## Straight-Laced

FASHIONISTAS AT RECENT FASHION WEEK/S


----------



## Straight-Laced

t-nl


----------



## Straight-Laced

tommy ton for style






thefashionist


----------



## Straight-Laced

garancedore


----------



## dong8351




----------



## dong8351




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## jwk

Amanda Brooks with leopard box.


----------



## galex101404

Kris Jenner . .


----------



## galex101404

Kourtney Kardashian ..


----------



## cotonblanc

woman at lincoln center during NYFW: clasp cabas. wish i bought the one in cognac from paris.  missed opportunities!


----------



## citylicious

Nicole Richie


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## cotonblanc

juliette binoche with a bi-pochette. (source)​


----------



## missD

I really want this? Anyone know the name and how much?



Winterbaby said:


>


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## armyofbirds

missD said:


> I really want this? Anyone know the name and how much?



Envelope shoulder bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-r...houlder-envelope-reference-thread-658549.html


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## karo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## cotonblanc

gaia repossi with luggage nano and a cabas. source: http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2011/10/26/the-suit/


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## 2shai_

Winterbaby said:


>



I love this pic! I just got a Black Nano myself can't wait to receive it!


----------



## purse-nality

one of my fave style bloggers, Blair of atlantic-pacific....


----------



## fandmcarebear

Winterbaby said:


>


 
oh so breathtaking....


----------



## madisonsum

nano is so cute  i love the way it looks, but its so pointless to me. you dont get to wear it to parties because its so casual...and you cant wear it as an every ady purse either... but that doesnt make it any less cute


----------



## dreamlet

purse-nality said:


> one of my fave style bloggers, Blair of atlantic-pacific....



I love Blair! Great look.


----------



## Bijouxlady

What is the name of her blog??


----------



## purse-nality

Bijouxlady said:


> What is the name of her blog??



http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/


----------



## madisonsum

gorgeous!


----------



## mellow_chick

purse-nality said:
			
		

> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/



Wow she can really work the turtleneck....


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## blazedog

Trapeze


----------



## indi3r4

i love Blaire's blog.. and love this outfit! 


purse-nality said:


> http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/


----------



## kiwishopper

blazedog said:


> Trapeze


 
This picture is purely magical! I love it!


----------



## Tinn3rz

kiwishopper said:


> This picture is purely magical! I love it!



ITA!! Makes me think twice about the trapeze!


----------



## blazedog

Nm


----------



## Bijouxlady

Is Jessica Simpson preggo??


----------



## indi3r4

Bijouxlady said:


> Is Jessica Simpson preggo??


----------



## Bijouxlady




----------



## chiccity

What size is Jessica Simpson's Luggage?  Is it a medium or a mini?


----------



## purse-nality

^medium


----------



## icecreamom

I had no idea! Jess is pregnant? I'm happy for her


----------



## IFFAH

Oh my! Thank you, blazedog.


----------



## IFFAH

stilettonizer

HermesxCeline


----------



## fandmcarebear

IFFAH said:


> Oh my! Thank you, blazedog.



Ever since she put this up, I have been dreaming of it, and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

IFFAH said:


> stilettonizer
> 
> HermesxCeline



This is absolutely stunning!! I am at a loss for words. I want this so bad!! OMG


----------



## Bijouxlady

Is the beautiful orange Celine from a past season??


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Bijouxlady said:
			
		

> Is the beautiful orange Celine from a past season??



Yes I believe maybe even last year! Oh how I wish I could find that bag!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

joyceluvsbags said:


> Yes I believe maybe even last year! Oh how I wish I could find that bag!!


Me too! Love that shade of orange and I love that bag style.


----------



## kiwishopper

I can NOT take my eyes away from this beautiful orange Celine....GORGEOUS pictures!!


----------



## purse-nality

(copied from gossip thread)


----------



## purse-nality

Alessandra Ambrosio w/ what looks like a super soft mini anthra.....
























(copied from gossip thread)


----------



## sammix3

purse-nality said:


> (copied from gossip thread)




Is Ashley carrying the smooth black mini luggage?


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio w/ what looks like a super soft mini anthra.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from gossip thread)


oMG! Is that the pebbled or the smooth luggage? Will it slouch like that as time passes by? It's not good looking anymore when it looses it's structure. I don't like it.


----------



## sammix3

imlvholic said:


> oMG! Is that the pebbled or the smooth luggage? Will it slouch like that as time passes by? It's not good looking anymore when it looses it's structure. I don't like it.



From the third pic, it looks like a pebbled one


----------



## purse-nality

sammix3 said:


> Is Ashley carrying the smooth black mini luggage?



yes. your celeb twin! 




imlvholic said:


> oMG! Is that the pebbled or the smooth luggage? Will it slouch like that as time passes by? It's not good looking anymore when it looses it's structure. I don't like it.



right, pebbled. proper storage can avoid that. always stuff and lay on its back when not in use.


----------



## cloudzz

imlvholic said:


> oMG! Is that the pebbled or the smooth luggage? Will it slouch like that as time passes by? It's not good looking anymore when it looses it's structure. I don't like it.


Maybe I'm the weirdo here but I actually prefer this look. It looks great on her.


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> yes. your celeb twin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right, pebbled. proper storage can avoid that. always stuff and lay on its back when not in use.



I use to prefer the pebbled but there were only smooth luggages available when i bought, now, i'm glad i got the Smooth, i hope it stays up & structured.  Thanks for the advice on storage, i'll keep that in mind when storing. I'd be so bummed if it'll end that slouchy. I love my Bal slouchy & paddled but not my Celines.


----------



## amoxie92

> Leann Rimes



She's starting to looking exactly like Eddie's ex...Scary!!


----------



## mulberrytea

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I use to prefer the pebbled but there were only smooth luggages available when i bought, now, i'm glad i got the Smooth, i hope it stays up & structured.  Thanks for the advice on storage, i'll keep that in mind when storing. I'd be so bummed if it'll end that slouchy. I love my Bal slouchy & paddled but not my Celines.



I'm also paranoid about my pebbled "melting" and becoming shapeless, so I am careful not to overload it. I also keep it stuffed with a few air cushion pillows (the ones used for shipping) to help it keep its structure while carrying it, and to avoid strain on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Winterbaby

Olivia Palermo.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Winterbaby said:


> Olivia Palermo.



she is so pretty!  love this


----------



## icecreamom

Winterbaby said:


> Olivia Palermo.



Gorgeous, she is so chic


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## CourtneyMc22

Winterbaby said:


>


 Loooove this combo!!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## dreamlet

Winterbaby said:


>




Love this look!


----------



## purse-nality

^very very nice! just noticed the sunnies too! and don't get me started on the pradaaahs... 



anyway, new post by B .....


----------



## icecreamom

Ohhh My! That woman is pure perfection!


----------



## indi3r4

Blaire is just stunning.. like a modern audrey hepburn


----------



## spicegirl

purse-nality said:


> ^very very nice! just noticed the sunnies too! and don't get me started on the pradaaahs...
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, new post by B .....


 



Sorry but can someone tell me who this beautiful women is .... thanks !!!


----------



## dreamlet

^Blair from http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/

Here's more...


----------



## icecreamom

Blair makes me love my bag a lil bit more


----------



## Bijouxlady

Me too! Love her blog! She makes Celine looks like it cost a million!


----------



## spicegirl

Bijouxlady said:


> Me too! Love her blog! She makes Celine looks like it cost a million!


 


Quite agree, they are both wonderful !! As I'm new to this thread could you please tell me if that is a Mini Luggage, and also the exact colour .... would it be camel ?? TIA


----------



## icecreamom

spicegirl said:


> Quite agree, they are both wonderful !! As I'm new to this thread could you please tell me if that is a Mini Luggage, and also the exact colour .... would it be camel ?? TIA


 Yes and yes. Mini Smooth Camel


----------



## Bijouxlady

spicegirl said:


> Quite agree, they are both wonderful !! As I'm new to this thread could you please tell me if that is a Mini Luggage, and also the exact colour .... would it be camel ?? TIA


Hi! Welcome to the world of Celine! Yes that is a Camel Mini Luggage in smooth leather. Goes for $2000 now. Yikes! Are you wanting to get one? I love mine!


----------



## spicegirl

Bijouxlady said:


> Hi! Welcome to the world of Celine! Yes that is a Camel Mini Luggage in smooth leather. Goes for $2000 now. Yikes! Are you wanting to get one? I love mine!


 



I'm really tempted even though I have just bought a YSL roady. I must admit the Camel Mini Luggage does look really classy. I have been looking on e-bay, and have seen quite a few, but I don't know how to link the item to the authenticate thread. I have also looked at some resellers but haven't found this one on their sites. 

Glad you enjoy your bag!


----------



## Winterbaby

Kourtney.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Spanoz

I second that...she is perfection!!!


----------



## purse-nality

not sure about the pet over her neck, but still fab nevertheless!


----------



## fandmcarebear

^  Is there anything that camel bag does NOT go with????  Kudos to camel owners!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## its so you




----------



## kiwishopper

Looking at these Celines make me happy


----------



## ChelleGelle

magfly said:


> don't know if this is really "limited edition" or by that they just mean celine only sell a limited amount.
> This phantom is available on modashop.net  the color is refered to as "05sk" on the website, it could be called "sky", it's only my guess



Hi Ladies 

is modashop.net legit? is their stuff authentic?

Thanks


----------



## blazedog

Is this the Mini Luggage - I didn't think it could go over the shoulders at all.


----------



## sammix3

blazedog said:


> Is this the Mini Luggage - I didn't think it could go over the shoulders at all.



It looks like the mini luggage to me.  I can put mine over my shoulders, but it's not like a tote for sure.


----------



## blazedog

sammix3 said:


> It looks like the mini luggage to me.  I can put mine over my shoulders, but it's not like a tote for sure.



Yeah I can see that you can squash it under but not really good for the health of your bag or your armpit.


----------



## Tinn3rz

blazedog said:
			
		

> Yeah I can see that you can squash it under but not really good for the health of your bag or your armpit.



ITA! Luggages lose shape on their own pretty well already.


----------



## littlerock

blazedog said:


> Is this the Mini Luggage - I didn't think it could go over the shoulders at all.



I can get my mini luggage over my shoulders. It's a tight fit but I can do it.


----------



## blazedog

LouisVuitton26 said:


> Is the "mini" the same as the "Nano"? Can anyone post a link to a place to buy the one Ashley has?



THe Nano is the really tiny one with a shoulder strap that can be worn cross body style. The "Mini" is actually what most people would think of as a medium to large bag in terms of capacity.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner
source: people.com


----------



## cotonblanc

stella tennant in resort 2012. perfect clotheshorse for phoebe philo.


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bluediamond35

As I recall Kristin Dunst has the same luggage as Reese Withsrspoon. Once I find a pic I will post.


----------



## karo

More Jennifer Garner


----------



## its so you

not sure if these have been posted before... Enjoy!


----------



## mollypete

is a Maltese.


----------



## prinsesita747

dreamlet said:


> ^Blair from http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/
> 
> Here's more...



Blair is gorgeous!!! The Camel mini is TDF!


----------



## Jadpe

This was in the dutch ELLE this month. It was about how essential a Celine luggage is. I can only agree!


----------



## 2shai_

HK Blogger with Neon Pink Python Box -omg this bag is amazing!


media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwazux9SgL1qjgqlb.jpg

media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwazrzxEUG1qjgqlb.jpg

media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwazqvW4Fr1qjgqlb.jpg


----------



## honeybeez

Wow, cant imagine neon pink will look so stunning! May i know what size is it? Thx.


----------



## dreamlet

honeybeez said:


> Wow, cant imagine neon pink will look so stunning! May i know what size is it? Thx.









Looks like a medium.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## karo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## karo

A better view of Kourtney's bag


----------



## steph22




----------



## purplepinky

Any idea what size Kourtney is carrying? Is small and mini the same? I
m new to this forum but LOVING the luggage bag. TIA


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## steph22




----------



## armyofbirds

Winterbaby said:


>



Ooh, who is that/where did that photo come from?


----------



## cotonblanc

armyofbirds said:


> Ooh, who is that/where did that photo come from?



she is marianne theodorsen. 






here is another shot of her with the box bag.


----------



## cotonblanc

anne-catherine frey with her luggage phantom and one of her holding a show invite










​


----------



## Tinn3rz

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> anne-catherine frey with her luggage phantom and one of her holding a show invite



LOVE these two photos. Thanks, *cotonblanc*!


----------



## armyofbirds

cotonblanc said:


> she is marianne theodorsen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is another shot of her with the box bag.



Thank you! I've seen that middle photo with the floral print outfit before and thought she looked amazing, but had no idea who she was. Good to finally find out!


----------



## bsufku

Totally un-Celine related, but i LOVE this scarf, anyone knows where exactly it's from? If anyone would know, I'd bet someone here would! 



steph22 said:


>


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

,


----------



## bobobob

more Jennifer Garner


----------



## imlvholic

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner


I think Jennifer got the Micro size, love it!


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## purse-nality

Manila celeb, Shaina, carrying a black python med box.....










(starstruck nanny & my ds )


----------



## unimakiboi

a green trio:

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2011/12/cafe-manduka.html

a green macro luggage:

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/01/d.html


----------



## galex101404

Kris Jenner


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## purse-nality

purse-nality said:


> Manila celeb, Shaina, carrying a black python med box.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (starstruck nanny & my ds )



reposting....


----------



## JayStrut

FASHION BLOGGER JAY STRUT + CELINE LUGGAGE TOTE


















For more, check out *MY BLOG http://JAYSTRUT.COM & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/JayStrut*


----------



## icecreamom

Another beautiful outfit from Blair. http://atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com/ 

I just love this woman! She's pure perfection.


----------



## iluvmybags

From the Fashion Squad
http://www.fashionsquad.com/hello-2012/


----------



## cabochon

Winterbaby said:


>


 
Wow, love all the vibrant colors! 
Does anybody have any idea as to color and season of the bag? Is it a fall 2011 or spring 2012 color/collection? TIA!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Bijouxlady

What color red is her classic box?


----------



## denise_islove

Adrienne Bosh and Savannah Brinson (LeBron James' fiancée) with Celine handbags.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Bijouxlady said:
			
		

> What color red is her classic box?



I want to know too! It looks like a Lipstick. It's beautiful in that size.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Tinn3rz said:


> I want to know too! It looks like a Lipstick. It's beautiful in that size.


It's hard to tell up against that orange!


----------



## DollyAntics

denise_islove said:


> Adrienne Bosh and Savannah Brinson (LeBron James' fiancée) with Celine handbags.


 
The pink looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Bijouxlady said:


> It's hard to tell up against that orange!



Yes, the Orange is throwing me off too.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## e.etheldreda

its so you said:


> ...



can anyone please tell me what size is this? 
thxx


----------



## DollyAntics

e.etheldreda said:
			
		

> can anyone please tell me what size is this?
> thxx



I think that's the small size, it was only made in 2010 and then discontinued. It's in between mini and medium.


----------



## IFFAH

From Dubai,

Ms Lina






Ms Zayan






Ms Genevieve


----------



## DollyAntics

IFFAH said:
			
		

> From Dubai,
> 
> Ms Lina
> 
> Ms Zayan
> 
> Ms Genevieve



Stunning pictures! Thank you!


----------



## fandmcarebear

IFFAH said:


> From Dubai,
> 
> Ms Lina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Zayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Genevieve



Ugh I LUST for that bag.....


----------



## golden's mom

I too am in lust with this bag...well, at least I wear the 3 (tri color) love bracelets like the first picture.


----------



## Winterbaby

WOW, the Celine Box looks amazing in that color!


----------



## e.etheldreda

DollyAntics said:


> I think that's the small size, it was only made in 2010 and then discontinued. It's in between mini and medium.



thanx for your information DollyAntics!  I love that size!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## karo

Demi Moore
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## iluvmybags

Is Jennifer Garners bag the Mini or Micro?


----------



## Tinn3rz

^^ Mini


----------



## steph22




----------



## iluvmybags

One more of Kate Walsh


----------



## iluvmybags

Tinn3rz said:


> ^^ Mini


Really?  Maybe it's because she's pregnant, but it looks small on her - I thought for sure it was the Micro!


----------



## IFFAH

Aum Pachtrapa, Thai actress


----------



## IFFAH

*Aum Pachtrapa*,


----------



## mollypete

Does anyone know what size the python box is?  Thx.


----------



## connieluo

mollypete said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what size the python box is?  Thx.



That's a medium box


----------



## imlvholic

karo said:


> Jennifer Garner





iluvmybags said:


> One more of Kate Walsh





iluvmybags said:


> Really?  Maybe it's because she's pregnant, but it looks small on her - I thought for sure it was the Micro!


I thought & pretty sure both Jennifer & Kate got the Micros, somehow they look small compared to most Minis that i saw on pics posted here, but prefer the size proportion on them.


----------



## its so you

Jen and Kate are pretty tall women too...


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner 
Credit: celebuzz


----------



## bobobob

larger pic of Jennifer Garner


----------



## kiwishopper

If Jen's is a mico, how did she manage to fit the handles over her shoulders??
(p.s. she looks like she is ready for her 3rd baby REALLY soon lol)


----------



## its so you

I totally agree. I'm sure it's a mini that Jen has.


----------



## dreamlet

Not sure if this has been posted yet. From jak & jil blog.

jakandjil.vaesite.net/__cache/a1325548411/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/celinedries.jpg


Hmm..image not posting, but the link seems to work!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## purse-nality

Jen & Kate, positive Mini. other than size, you can tell by just looking at the space between the handle base & zip borders.


----------



## its so you

sorry if this is a repeat pic.... i like how she carries the nano.


----------



## IFFAH

*Arissa* and friends,


----------



## IFFAH

More...


----------



## IFFAH

Ms Shabnam Melwani-Reis, thanks to the lady herself, fashion entrepeneur of Jay Gee Melwani and the one who brings in Giuseppe Zanotti to Singapore,

Celine leather dress and her customised Hermes Barenia Kelly:


----------



## IFFAH

DVF Party & *Arissa Cheo* in Isabel Marant Coat, Herve Leger & Alaia Dalmation Boots,


----------



## IFFAH

*Arissa* in Acne top, Siwy ripped jeans & Alaia boots,


----------



## Syma

Pics courtesy of Blog Sandra's Closet

Tri colour Trapeze and Fluoro Pink Python Box


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Syma

Cobalt Python Boston Bag and Leopard envelope mini from blog, Sandra's closet


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chiara Ferragni - Italian blogger of theblondesalad.com


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chiara Ferragni with her Celine
(source of all photos - her blog)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## rx4dsoul

New York Model Shu Pei


----------



## rx4dsoul

New York Model and Alexander Wang muse Fei Fei Sun
(all models' photos from modelstreetstyle.com)


----------



## fandmcarebear

rx4dsoul said:


> Chiara Ferragni


 
In love with those shorts!!!! anyone know who they are?????


----------



## IFFAH

all the new pics.

By Arissa Cheo, her new buy & Vanness Wu, singer/actor modelling her bag,


----------



## mrymzha

IFFAH said:


> From Dubai,
> 
> Ms Lina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Zayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Genevieve



Nice pictures...thanks


----------



## mrymzha

Winterbaby said:


>



Ohh, I love her style!!! The bag is great!


----------



## iluvmybags

Kate Walsh


----------



## rx4dsoul

fandmcarebear said:


> In love with those shorts!!!! anyone know who they are?????



Wish I knew! Tried to check on her blog but couldn't get the info.  Let you know if ever I do.


----------



## iluvmybags

Some random woman behind Kate Walsh at The Grove with a black Luggage!
(maybe that Kate's assistant carrying Kate's Luggage!)


----------



## IFFAH

By readthisblog, *SHU*,


http://readthisblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## IFFAH

At Celine, Ngee Ann City, SG


----------



## purse-nality

Rosie w/ a Nano Nano. lol. it looks extra small on her.....














(copied from style thread)


----------



## msblakely

Not sure who this is, but the bag looks amazing. Love this colour combo for the trapeze


----------



## iluvmybags

msblakely said:


> Not sure who this is, but the bag looks amazing. Love this colour combo for the trapeze


----------



## Jaded81

The nano looks so good on Rosie!!


----------



## purse-nality

Miroslava Duma in rtw....







(copied from style thread)


----------



## blazedog

Oprah - Is this the shoulder?


----------



## msblakely

She's not a Celeb.. but if only my mom would buy me a Celine when I was 10.. lol!


----------



## Jadpe

blazedog said:


> Oprah - Is this the shoulder?


look like a medium to me.


----------



## claypot

msblakely said:


> She's not a Celeb.. but if only my mom would buy me a Celine when I was 10.. lol!



I believe her mum is kind of a celeb.  A photographer, or fashion magazine editor, or soooomething of sorts.


----------



## denise_islove

claypot said:
			
		

> I believe her mum is kind of a celeb.  A photographer, or fashion magazine editor, or soooomething of sorts.



It's Sarah Rutson, fashion director for Lane Crawford.


----------



## cotonblanc

lulu and your mum. black luggage phantom.


----------



## mouseptrolix

msblakely said:


> She's not a Celeb.. but if only my mom would buy me a Celine when I was 10.. lol!



What color is this little nano?


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## kiwishopper

Sigh, I love Kourtney's boots and her python embossed(?) Celine , they look like Frey's but I could be wrong!


----------



## shpahlc

kiwishopper said:


> Sigh, I love Kourtney's boots and her python embossed(?) Celine , they look like Frey's but I could be wrong!



Her boots are Valentino.  Sigh.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian 
Credit: celebuzz


----------



## sammix3

shpahlc said:


> Her boots are Valentino.  Sigh.



Yup they are, and they were waaay out of my budget


----------



## kobe939

msblakely said:


> Not sure who this is, but the bag looks amazing. Love this colour combo for the trapeze



She does carry the bag very well, somehow the trapeze looks extra amazing, not sure why.


----------



## armyofbirds

msblakely said:


> Not sure who this is, but the bag looks amazing. Love this colour combo for the trapeze



She's a model by the name of Romee Strijd. I think this might also be her:


----------



## armyofbirds

^ Actually, here's Romee and her trapeze again. Hard to believe but this girl is only 16 years old. She has a lot of poise for her age!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^Here's a closer look....
credit for the photo printed on it


----------



## cotonblanc

duffel and bam bam sandals.​


----------



## IFFAH

*Romee Strijd*. She's the girl clad casually in T-shirt looking stunning with Trapeze posted previously http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celebrity-in-celine-634004-57.html#post20313813.

In collaboration with Lehmann Maupin Gallery and Singapore Tyler Print  Institute, a private dinner was held at Graze, Martin no. 38, Singapore.  Hosted by Emi Eu and David Maupin. Another Trapeze, Ms Alexandra Eu. 

Below is Ms Dalia from Dubai.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

other 2 bloggers, atlantic-pacific     with her camel and pink horrorshow


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## ilsecita

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> other 2 bloggers, atlantic-pacific     with her camel and pink horrorshow



Blair is so stunning


----------



## IFFAH

credits: Street Peeper. 

Celine sightings from New York to London to Paris, inclusive of Celine sweater,


----------



## IFFAH

Celine sightings in Shanghai & Sydney,


----------



## Hdream

^^ what happen to bag in last photo color transfer


----------



## dreamlet

^^Wow! Those are some dirty bags!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dreamlet said:


> ^^Wow! Those are some dirty bags!


omg!! scary


----------



## DollyAntics

dreamlet said:


> ^^Wow! Those are some dirty bags!


 
Gross


----------



## ilsecita

IFFAH said:


> Celine sightings in Shanghai & Sydney,



So gross. It makes me cringe to think about her personal hygiene :/


----------



## kiwishopper

So those were actually dirty? lol I thought they were some special dye or something to make it look like that T_T


----------



## jenayb

I don't get it. Why are the last two bags so filthy?


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> I don't get it. Why are the last two bags so filthy?



My goodness...if I ever even considered suede for a second, that second is gone.......I'm mortified


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> My goodness...if I ever even considered suede for a second, that second is gone.......I'm mortified


 
Right? Like... Seriously. What would one have to actually _do_ to their bag for it to become so absolutely trashed?


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Right? Like... Seriously. What would one have to actually _do_ to their bag for it to become so absolutely trashed?



Thing is.....I DON'T baby my bags, I use them....but I also don't take them to a trash dump and roll around in the dirt with them then proceed to wipe my nose on it...


----------



## ilsecita

fandmcarebear said:


> Thing is.....I DON'T baby my bags, I use them....but I also don't take them to a trash dump and roll around in the dirt with them then proceed to wipe my nose on it...



Same here. I thought I never baby my bags... But those look like they were swimming in freaking car oil. Gross.


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Thing is.....I DON'T baby my bags, I use them....but I also don't take them to a trash dump and roll around in the dirt with them then proceed to wipe my nose on it...


 
That sounds more like punishment than anything else.


----------



## imlvholic

Those bags will really tell the world who you are. Yikes!!!! You can just imagine how there homes look like or how they live. The last picture, she looks so proud to show it off.


----------



## jenayb

I've got to think that the last two pics are not coincidental. Both are trashed, and each girl is holding the front inside, KWIM? So strange.


----------



## DollyAntics

jenaywins said:
			
		

> I've got to think that the last two pics are not coincidental. Both are trashed, and each girl is holding the front inside, KWIM? So strange.



??


----------



## iluvmybags

my guess -- at least on the last one -- is that it's not dirt or grease or nose "snot" -- rather it's color transfer from wearing dark denim.  Considering the original color was ivory/white and that the darkening is confined to one part of the bag, based on how she's carrying it, that's the exact spot that her body/jeans would come into contact with the bag.  

Considering she probably spent well over $2k for that bag, my guess is that she's going to use it -- color transfer or no color transfer.  Some people can't afford to run out and buy a brand new bag whenever their older one gets dirty, worn out or has color transfer from rubbing against their clothing.

I certainly don't think the marks on their bags are representative of them or their homes (and remember, not everyone is as obsessed with their handbags as most people here are -- some people actually buy them to use forever and will use them until they're falling apart at the seams)

p.s.  those bags appear to have suede faces which is a lot harder to take care of and clean than regular leather


----------



## mollypete

I wouldn't even know HOW to make my bags look like that.  Maybe this is crazy, but it almost makes one wonder if there's some kind of fad that we haven't heard of!  It does look at bit like oil, at least on one of them.  Eh, to each her own.


----------



## ilsecita

mollypete said:


> I wouldn't even know HOW to make my bags look like that.  Maybe this is crazy, but it almost makes one wonder if there's some kind of fad that we haven't heard of!  It does look at bit like oil, at least on one of them.  Eh, to each her own.



That's what I thought too. The last picture doesn't look like color transfer or dirt. It looks like an oil stain


----------



## imlvholic

I'm sorry, but that picture really screams "I DON'T CARE". I see these type of people around all the time, it doesn't matter if they're obsessed w/ there belongings or not, it doesn't matter if they spent all there savings on it, whether it be shoes, bags, clothes, cheap or expensive, that's just the way they are. Putting there bags on the dirty bathroom floors , store floors, streets, you name it... they just don't care.


----------



## iluvmybags

seeing as it offends so many people, maybe these types of pics shouldn't be shared in the *CELEBS in CELINE* thread.  I mean, they're not celebrities.  I don't even think they're models.  Are they bloggers?  Or are they just random people who happened to be carrying a Celine bag?

It's one thing to make comments or place judgment on celebrities who are in the limelight, who have public images and/or are on display for the world to see.  It's another thing when random people who aren't famous just happened to be carrying a designer bag and have their photo snapped for some blog or website. I don't think anyone has the right to judge, ridicule, or place judgment any more than I think any one of us has the right to do the same to one another. I would be mortified if I was photographed carrying my Celine bag and my photo was posted on some message board and a bunch of people I didn't know (and who didn't know me) were placing judgment on my bag, my clothing, my attitude, my home, etc.


----------



## jenayb

Honestly, it isn't even that serious.


----------



## jenayb

imlvholic said:


> I'm sorry, but that picture really screams "I DON'T CARE". I see these type of people around all the time, it doesn't matter if they're obsessed w/ there belongings or not, it doesn't matter if they spent all there savings on it, whether it be shoes, bags, clothes, cheap or expensive, that's just the way they are. Putting there bags on the dirty bathroom floors , store floors, streets, you name it... they just don't care.



Absolutely agree. My bags - or ANYTHING I own - would never look like that.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Is this for REALS???????  Dear lord....


----------



## imlvholic

jenaywins said:


> I've got to think that the last two pics are not coincidental. Both are trashed, and each girl is holding the front inside, KWIM? So strange.


Probably the front is worst...


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> My goodness...if I ever even considered suede for a second, that second is gone.......I'm mortified



Me too! I had a moment when I considered suede...no more.


----------



## dreamlet

And I agree that it is probably denim transfer. So sad.


----------



## ChelleGelle

BTW, How to clean that anyone???


----------



## DollyAntics

Jeez! This is ridic! Sorry but those bags are gross. End of. CALM DOWN!


----------



## purse-nality

okaaaay :back2topic:...... fashiontoast's Rumi Neely (sunnies, duffel & shoes)


































want. NEED..... if anyone has info on this style, name/price/store sightings etc., pls share. i think this just might be the "answer-in-disguise" to my Lv SC prayers!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Blair and her new coquelicot nano


----------



## fandmcarebear

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> Blair and her new coquelicot nano



She really just rocks it every time...those gloves!


----------



## littlerock

I think such strong statements and assumptions can rub some people the wrong way, I get it. It's one thing to say " ew, that bag is dirty, I couldn't imagine carrying it around like that".. but personal attacks are just not pretty. It doesn't matter if we "know" the people or not. 

Let's all try and be considerate about the way we express our opinions. You can say that you don't like a dirty bag without assuming the person who does, is a disgusting freak. 

Different strokes for different folks.


ETA: Also, let's remember that this is the Celebrity thread so try and post pictures of people we can I ID. Thanks!


----------



## msblakely

Alessandra Ambrosio Celine Box


----------



## jenayb

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> Blair and her new coquelicot nano


 
Perfection per usual.


----------



## NYCavalier

msblakely said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio Celine Box



That beige box looks so amazing on her!


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> That beige box looks so amazing on her!



She is the reason I bought my beige box... Now if only I had her looks and sky-high legs!


----------



## ennarr

littlerock said:


> I think such strong statements and assumptions can rub some people the wrong way, I get it. It's one thing to say " ew, that bag is dirty, I couldn't imagine carrying it around like that".. but personal attacks are just not pretty. It doesn't matter if we "know" the people or not.
> 
> Let's all try and be considerate about the way we express our opinions. You can say that you don't like a dirty bag without assuming the person who does, is a disgusting freak.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> ETA: Also, let's remember that this is the Celebrity thread so try and post pictures of people we can I ID. Thanks!


agree!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

fandmcarebear said:


> ... Now if only I had her looks and sky-high legs!


:true:


----------



## blazedog

Luggage


----------



## NYCavalier

From the blog
http://www.luellajune.com/2012/01/fall-favorites.html

That luggage is freaking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Is that the black with the cobalt python? The smooth leather looks almost blue too?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

NYCavalier said:


> From the blog
> http://www.luellajune.com/2012/01/fall-favorites.html
> 
> That luggage is freaking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 OMG.......................That's gorg!!


----------



## DollyAntics

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> From the blog
> http://www.luellajune.com/2012/01/fall-favorites.html
> 
> That luggage is freaking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What the hell is THIS??? I neeeeed it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IFFAH

iluvmybags said:


> seeing as it offends so many people, maybe these types of pics shouldn't be shared in the *CELEBS in CELINE* thread.  I mean, they're not celebrities.  I don't even think they're models.  Are they bloggers?  Or are they just random people who happened to be carrying a Celine bag?
> 
> It's one thing to make comments or place judgment on celebrities who are in the limelight, who have public images and/or are on display for the world to see.  It's another thing when random people who aren't famous just happened to be carrying a designer bag and have their photo snapped for some blog or website. I don't think anyone has the right to judge, ridicule, or place judgment any more than I think any one of us has the right to do the same to one another. I would be mortified if I was photographed carrying my Celine bag and my photo was posted on some message board and a bunch of people I didn't know (and who didn't know me) were placing judgment on my bag, my clothing, my attitude, my home, etc.



hi *iluvmybags*, those pics are from Street Peeper, a street style blog, similar to The Sartorialist. I know what you mean. I saw some pics of street styles being posted here as well, hence, I thought it was fine. I've been posting pics for quite some time, so I always try to follow the rules and regulations. May I suggest that we could change the thread to perhaps Celine style thread? To get pics of celebs with Celine bags are very limited. And I'm sure that we all would love to see variations of Celine bags being modelled, as a gauge to help us make a decision if we are interested in a particular design. Like over @ Hermes forum? About comments, we can change it to Pics Only, no chatter like in Chanel, BV and LV Forum?


This is a suggestion only. Please don't take it the wrong way. Ok, :back2topic:. littlerock, thank you so much!


----------



## IFFAH

:back2topic:


Bollywood celebrities, (T-B) Sonali Bendre, Rhea Kapoor and Sonam Kapoor


----------



## IFFAH

Hilary Tsui, Hong Kong celeb


----------



## IFFAH

Hilary Tsui, Hong Kong celeb


----------



## IFFAH

Hilary Tsui, Hong Kong celeb, **Celine Pointy Heels*


----------



## IFFAH

Hilary Tsui, Hong Kong celeb. W/Celine Python clutch


----------



## IFFAH

Hilary Tsui, Hong Kong celeb. *Last pic, Celine shades


----------



## xiaoxiao

^ OOT, what does Hilary Tsui do? Is she a singer? TIA!


----------



## unimakiboi

strapless TRIO

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/orange-trio.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

blogger with a (souris?) mini


----------



## ilsecita

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> blogger with a (souris?) mini
> 
> thehsucloset.com/.a/6a015437a38fda970c0163005bc6ef970d-pi
> thehsucloset.com/.a/6a015437a38fda970c0168e652adbc970c-pi



Wow love her jacket. Anyone knows who makes it?


----------



## IFFAH

xiaoxiao said:


> ^ OOT, what does Hilary Tsui do? Is she a singer? TIA!



Hi xiaoxiao! Great to see you, long time never you see over at H forum. Hilary Tsui is an actress married to Eason Chan, a fellow Hong Kong singer/actor. She's now a co-founder of Liger store, a fashion multi-label boutique in HK. She's also a mother of one.


----------



## Charmystique

Bijouxlady said:


> Is that the black with the cobalt python? The smooth leather looks almost blue too?



Yeah I thought it was supposed to be black with cobalt? It looks blue there.


----------



## DollyAntics

^ It's from SS10 collection so about 2 years old....it was royal blue python/calf leather...


----------



## Bijouxlady

Charmystique said:


> Yeah I thought it was supposed to be black with cobalt? It looks blue there.


I have the black with the cobalt python and hers looks different. Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> I have the black with the cobalt python and hers looks different. Maybe it's the lighting.


 
I think it's just a different bag.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> I think it's just a different bag.


Maybe so. Never saw that one. I have a feeling there are others I haven't seen but at this point in my pocket book, that is a good thing!


----------



## ilsecita

DollyAntics already mentioned its a bag from SS2010


----------



## Charmystique

Bijouxlady said:


> I have the black with the cobalt python and hers looks different. Maybe it's the lighting.



Possibly the lighting... But for black to change to that shade of blue is quite a huge difference! Still gorgeous though. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get your cobalt python + black for?


----------



## DollyAntics

Charmystique said:
			
		

> Possibly the lighting... But for black to change to that shade of blue is quite a huge difference! Still gorgeous though. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get your cobalt python + black for?



I sent at picture of it to my SA today looking for it, it's a different bag, it's royal blue from SS10.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Charmystique said:


> Possibly the lighting... But for black to change to that shade of blue is quite a huge difference! Still gorgeous though. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get your cobalt python + black for?


Not at all! It was $3,650! Any idea what it sells for now?? Here's a pic. Dang it. sideways again.


----------



## dbaby

All from http://21arrondissement.com/


----------



## dbaby

And one from style.com




Love the seau. Anyone know the price of the small one?


----------



## jenayb

dbaby said:


> All from http://21arrondissement.com/


 
Whoa! What happened to the red box in the last pic!!


----------



## mollypete

Bijouxlady, I just got the calf/python bag in black/black and it was sold to me at the old price of $3900 because the SA and I had been chasing after it since before the price increase.  It is now $4300, so your blue one was a great buy.


----------



## melodywei

I think that cobalt pythod luggage  is same as mine which bought 2009 or 2010


----------



## imlvholic

littlerock said:


> I think such strong statements and assumptions can rub some people the wrong way, I get it. It's one thing to say " ew, that bag is dirty, I couldn't imagine carrying it around like that".. but personal attacks are just not pretty. It doesn't matter if we "know" the people or not.
> 
> Let's all try and be considerate about the way we express our opinions. You can say that you don't like a dirty bag without assuming the person who does, is a disgusting freak.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> ETA: Also, let's remember that this is the Celebrity thread so try and post pictures of people we can I ID. Thanks!



My apologies to everyone, i didn't mean to offend anyone on my comments or for being too honest. Next time i'll just keep my mouth shot, i was just carried away looking at these not so good looking pictures of the bags that i love. It's true, different strokes for different folks, that's what makes everything so interesting. I'm just here to enjoy seeing everyone's addiction & my own. 

PEACE to all


----------



## DollyAntics

melodywei said:
			
		

> I think that cobalt pythod luggage  is same as mine which bought 2009 or 2010



Ohhhh it is!!!! You are SO lucky I called my SA today trying to find one....obviously no luck! Congrats it's stunning!


----------



## dreamlet

That saggy box makes me sad


----------



## dreamlet

melodywei said:


> I think that cobalt pythod luggage  is same as mine which bought 2009 or 2010



Gorgeous! 

For those of you with the python luggage, does it get floppy the same way some of the luggage bags do or does it hold it's shape/structure more over time?


----------



## fandmcarebear

imlvholic said:
			
		

> My apologies to everyone, i didn't mean to offend anyone on my comments or for being too honest. Next time i'll just keep my mouth shot, i was just carried away looking at these not so good looking pictures of the bags that i love. It's true, different strokes for different folks, that's what makes everything so interesting. I'm just here to enjoy seeing everyone's addiction & my own.
> 
> PEACE to all


----------



## jenayb

imlvholic said:


> My apologies to everyone, i didn't mean to offend anyone on my comments or for being too honest. Next time i'll just keep my mouth shot, i was just carried away looking at these not so good looking pictures of the bags that i love. It's true, different strokes for different folks, that's what makes everything so interesting. I'm just here to enjoy seeing everyone's addiction & my own.
> 
> PEACE to all



You were not offensive, and I hope that you do not keep your mouth shut. I enjoy your posts and I know most everyone else does, too. And many shared your opinion.  No biggie. Honestly.


----------



## Bijouxlady

melodywei said:


> I think that cobalt pythod luggage  is same as mine which bought 2009 or 2010


Dare I ask what you paid for yours?  I love your Birkin too! Is it the Gold?


----------



## HermesLuv

melodywei said:
			
		

> I think that cobalt pythod luggage  is same as mine which bought 2009 or 2010



I am in love with your Celine! Just stunning!


----------



## Charmystique

Bijouxlady said:


> Not at all! It was $3,650! Any idea what it sells for now?? Here's a pic. Dang it. sideways again.



I'm looking for one, so I wanted to find out the price it was selling for at that time. I have no idea. Probably a couple hundreds more than the price you bought it for? It's super gorgeoussss anyway!


----------



## melodywei

Bijouxlady said:


> Dare I ask what you paid for yours?  I love your Birkin too! Is it the Gold?



Thank you! I think it was less them 3000 at that time maybe around 2500 usd? Can't remember..
And the color of the birkin is honey since the leather is espom


----------



## Bijouxlady

That's amazing! Can't believe the prices have soared like that.


----------



## dbaby

dreamlet said:


> That saggy box makes me sad



Yea Lily Donaldson must carry bricks in her box bag or else the leather softened way too much.


----------



## its so you

Emily Procter's Celine box featured in US Weekly. Can't believe all that stuff fits inside.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kourtney K.
From a local mag article on Kardashian style 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## xiaoxiao

IFFAH said:


> Hi xiaoxiao! Great to see you, long time never you see over at H forum. Hilary Tsui is an actress married to Eason Chan, a fellow Hong Kong singer/actor. She's now a co-founder of Liger store, a fashion multi-label boutique in HK. She's also a mother of one.




Hi iffah! So flattered to be remembered.  I still love H, just getting shy as I age  Thanks so much for the explanation, I would have never known!


----------



## jenayb

*I have a question.* 

Don't shoot me, I'm seriously just curious. :giggles: 

There are a lot of pictures that are posted of people who are not celebrities - just random people. And I mean, I LOVE looking at Celine but... I thought this thread was for celebs? Idk?


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Totally agree with Jena!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

someone should open a new thread " socialites in CELINE "  " OR "CELINE  and streetstyle"


----------



## mundodabolsa

I personally love the mix of celebrities and randoms in the same thread, it's not like there is that much movement to make it overwhelming.


----------



## Tokyo

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> someone should open a new thread " socialites in CELINE "  " OR "CELINE and streetstyle"


 
&#8593;&#12288;I  totally agree!

I love looking at the pics of celine here but I don`t recognise many of these people as Celeb... no offend to anyone and it is very hard to draw the line between Celeb and others and etc nowadays . Some are famous in world wide  and some are famous in only their own country.   

 As CG suggested above "CELINE and streetstyle" would be very great idea!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Tokyo said:


> &#8593;&#12288;I totally agree!
> 
> I love looking at the pics of celine here but I don`t recognise many of these people as Celeb... no offend to anyone and it is very hard to draw the line between Celeb and others and etc nowadays . Some are famous in world wide and some are famous in only their own country.
> 
> As CG suggested above "CELINE and streetstyle" would be very great idea!


..lol in the meantime another eyecandy ,i didn't know this blogger but her dark navy is


----------



## mk78

^^^ Heavenly!!! I love the contrast of her nude stilettos with the navy luggage


----------



## lara0112

lol - who are emily procter and kourtney k?

aside from that - lots of beautiful bags in this thread


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> ^ Totally agree with Jena!



:kiss:


----------



## NYCavalier

This thread doesn't get THAT much movement with pics, it's a lot of chat. Who cares if they are bloggers or celebrities.. we still get to oooogle all over the Celine!


----------



## NYCavalier

lara0112 said:


> lol - who are emily procter and kourtney k?
> 
> aside from that - lots of beautiful bags in this thread



Emily Procter is an actress and Kourtney K is a reality star


----------



## Bijouxlady

NYCavalier said:


> This thread doesn't get THAT much movement with pics, it's a lot of chat. Who cares if they are bloggers or celebrities.. we still get to oooogle all over the Celine!


I agree! I'm just looking at the bags anyway.....ooooogling I mean!


----------



## jenayb

Ok. It was only a question.


----------



## rx4dsoul

lara0112 said:


> lol - who are emily procter and kourtney k?
> 
> aside from that - lots of beautiful bags in this thread



Emily Procter is an actress on CSI Miami and Kourtney is one of The Kardashians


----------



## lara0112

rx4dsoul said:


> Emily Procter is an actress on CSI Miami and Kourtney is one of The Kardashians



Thanks for everyone updating me - seems they haven't reached me so they probably aren't that big over here (yet?)


----------



## jwk

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ..lol in the meantime another eyecandy ,i didn't know this blogger but her dark navy is



The navy is super gorge.  Better than black I think- classic but a bit trendier than black. Was navy from winter 2011?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jwk said:


> The navy is super gorge. Better than black I think- classic but a bit trendier than black. Was navy from winter 2011?


 i think so (btw how many different navy blue exist?i tohught it was only produced for f/w 2011)   and ita with you about blue being even prettier than black


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Is Fergie wearing the original sunglasses?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara ferragni ,italian blogger


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian and LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff
credit: zimbio


----------



## beauxgoris

From Fashion week in NYC:


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster
credit: zimbio


----------



## bunnykang

does anyone know the color of Jordana Brewster's phantom?


----------



## its so you

bunnykang said:


> does anyone know the color of Jordana Brewster's phantom?


i believe it's taupe, like mine.


----------



## bunnykang

its so you said:


> i believe it's taupe, like mine.



goodness its gorgeous!!  i need one now


----------



## carrie8

bunnykang said:


> goodness its gorgeous!! i need one now


 Tell me about it


----------



## Issimo101

blazedog said:


> I think this is the Trapeze


She is carrying FENDI Silvana bag


----------



## steph22

Alessandro Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

The Saturday's Mollie King.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## cotonblanc

these heels can look quite helmut lang. anyone else remember the good ol' helmut lang days?​


----------



## unimakiboi

Green Phantom & a python Small Shopper

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/celines.html


----------



## dailyfresh

Adrienne bosh


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nicole richie


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> nicole richie



 WHITE Celine to the gym?????? You go Nicoel!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> WHITE Celine to the gym?????? You go Nicoel!!!!


 ...lol !i wonder if she  is going  start a celine collection as she did for balenciaga


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ...lol !i wonder if she  is going  start a celine collection as she did for balenciaga


Lol... We're on the same boat F, the only difference between us & her is, she doesn't have to know about the price increases.  She looks good on Celine though, she's 1 of the few petite people who looks great w/ big bags.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> Lol... We're on the same boat F, the only difference between us & her is, she doesn't have to know about the price increases.  She looks good on Celine though, she's 1 of the few petite people who looks great w/ big bags.


 yes... bella , i  really want the navy blue now (and maybe a nano)   , then i am waiting for my praline phantom coming from germany 


i think that nicole looks great with phantom because she is carrying the small size ,it is not so big


----------



## karo

Kate Walsh


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yes... bella , i  really want the navy blue now (and maybe a nano)   , then i am waiting for my praline phantom coming from germany
> 
> 
> i think that nicole looks great with phantom because she is carrying the small size ,it is not so big



I'm so excited to see your new Phantom, Praline is gorgeous, great choice but be careful... Light color... I'm still waiting for my trip abroad to get my 2 Micros, i can't believe i was able to find the Dune. I wonder how Praline compared to Dune, do you think they're similar? I saw the Navy Micro on display, it's almost like black. You can't see the difference until you put the black next to it, it's so gorgeous. A Nano would be awesome. I want to get a Nano too, but maybe next season, crossing my fingers on the Purple. Hopefully by then, i can still afford it.

I'll be stalking you for your phantom reveal F.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> I'm so excited to see your new Phantom, Praline is gorgeous, great choice but be careful... Light color... I'm still waiting for my trip abroad to get my 2 Micros, i can't believe i was able to find the Dune. I wonder how Praline compared to Dune, do you think they're similar? I saw the Navy Micro on display, it's almost like black. You can't see the difference until you put the black next to it, it's so gorgeous. A Nano would be awesome. I want to get a Nano too, but maybe next season, crossing my fingers on the Purple. Hopefully by then, i can still afford it.
> 
> I'll be stalking you for your phantom reveal F.


hi dear..praline is a tan colour , darker than dune...i was on the fence if getting a dark green phantom , but that praline was just the perfect brown for me .... now i am so worried because the package left germany on feb. 9 and still not arrived   , i boguht it outside ebay and i  am a bit scared  (

 congrats on yur dune...i am also planning to buy the nano on next season , not now


----------



## Jadpe

Rooney Mara with a bi cabas.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Petra ecclestone


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jenna Lyno wearing Celine Pants


----------



## HandbagAngel

Sarah Rutson with her Nano


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HandbagAngel said:


> Sarah Rutson with her Nano


ohhh stunning!!!  it looks great on her and on her DD  too


----------



## Charmystique

cotonblanc said:


> these heels can look quite helmut lang. anyone else remember the good ol' helmut lang days?​



I don't usually like sandals like these! But I can't get over how perfectly designed these are! WANT WANT WANT!


----------



## Charmystique

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> nicole richie



I wish I had the guts to buy a white bag and wear it with dark colors, and take it to the gym...


----------



## cotonblanc

Charmystique said:


> I don't usually like sandals like these! But I can't get over how perfectly designed these are! WANT WANT WANT!



it's all in the arch of the heel and also those SEXY and almost erotic way of fastening at the ankles. i'm a major fan of it.


----------



## unimakiboi

black medium luggage + hibiscus mini

http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/fly.html


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## imlvholic

Gosh....these Nanos are driving me to get 1. Love the Orange.


----------



## designerdiva40

imlvholic said:


> Gosh....these Nanos are driving me to get 1. Love the Orange.



I have to agree with you.....this is going to be my next Celine Purchase I think


----------



## ilsecita

unimakiboi said:


> black medium luggage + hibiscus mini
> 
> http://wecouldgrowuptogether.blogspot.com/2012/02/fly.html



This should be in Celine street style thread with all the bloggers


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## Yanekie

steph22 said:


> Jessica Michibata
> 
> View attachment 1609936
> View attachment 1609935


 

Now this is making me consider a nano, seriously!! Love her whole look with it.


----------



## MrsJstar

steph22 said:


> Bar Refaeli
> 
> View attachment 1610160


Is this the micro or mini?! It's gorgeous!! Thanks!!


----------



## its so you

MrsJstar said:


> Is this the micro or mini?! It's gorgeous!! Thanks!!


it looks like a mini to me.


----------



## dreamlet

More Blair (atlantic-pacific.blogspot.com):


----------



## dreamlet

And even more Blair:


----------



## MrsJstar

its so you said:


> it looks like a mini to me.


Thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

She is simply gorgeous!!!




dreamlet said:


> And even more Blair:


----------



## Elliespurse

This is a video of Stylist Ondine Azoulay at London Fashion Week carrying a Celine bag http://www.nowness.com/day/2012/2/21/1905/one-minute-ondine-azoulay

(LV is behind the site Nowness)


----------



## moshi_moshi

dreamlet said:


> And even more Blair:


 
i love her style, so chic!


----------



## its so you

Elliespurse said:


> This is a video of Stylist Ondine Azoulay at London Fashion Week carrying a Celine bag http://www.nowness.com/day/2012/2/21/1905/one-minute-ondine-azoulay
> 
> (LV is behind the site Nowness)


thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Trapeze


----------



## moshi_moshi

blazedog said:


> Trapeze


 
i love this trapeze color combo... the blue has such a pretty pop against the neutral colors


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims  credit: daily mail


----------



## steph22

Model Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio  credit: daily mail


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus  credit: celebuzz


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli credit: zimbio


----------



## amandapandaaa

SNSD Jessica


----------



## amandapandaaa

Korean Actress
Kim Sky


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Miley Cyrus with her luggage


----------



## e.etheldreda

PursenLouboutin said:


> Miley Cyrus with her luggage



is that mini or micro?! love the colors!!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## PursenLouboutin

e.etheldreda said:


> is that mini or micro?! love the colors!!



 I think it is a mini luggage, I love it too!!!!!


----------



## steph22

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Singer actress Miley Cyrus made her way out of a Pilates class in West Hollywood, California on February 29, 2012 credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## steph22

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## e.etheldreda

bobobob said:


> Singer actress Miley Cyrus made her way out of a Pilates class in West Hollywood, California on February 29, 2012 credit: zimbio



i wonder what is the name of this colors?  TIA


----------



## Jadpe

e.etheldreda said:
			
		

> i wonder what is the name of this colors?  TIA



Citron!


----------



## imlvholic

steph22 said:


> Rachel Hunter
> 
> View attachment 1625154
> 
> 
> View attachment 1625155



This looks like Dune, right?


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster credit: zimbio


----------



## dreamlet

imlvholic said:


> This looks like Dune, right?



Yep!


----------



## kbea

I don't often see people out and about with the paler shades of the plain leather classic box. Do you think this is because they don't wear so well?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## HandbagAngel

I believe Sarah's leather jacket is Celine too.


----------



## blazedog

Trapeze


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Gaia Repossi for the Coveteur credit: the Diary of the Coveteur


----------



## bobobob

Gaia Repossi - "An all khaki Céline shot, yes! I got those shoes thinking they were too strict, but in fact they are one of my favourites among the season and give off a retro vibe. The khaki is beautiful it's like another black. Neutral colours are among my favourites. The necklace you see on the side is a vintage ethnic necklace I got from the Chinese Minorities. Its a great inspiration which I'm going to let grow on it's own in my mind. My collections, patterns, and ideas have to come on their own." 
"The resort is very fresh and unexpected somehow by Céline. But still a 70's YSL reference. I remember my mother having a similar shirt from YSL late 70's. So to me it was an obvious call. The shoes from the winter taupe colour are very delicate.The mini who is a great evening bag to me. And again the little book story on the Japanese cat from Dashwood NY. And my love note book from my boyfriend Jeremy. "
"What you see on the background is quite confidential. It's my mood board. It's okay it's the past mood board . I love the hand on the right with the tattoos it's a great idea for shooting my pieces. In the back a story shot by David Sims and styled by Joe McKennan with a very masculine Malgosia. A black Céline bag, I feel this winter black is the colour again. A pair of lizard resort pumps. Phoebe is the only one showing her mood boards (on shows invitations, greeting cards and website) which I find deeper then ads because she's speaking to us somehow. "
"The Céline bra, an unexpected break of my minimal calls. And the Céline invites to the shows with my name tagged like that, It's great. The latest book of Dazed published by Jefferson and an Alexander Wang x Gaia Repossi ring. "
"The tote is a brown bag in leather to me. A sort of naked bag. "


----------



## mlemee

Love the stamped croc Phantom


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning (just seen)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## dreamlet

Dakota Fanning with Lune mini luggage:







photo via Coolspotters


----------



## rice.bunny

Just curious... How come some bags has longer handle straps while some has shorter ones? I thought they are all "LUGGAGE"~~ Thanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

rice.bunny said:


> Just curious... How come some bags has longer handle straps while some has shorter ones? I thought they are all "LUGGAGE"~~ Thanks!



different sizes were made with different lengths of handles over the different seasons.  also the shoulder luggage has the longest handles of all.


----------



## rice.bunny

mundodabolsa said:


> different sizes were made with different lengths of handles over the different seasons. also the shoulder luggage has the longest handles of all.


 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## rice.bunny

mundodabolsa said:


> different sizes were made with different lengths of handles over the different seasons. also the shoulder luggage has the longest handles of all.


 
by the way mundodabolsa, how many styles are there in total for the "luggage"? thanks~


----------



## mundodabolsa

rice.bunny said:


> by the way mundodabolsa, how many styles are there in total for the "luggage"? thanks~



I'm probably the worst to answer this but I'll say what I know and people can correct and direct you to better places to find this answer...

in terms of sizes there are:
nano
micro
mini
small (only made first two seasons)
medium

style-wise there is the regular luggage, and the shoulder luggage.  but then there was a season when the luggage was made with straight lines in front instead of the wavy lines, and a season when the front pocket was replaced with an envelope type pocket. 

and then the phantom, which is a variant of the luggage, and all of its variations. 

(and don't jump on me people for posting this in this thread, I just wanted to answer the question...)


----------



## Tatownz

steph22 said:


> Erin Heatherton
> 
> View attachment 1621206
> 
> 
> View attachment 1621205


 

Is this a micro size or mini?


----------



## rice.bunny

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm probably the worst to answer this but I'll say what I know and people can correct and direct you to better places to find this answer...
> 
> in terms of sizes there are:
> nano
> micro
> mini
> small (only made first two seasons)
> medium
> 
> style-wise there is the regular luggage, and the shoulder luggage.  but then there was a season when the luggage was made with straight lines in front instead of the wavy lines, and a season when the front pocket was replaced with an envelope type pocket.
> 
> and then the phantom, which is a variant of the luggage, and all of its variations.
> 
> (and don't jump on me people for posting this in this thread, I just wanted to answer the question...)





Thanks so much mundodabolsa!!! thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## dannkat

Wrong thread!


----------



## mlemee

Love the colour!! Petra Ecclestone looks great


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## purse-nality

Rosie.


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

The Saturdays' Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> View attachment 1661544


 what the heck has she got in that bag that's got it so stuffed full?
how much stuff does she need to bring to court?
(or did she bring a change of clothing in case they decided to keep her over night?)


----------



## steph22

iluvmybags said:


> what the heck has she got in that bag that's got it so stuffed full?
> how much stuff does she need to bring to court?
> (or did she bring a change of clothing in case they decided to keep her over night?)


 
I know and for someone who is running dry of money (as reported) she isn't short of bags!


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> I know and for someone who is running dry of money (as reported) she isn't short of bags!



Iluvmybags made me lol & totally agree where does she get her money although I suspect she receives these bags for free so she's seen with them because like they say there's no such thing as bad publicity even on someone attending court


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## iluvmybags

designerdiva40 said:


> Iluvmybags made me lol & totally agree where does she get her money although I suspect she receives these bags for free so she's seen with them because like they say there's no such thing as bad publicity even on someone attending court


I do think thats true with some celebrities, but I can't imagine Phoebe Philo saying, "I want Lindsay to be seen with my bags" -- to be honest, I can't image ANY designer wanting their bags associated with her  (but I thought someone had once said that Celine doesn't gift their bags to celebrities -- is that true?)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## its so you

from coolspotters.com - Naomi Campbell w/pink mini


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> from coolspotters.com - Naomi Campbell w/pink mini



Does anyone know who makes her shirt?


----------



## fandmcarebear

Anyone know where I might find this pouch???


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> Anyone know where I might find this pouch???


which one?  the one that Lindsay is carrying?
if so, I saw them at Barneys -- it's a phone case
I believe someone did a reveal of a pink one not too long ago


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## mundodabolsa

^what a beautiful beatiful cabas version. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Miranda Kerr always has the nicest smile. 
Her bag is lovely too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Totally off Celine topic, can someone id Miranda's black sneakers?


----------



## Anna_525

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Totally off Celine topic, can someone id Miranda's black sneakers?


All I can tell is they're Reeboks. She was photographed with these pair of shoes when she tried out Reebok's Jukari Fit to Fly program (a workout that makes you do acrobatics like Cirque du Soleil).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ Thanks.


----------



## Jadpe

That pic of Miranda Kerr's cabas makes me want a zippered cabas too! 
The influence of this forum is soooo bad!


----------



## bsufku

Jadpe said:


> That pic of Miranda Kerr's cabas makes me want a zippered cabas too!
> The influence of this forum is soooo bad!


 
I agree!! the forum is making me desperately want things I didn't think I would want


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

petra ecclestone taupe (or light khaki?) phantom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*PP*


----------



## iluvmybags

Is that an old pic of Phoebe?  I thought she was pregnant?


----------



## ilsecita

bsufku said:


> I agree!! *the forum is making me desperately want things I didn't think I would want*



Hahah same here!


----------



## naling

iluvmybags said:


> Is that an old pic of Phoebe?  I thought she was pregnant?



Old pic from last year, the background says something about a 2011 award.


----------



## lmvi72

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr credit: justjared



Is she wearing Celine sunnies?


----------



## icecreamom

Winterbaby said:


>



She's starting to look nice again! I'm happy for her


----------



## alisonanna

Scarlett Johansson with trio


----------



## CourtneyMc22

alisonanna said:


> Scarlett Johansson with trio


Wow, that thing is STUFFED!


----------



## Winterbaby

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, that thing is STUFFED!


 
That looks terrible. Poor Trio.


----------



## RareLuxus

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, that thing is STUFFED!



My thoughts exactly. I prefer a more streamlined look...


----------



## ilsecita

alisonanna said:


> Scarlett Johansson with trio



Oh god that poor trio looks so bad


----------



## iluvmybags

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Wow, that thing is STUFFED!





Winterbaby said:


> That looks terrible. Poor Trio.





RareLuxus said:


> My thoughts exactly. I prefer a more streamlined look...





ilsecita said:


> Oh god that poor trio looks so bad


Hmmm . . . . I better not ever post a pic of my Trio in action!:shame:


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> Hmmm . . . . I better not ever post a pic of my Trio in action!:shame:



Have you started stuffing it more than usual? Bc all pics I've seen of your trio don't look like that! Lol. I love your cobalt blue trio


----------



## iluvmybags

ilsecita said:


> Have you started stuffing it more than usual? Bc all pics I've seen of your trio don't look like that! Lol. I love your cobalt blue trio



It really depends on where I'm going and how long I might be gone.  Sometimes, I do carry a little bit more, so my Trio appears a little stuffed.  Maybe not as stuffed as Scarlett's bag, but there have been times when it was close!  Sometimes it doesn't take that much to make it look stuffed - because the pouches are separate, they tend to poke out like that


----------



## bobobob

Teri Hatcher credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian (credit - zimbio.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandy credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## chongyuo

amandapandaaa said:
			
		

> SNSD Jessica



I'm really surprise to see Jessica here cause I always wanted to post this here yet I guess nobody might knows her . Now I'm able to post soo young )

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## its so you

what's inside Jessica Simpson's fluo pink mini?

source: usweekly.com





http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-stocks-bag-with-perrier-laffy-taffy-2012114


----------



## fumi

From The Coveteur


----------



## iluvmybags

fumi said:


> From The Coveteur



shouldn't this be here --
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-streetstyle-and-anyone-with-celine-730458-34.html


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Silvstedt credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## Bethc

From Bag that Style

Lucy Liu


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



*bobobob*, you always beat me!!  The Kardashians always have the latest item. As soon as I saw the Celine ID choker draped on Kim's neck I just shook my head. I haven't been able to get that bad boy at all


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Wondered how long it would take Kim K to be seen with a Celine!


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## danielle5891

steph22 said:


> Rachel Hunter
> 
> View attachment 1690907
> 
> 
> View attachment 1690906



Oh my, that poor dune mini...


----------



## french affair

danielle5891 said:


> Oh my, that poor dune mini...



That's the shoulder luggage...


----------



## danielle5891

french affair said:


> That's the shoulder luggage...



You're right


----------



## mlemee

steph22 said:


> Wondered how long it would take Kim K to be seen with a Celine!



Yup!:giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## eggpudding

Oh Kim. Finally you get it right with that outfit. I love everything, even those see-through Loubs that shouldn't work but do so beautifully!


----------



## fumi

^i agree! The shoes surprisingly look really cute on her! Her outfit is so chic in general.


----------



## karo

^^ I agree too! Love her entire outfit, especially the bag


----------



## Hdream

^^^ i got same shoes as Kim! Love her bag, such a beauty!


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## mlemee

again bobobob! 

Kim and Kanye look greta together and Kim looks so cool here


----------



## rx4dsoul

mlemee said:
			
		

> again bobobob!
> 
> Kim and Kanye look greta together and Kim looks so cool here



Wait...are they dating??

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## iluvmybags

rx4dsoul said:


> Wait...are they dating??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Wondered how long it would take Kim K to be seen with a Celine!



Agree I was wondering how long it would take her to catch on, sister & mum both have them so it was only a matter of time before Kim had one too.


----------



## mlemee

Hdream said:


> ^^^ i got same shoes as Kim! Love her bag, such a beauty!



So do I but I think they look better on everyone else but me!! I love how she's paired the Louboutin's with her leather leggings and covered the ankle strap.


----------



## Hdream

mlemee said:
			
		

> So do I but I think they look better on everyone else but me!! I love how she's paired the Louboutin's with her leather leggings and covered the ankle strap.



I'm sure they look nice on you! Now I need to get leather leggings!


----------



## ikim23

judging by the fact that it's a phantom and not a luggage, i'm betting he picked out the bag for her. she only wears hermes and chanel most of the time. he has better taste in bags than her.


----------



## fumi

Hdream said:


> ^^^ i got same shoes as Kim! Love her bag, such a beauty!





mlemee said:


> So do I but I think they look better on everyone else but me!! I love how she's paired the Louboutin's with her leather leggings and covered the ankle strap.



You should post pics/modeling pics on the Louboutin forum!  I'm sure other members are curious to see them!


----------



## rx4dsoul

iluvmybags said:
			
		

>



Hehe no comment . 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## purse-nality

Anna....







(copied from style thread)


----------



## mlemee

^^^ ADR doesnt look so crazy here! I love the colours popping off of each other


----------



## mlemee

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Kourtney Kardashian











credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## cotonblanc

Tilda Swinton in Céline tuxedo jumpsuit for 2012 Time 100: The Most Influential People in the World.


----------



## purse-nality

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



just wanted to share this comment i found on twitter w/ this pic ...

"_GAME OVA. Now that the Kardashians were spotted carrying Celine....._"








not that celebs affect my bag choices, truthfully though, i can't help but feel a little squirm inside when i saw kimK's pics ush:


----------



## hotpinkblonde

purse-nality said:


> just wanted to share this comment i found on twitter w/ this pic ...
> 
> "_GAME OVA. Now that the Kardashians were spotted carrying Celine....._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that celebs affect my bag choices, truthfully though,* i can't help but feel a little squirm inside when i saw kimK's pics *ush:



Same here. I wish she would go away entirely. Celine is too classic for her over the top, often ridiculous style.


----------



## Bling&Bags

From Brooklyn Decker's twitter



twitter.com/#!/BrooklynDecker/status/184708964141907968/photo/1/large


----------



## purse-nality

hotpinkblonde said:


> Same here. I wish she would go away entirely. Celine is too classic for her over the top, often ridiculous style.



i agree. she looks great there, but something feels off. i guess somehow, she doesn't exactly strike me as a Celine girl.


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> just wanted to share this comment i found on twitter w/ this pic ...
> 
> "_GAME OVA. Now that the Kardashians were spotted carrying Celine....._"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that celebs affect my bag choices, truthfully though, i can't help but feel a little squirm inside when i saw kimK's pics ush:



Oooooh this means that everyone & there mother will be walking around carrying Celine..........I say KimK should stick to her Birkins & leave Celine alone


----------



## Bethc

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Oooooh this means that everyone & there mother will be walking around carrying Celine..........I say KimK should stick to her Birkins & leave Celine alone



It's already happened without Kk,  today in BG, I saw more minis than any other bag. It was really bizarre!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Emma Roberts with Nano.


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## donutella.

juicy couture jen said:


> Emma Roberts with Nano.


 
I've seen pictures on an another site and her bag has some dirty thing on it. What a spoiled brat, if I had the chance to have such a cute bag I would baby it.


----------



## iluvmybags

donutella. said:


> I've seen pictures on an another site and her bag has some dirty thing on it. What a spoiled brat, if I had the chance to have such a cute bag I would baby it.




Why is she a spoiled brat for getting her bag dirty?
Not everyone babies their handbags or is worried about them getting dirty and/or worn out as a lot of us are.  I don't think that makes her a spoiled brat.  If anything, it makes her human!  (now Lady Gaga's deliberate destruction of her Birkin bags - now that's kinda bratty)


----------



## fumi

Alessandra Ambrosio












credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp (source - zimbio.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## purse-nality

designerdiva40 said:


> Oooooh this means that everyone & there mother will be walking around carrying Celine..........I say KimK should stick to her Birkins & leave Celine alone



oh dear. plzzzz let this her "only's".....












(copied from Givenchy celeb)


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> oh dear. plzzzz let this her "only's".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from Givenchy celeb)



Ooooh I love Chloe's Givenchy Pandora......need one in my life I think


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Louise Redknapp (source - zimbio.com)
> 
> View attachment 1700974



This pic of Louise Redknapp makes me want the phantom croc even more.....it really looks great on her


----------



## Shoegal30

fumi said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: dailymail



The color of her hair is starting to grow on me.  Or maybe she's just glowing in this pregnancy!  I think she's the prettiest of all the sisters. Not to mention that Celine is still fabulous....


----------



## fumi

purse-nality said:


> oh dear. plzzzz let this her "only's".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from Givenchy celeb)



So orange! (and I don't mean the dress)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

designerdiva40 said:


> Ooooh I love Chloe's Givenchy Pandora......need one in my life I think


 
There is blue one at Horchow Finale in Plano, it has additional 25% off, I think it was priced around $1500.


----------



## Bethc

purse-nality said:
			
		

> oh dear. plzzzz let this her "only's".....
> 
> (copied from Givenchy celeb)



Do they not have mirrors?  Yuck!


----------



## purse-nality

i'll let this pass 

















(copied from style thread)


----------



## purse-nality

(sorry if repost/copied from style thread.)


----------



## rx4dsoul

purse-nality said:
			
		

> i'll let this pass
> 
> (copied from style thread)



I actually prefer her like this - without  her fake full-bodied " extended" mane. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purse-nality

more style thread copies....
















^ush:


----------



## designerdiva40

AmeeLVSBags said:


> There is blue one at Horchow Finale in Plano, it has additional 25% off, I think it was priced around $1500.



Damn what a shame in in the UK...... Thanks for the info


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

designerdiva40 said:


> Damn what a shame in in the UK...... Thanks for the info


 
 Well that's no good!!! I hope you find one on sale in UK!


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## gchandler5

purse-nality said:


> i'll let this pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from style thread)



Ugh - I have this necklace in gold and silver and I love it!  Really wish she didn't have it though....


----------



## mlemee

purse-nality said:


> i'll let this pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (copied from style thread)



I'm so desperate for this chunky gold ID choker


----------



## mlemee

cotonblanc said:


> Tilda Swinton in Céline tuxedo jumpsuit for 2012 Time 100: The Most Influential People in the World.



Tilda, just pop on some mascara. Pleeeease


----------



## fumi

Kourtney Kardashian







credit: dailymail


----------



## purse-nality

gchandler5 said:


> Ugh - I have this necklace in gold and silver and I love it!  Really wish she didn't have it though....



















hope these appease you! 

(copied from style thread)


----------



## gchandler5

Thanks Purse-nality - you saved the day!  Anybody but Kim K. is great 





purse-nality said:


> hope these appease you!
> 
> (copied from style thread)


----------



## fumi

Rihanna






credit: justjared


----------



## DollyAntics

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> Thanks Purse-nality - you saved the day!  Anybody but Kim K. is great



Christine's necklace looks a lot bigger than Kim's?? Are there two sizes?


----------



## gchandler5

Only one size that I ever saw.  It could be neck size or even outfit that affects how the necklace appears...



DollyAntics said:


> Christine's necklace looks a lot bigger than Kim's?? Are there two sizes?


----------



## pigleto972001

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ault-wanted-Linda-Evangelista-abort-baby.html

Wearing Spring 2012 wisteria blouse.


----------



## fumi

Dakota Fanning













credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

^I love that color!


----------



## fumi

Kate Walsh






credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Rihanna






credit: justjared


----------



## Bornsocialite26

bobobob said:


> Kate Upton credit: dailymail



No idea what that color is but I sent that photo to our SA next to my black box option


----------



## mlemee

Leelee Sobieski with her Trapeze (taken from the Hermes thread thanks to *Jula*)


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Olivia Palermo...
pls correct if re-post but this is one photo why I fell inlove w/ my trio even more...


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian


----------



## mlemee

fumi said:


> Kate Walsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: justjared



I really love how Kate Walsh looks here! Pared down and youthful


----------



## donutella.

iluvmybags said:


> Why is she a spoiled brat for getting her bag dirty?
> Not everyone babies their handbags or is worried about them getting dirty and/or worn out as a lot of us are. I don't think that makes her a spoiled brat. If anything, it makes her human! (now Lady Gaga's deliberate destruction of her Birkin bags - now that's kinda bratty)


I was not really serious maybe the lack of smiley makes it less obvious. I was joking but my English is not really good !


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## designerdiva40

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



OMG I want that car let alone the bag


----------



## am2022

is this orange or vermillion? just lovely!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Olivia Palermo...
> pls correct if re-post but this is one photo why I fell inlove w/ my trio even more...


----------



## rx4dsoul

fumi said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian



Pardon me but I really find the third photo amusing. That guy behind her seems like a regular guy who got an eyeful of celeb and is quick to grab a photo op .


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Error!


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian












credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## fumi

Emma Roberts


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian






credit: fanpop


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## Bornsocialite26

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> (May 12, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 1718325



Suede bags are so hot lately! although a bit harder to maintain suede lasts a lifetime and a reason for it being a bit more pricey is because it's classified under the toughest leather family...I learned that from a leather/shoe master for 50 years, I worked w/ last year....now thinking of that blue suede phantom....shuxxxxxxx


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> (May 12, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 1718325



Does anybody else think this looks like a astro turf (false grass)?


----------



## Makenna

steph22 said:


> Does anybody else think this looks like a astro turf (false grass)?



LOL.......it does a little


----------



## fumi

Kim Kardashian







credit: fanpop


----------



## kiwishopper

fumi said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: fanpop



Omg the woman with the red lips behind Kim scared me >_<


----------



## bobojue

kiwishopper said:


> Omg the woman with the red lips behind Kim scared me >_<



LOL!! That was my first thought too!!!


----------



## erinrose

kiwishopper said:


> Omg the woman with the red lips behind Kim scared me >_<


 
Not sure that´s a woman actually....


----------



## mlemee

erinrose said:


> Not sure that´s a woman actually....


----------



## fumi

Rihanna






credit: justjared


----------



## bags and shoes

Does anyone know what sunglasses Rosie is wearing??


----------



## Megs

Love Rosie's bag!!


----------



## am2022

Love rosie !!! Love the bag even more!!! Thanks for posting!!!



iluvmybags said:


> More pics of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with her Green Phantom (my bag twin!), Saturday (May 12) in Malibu, Calif.


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh (just seen)
(May 17, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## XCCX

Bornsocialite26 said:


> No idea what that color is but I sent that photo to our SA next to my black box option


 
Its bueatiful!!!! Please let us know more about it when the SA gets back to you!


----------



## taskelover

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> omg the woman with the red lips behind kim scared me >_<



lol!


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## donutella.

steph22 said:


> Kate Walsh (just seen)
> (May 17, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 1724079


 I love her outfit, it's a cute little green (?) dress with of course a beautiful bag.


----------



## mlemee

iluvmybags said:


> Fergie steps out after having dinner at Boa Steakhouse on Tuesday (May 8) in West Hollywood



I love Fergie's look here


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Actress Rosie Huntington-Whiteley arrives at the airport in Sydney, Australia on May 21, 2012. credit: zimbio


----------



## iluvmybags

I gotta say, I've been on the fence about the Green Suede Phantom, debating whether or not to return it, but seeing these pics of Rosie with hers, has got me swaying towards keeping it.  I wasn't so sure about the suede during the summer (altho I don't let the season dictate what color to carry - I carry what I want, when I want! - I wasn't as sure about the materials), but she's really been rockin' that bag even on the warmest of days!


----------



## mlemee

hilary duff


----------



## silversalmon

iluvmybags said:


> Fergie steps out after having dinner at Boa Steakhouse on Tuesday (May 8) in West Hollywood



Does anyone know they style name of this bag? It's gorgeous!


----------



## blazedog

silversalmon said:


> Does anyone know they style name of this bag? It's gorgeous!



I think it's called the Asymmetrical Satchel.


----------



## silversalmon

Thanks blazedog- much appreciated!


----------



## blazedog

silversalmon said:


> Thanks blazedog- much appreciated!



Here's another shot of the bag which shows the off center placement of the zipper - hence the name - or at least what I think is the name.


----------



## fumi

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Rihanna






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## umichmm

iluvmybags said:


> I gotta say, I've been on the fence about the Green Suede Phantom, debating whether or not to return it, but seeing these pics of Rosie with hers, has got me swaying towards keeping it.  I wasn't so sure about the suede during the summer (altho I don't let the season dictate what color to carry - I carry what I want, when I want! - I wasn't as sure about the materials), but she's really been rockin' that bag even on the warmest of days!



I say keep it bc it's stunning.   but if you go the return route - PM me so I can take the day off from work and get a zipcar to the burbs to scoop it up


----------



## iluvmybags

umichmm said:


> I say keep it bc it's stunning.   but if you go the return route - PM me so I can take the day off from work and get a zipcar to the burbs to scoop it up



:okay:


----------



## silversalmon

blazedog said:


> Here's another shot of the bag which shows the off center placement of the zipper - hence the name - or at least what I think is the name.



thank you!   hmm, hopefully this is not a seasonal style...


----------



## fumi

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley







credit: justjared


----------



## iluvmybags

silversalmon said:


> thank you!   hmm, hopefully this is not a seasonal style...


well, it was part of last fall's collection (in smooth leather), and was repeated again this season (in drummed leather), so hopefully they re-release it next fall (although I haven't seen it among the lists we've seen from various department stores and specialty boutiques)


----------



## fumi

Rihanna






credit: celeboard


----------



## binky

bobobob said:


> NeNe Leakes credit: zimbio



is this the small or the large?


----------



## blazedog

binky said:


> is this the small or the large?



That's the Phantom which only comes in one size. It is less "structured" than the Luggage Tote. It's bigger than the Mini Luggage Tote which is the size that most people have.

Depending on whether the "wings" are in or out, the bag looks bigger or smaller.


----------



## binky

blazedog said:


> That's the Phantom which only comes in one size. It is less "structured" than the Luggage Tote. It's bigger than the Mini Luggage Tote which is the size that most people have.
> 
> Depending on whether the "wings" are in or out, the bag looks bigger or smaller.



Thanks, blazedog  This one seems to be bigger than Alessandra Ambrosio's for some reason. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me-- too much looking at Phantom pics...


----------



## bsufku

binky said:


> Thanks, blazedog  This one seems to be bigger than Alessandra Ambrosio's for some reason. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me-- too much looking at Phantom pics...


 
The phantom comes in 2 sizes, but I'm not 100% sure about the stamped croc one.


----------



## carmenliong

bsufku said:
			
		

> The phantom comes in 2 sizes, but I'm not 100% sure about the stamped croc one.



I think the phantom comes in 3 sizes. I've seen it before. Including the stamped croc


----------



## bsufku

carmenliong said:


> I think the phantom comes in 3 sizes. I've seen it before. Including the stamped croc


 
3?  I've personally only ever seen 2 sizes, the small and the medium (or is it called large?), and ever only seen 2 sizes in the Celine lookbooks! I'm curious to know what this 3rd size you mentioned is!


----------



## binky

bsufku said:


> The phantom comes in 2 sizes, but I'm not 100% sure about the stamped croc one.



Thanks, *bsufku*


----------



## carmenliong

bsufku said:
			
		

> 3?  I've personally only ever seen 2 sizes, the small and the medium (or is it called large?), and ever only seen 2 sizes in the Celine lookbooks! I'm curious to know what this 3rd size you mentioned is!



Really? But I've seen the large one which is larger than the size we usually carry. Quite like a weekender as is quite big


----------



## Damier Dork

binky said:


> Thanks, blazedog  This one seems to be bigger than Alessandra Ambrosio's for some reason. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me-- too much looking at Phantom pics...



Nene's is the large and Alessandra's is the small. There are two sizes in Phantom.


----------



## binky

Damier Dork said:


> Nene's is the large and Alessandra's is the small. There are two sizes in Phantom.



Thanks, *Damier Dork *


----------



## steph22

Another one of Rosie.


----------



## limeno

Winterbaby said:


>



Does anyone know if I can still get this clutch?


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 1734973




Eeeeeeeek!  She has the Phantom Cabas!
I LVE this bag!
(I just wish it didn't cost almost as much as a mini luggage costs!)


----------



## steph22

iluvmybags said:


> Eeeeeeeek!  She has the Phantom Cabas!
> I LVE this bag!
> (I just wish it didn't cost almost as much as a mini luggage costs!)



I know, as soon as I spotted it I was like wow. Shame its ruined by her awful airport outfit!


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> I know, as soon as I spotted it I was like wow. Shame its ruined by her awful airport outfit!



Agree although I love the jacket & shoes but not sure about the rest of it & of course the bag is TDF


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney
(May 28, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## mlemee

Steph! You beat me. I momentarily went off the mini luggage when I glimpsed this picture ^^^


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> (May 28, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 1736424
> View attachment 1736423



OMG I so regret not getting this bag........I think I may have to hunt this bag down although they are releasing this colour again soon


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## steph22

Alex Curran Gerrard (for a photo shoot)


----------



## mlemee

Steph! Beat me again with the pictures  ^^


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Dakota Fanning
> 
> View attachment 1741321


 Celine shoes? Sunnies? Or is it the dress?


----------



## steph22

iluvmybags said:


> Celine shoes? Sunnies? Or is it the dress?



Ooops have I got the bag mixed up with the LV Sofia?


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Ooops have I got the bag mixed up with the LV Sofia?



Yes its the LV Sofia - another bag on my never ending wish list


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Yes its the LV Sofia - another bag on my never ending wish list



Thanks for spotting it out for me! Got it mixed up with the asymmetrical.


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Ooops have I got the bag mixed up with the LV Sofia?


Yea -- it's pics like this of Dakota and Kirsten Dunst that made me fall in love with this bag.  Thankfully, the Celine Asymmetrical has been a worthy substitute (altho I still want a SC!!)


----------



## Bethc

Thats funny, I just asked the same question on the celebs thread.  It looks like an SC to me, but the color looks black?


----------



## iluvmybags

Bethc said:


> Thats funny, I just asked the same question on the celebs thread.  It looks like an SC to me, but the color looks black?


It's definitely the Cobalt SC -- she's been photographed with it several times (several of them are in the Street Style thread)


----------



## ikim23

her trench is TDF!! it's so beautiful!! she's always so chic.. 



bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Fergie
(June 4, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Schwarzenegger at her brother's graduation (June 2, 2012) credit: justjared


----------



## english jr.

I love this thread, thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Emma Roberts again with Nano


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian
(June 5, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian
(June 5, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## lovechanel920

Christine Teigen


----------



## kalugu

all my love.


----------



## gwentan

Jennifer Meyer with the classic electric blue box


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera Newton credit: The Coveteur

"Phoebes renovation of Celine has been flawless. I want ALL of it. And voila- my first Celine conquest. This bright yellow bag is a miniature of the more popular larger one, but its perfect for me because I can throw the strap over my shoulder and hold it by the handles for night. Ideal."


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## ilsecita

steph22 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 1754509



I was gonna say no words but... What's her obsession with showing her nips!?


----------



## rx4dsoul

ilsecita said:


> I was gonna say no words but... What's her obsession with showing her nips!?



Yeah...looks like you and the lady beside her got the same thing on your minds


----------



## ilsecita

rx4dsoul said:


> Yeah...looks like you and the lady beside her got the same thing on your minds



LOL!


----------



## steph22

ilsecita said:


> I was gonna say no words but... What's her obsession with showing her nips!?


 
I didn't even notice them, was only looking at the bag!


----------



## taskelover

steph22 said:
			
		

> Rihanna



She should hire a stylish &#128563;


----------



## juicy couture jen

Rihanna again with Nano.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Don't know why, Nano looks good on many celebrities but not with Rihanna.  It looks weird in porportion for some reasons, to me.


----------



## hotteapot

HandbagAngel said:


> Don't know why, Nano looks good on many celebrities but not with Rihanna.  It looks weird in porportion for some reasons, to me.



I think she is quite tall, so that could have something to do with it


----------



## rx4dsoul

hotteapot said:
			
		

> I think she is quite tall, so that could have something to do with it



Nicky Hilton is quite tall too and the Nano looks good on her.


----------



## eggpudding

The nano's too small for her frame and doesn't gel well with her rocker vibe. Last outfit is a improvement from the atrocities of late however.


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: zimbio


----------



## gwentan

Rihanna with black nano


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried 
(June 15, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Jojoboy

I still fond of Camel, Souris or Black mini Luggage.


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


 
The top is too small on her. I like Kanye's influence on her choices.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## sammix3

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



I like this dress but the slip is weird.


----------



## globalcool

From bagthatstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Here's a better view credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Television and radio personality Rocsi Diaz.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio



Kim is wearing my sunglasses!!!! I bet Kanye gave them to her.


----------



## mlemee

steph22 said:


> Television and radio personality Rocsi Diaz.
> 
> View attachment 1771815



Rosci looks amazing here


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## mlemee

Can't not spot that bad boy lurking in the midst. And I'm not talking about Ashley Cole! 

That's Mondrian in West Hollywood. I know that because I was in the same spot trying to place my whole body in the shade.


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham wearing Celine top credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## rx4dsoul

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



Oh yeah shes back... in black. And leather.


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## Alexis8

Coleen Rooney

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/07/article-2170115-13F6DA5F000005DC-959_634x837.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Alana Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## Harper Quinn

Miranda Kerr. Is it me or has that Celine box became rather slouchy?
Source: Daily Mail


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ That's not a celine box.


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## Harper Quinn

AmeeLVSBags said:


> ^^ That's not a celine box.


 
Gosh, it's not is it, I just took a closer look. Mods please remove if you like, thanks.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Harper Quinn said:


> Gosh, it's not is it, I just took a closer look. Mods please remove if you like, thanks.


 
The shape is very similar so I can see why it could be mistaken especially with a vintage one. She carrys a lot of Celine, too.  I love her style regardless if it's Celine or not.


----------



## steph22

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Gosh, it's not is it, I just took a closer look. Mods please remove if you like, thanks.



Hi, it's Miu Miu.


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(July 17, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Isabella Brewster credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Terri Seymour credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(July 19, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## Halothane

Hong Kong famous actress: 
GiGi Lai
in her 5 month pregnancy in a Mini Luggage today in newspaper after leaving her office


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Terri Seymour credit: dailymail


----------



## Louboufan

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 1772944


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Wood


----------



## Louboufan

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> (June 5, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 1747175



She was so cute pregnant.


----------



## Louboufan

ilsecita said:


> I was gonna say no words but... What's her obsession with showing her nips!?


Only God knows!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## celineluggage

THe Row sisters


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian with Celine ID necklace


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## its so you

source: Trend Diaries
Rashida Jones leaving Good Morning America on 1 Aug 2012


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 
_Celine leather sweat pants, Helmut Lang t shirt, Kanye West for Guiseppe Zannoti heels_


----------



## sammix3

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian
> _Celine leather sweat pants, Helmut Lang t shirt, Kanye West for Guiseppe Zannoti heels_



Um... Wtf lol


----------



## whimsicaldiva

As much as I love Céline bags, I find the clothes to be totally unwearable for the most part.


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham wearing Céline top credit: justjared


----------



## bsufku

royal blue trapeze!


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## Mi_Lan

steph22 said:


> Television and radio personality Rocsi Diaz.
> 
> View attachment 1771815



Oh, is it fluo pink? It does look lighter on pic...


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## nycaesthete

Gwyneth Paltrow, Celine sandals


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Doutzen Kroes with a Trio?


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## waterdew

Harper Quinn said:


> Miranda Kerr. Is it me or has that Celine box became rather slouchy?
> Source: Daily Mail


 i think it is a Chole not a celine


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bobobob said:


> Fergie credit: zimbio


 
It's the current issue Elle magazine (I think it was Elle), that supposedly every outfit Fergie wears, regardless of where she is going is picked by her stylist. I think she needs a new stylist.


----------



## gwentan

Alessandra ambrosio

Pictures from just Jared.


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

I could be wrong but think this is Liberty Ross with a trapeze?


----------



## gwentan

steph22 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but think this is Liberty Ross with a trapeze?



yes, it is liberty Ross with The red trapeze.


----------



## bobobob

Isabella Brewster credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Liberty Ross


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## jacknoy

Sophia Vergara in Nano Royal Blue


----------



## jacknoy




----------



## jacknoy

&#10084;


----------



## Nxi92t

bobobob said:


> Dakota Fanning credit: justjared



just wondering anyone know what color is dakota fanning's celine mini??
is this dune? anyone know the official colour name of her bag?
also is "dune" the official color name...im looking into getting one.. thanks!


----------



## cotonblanc

Nxi92t said:


> just wondering anyone know what color is dakota fanning's celine mini??
> is this dune? anyone know the official colour name of her bag?
> also is "dune" the official color name...im looking into getting one.. thanks!



It is pebbled leather in Lune. Spring 2012 colour.


----------



## iixbrianxii

steph22 said:


> I could be wrong but think this is Liberty Ross with a trapeze?
> 
> View attachment 1847886




everything about this picture


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger 
(August 31, 2012 - Source: Rcf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Nxi92t

cotonblanc said:


> It is pebbled leather in Lune. Spring 2012 colour.



Thank u for your reply..
So is Lune more white than Dune? Are they different?
Is Dune the one in this photo?
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...r-latest-celine-purchase-image-1018424831.jpg

Sorry for the questions.. I want to be sure so I give the right instructions for my friend to get in France..

Thanks!


----------



## r15324

Harper Quinn said:


> Miranda Kerr. Is it me or has that Celine box became rather slouchy?
> Source: Daily Mail





waterdew said:


> i think it is a Chole not a celine



It's Miu Miu...


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr (shoes)


----------



## its so you

Source: Trenddiaries.com

Top: Céline Peplum Structured Top
Shoes: Céline 'Mulese' Sandals


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams with Horizontal Cabas


----------



## steph22

Lucy Liu


----------



## steph22

Leanne Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: zimbio


----------



## purplepinky

What size is Kris Jenner's red luggage? TIA!


----------



## Yoda143

Looks like a mini to me


----------



## gwentan

Adele with a trapeze


----------



## bsufku

gwentan said:


> Adele with a trapeze



Is this the jungle tri color? Looks so vibrant outdoors!


----------



## myism

gwentan said:


> Adele with a trapeze



love that trapeze!


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian
(September 6, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning credit: zimbio


----------



## Sweetyqbk

bobobob said:
			
		

> Michelle Williams credit: dailymail



I don't mean to be birtchy lol but does this noottt look better ??? Lol


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

steph22 said:


> Cameron Diaz
> 
> View attachment 1864788


 
Love that color against denim jacket!


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## gchandler5

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Love that color against denim jacket!


 
Does anyone know the name of the color of Cameron's Phantom?  Thank you.


----------



## stylin76

who makes the necklace?


----------



## unoma

bobobob said:


> Jessica Simpson credit: zimbio



That bag is massive


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress/singer Li Bingbing in Pre-Fall 2012


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ All the years of tanning is showing horribly on her skin.


----------



## bobobob

Katie Lee Joel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachael Taylor credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard
(September 14, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Ayo13

amacasa said:


> love reese with her classic box!!!
> 
> don't want to start thinking about the box... ive been saying no to my Barney's SA for the past two months...
> must resist... must resist...


The box is such a statement! I have two myself and I love them.


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne wearing Resort 2012 jacket.
Miranda Kerr wearing Resort 2012 pants.


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## sara09

bobobob said:


> Kelly Osbourne wearing Resort 2012 jacket.
> Miranda Kerr wearing Resort 2012 pants.



Wow, I love Miranda Kerr's look.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## imlvholic

Kourtney looks great & love her new Dune Luggage. Such a nice neutral, the best alternative to black, i got it in Micro & so versatile.


----------



## steph22

Ana Vidic


----------



## Alexis8

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> (September 14, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 1872531


 
What size is this Celine please? Micro or Mini?? TIA x


----------



## bsufku

Alexis8 said:


> What size is this Celine please? Micro or Mini?? TIA x



This is a mini


----------



## Alexis8

bsufku said:


> This is a mini


 
Brilliant, thank you! I'm the same height as Alex so thought she'd be a good size guide


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Helen Flanagan
> 
> View attachment 1886929



Eeks, is it just me or does this bag look a bit sketchy? Something is off.


----------



## designerdiva40

Who agrees that there are so many Celebs that seem to be carrying Celine bags now.

Where I live in the UK most people know what they are now where as when I got my first Mini the beginning of the year most people didn't know what it was.....not sure if its a good thing or bad


----------



## t_lo

cotonblanc said:


> Eeks, is it just me or does this bag look a bit sketchy? Something is off.


 
i am by no means an expert but i was thinking the same thing!!  looks off :weird:


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

^ better view


----------



## ikim23

Emilia Clarke (Daenerys Targaryen from Game of Thrones) with a classic box.. and Seth MacFarlane


----------



## steph22

Danielle Linaker


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## bobobob

Embeth Davidtz credit: zimbio


----------



## ikim23

Katy Perry with a Trio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian 
(September 28, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## its so you

Amanda Seyfried at Salon Three in West Hollywood, California - September 4, 2012  [SOURCE: http://www.thetrenddiaries.com]


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner credit: zimbio


----------



## icedbliss21

How can Jennifer Garner put the mini on her shoulders  I have the mini in try colors- beige, olive green and black. Bought it in Paris at Lafayette  In Love!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My mini fits over the shoulder if I am wearing just a tshirt, but if I wear a jacket or coat, the mini would not fit.


----------



## bobobob

January Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz credit: justjared


----------



## ikim23

beautiful!! ... cameron looks nice too. rockin the canadian tuxedo.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another picture of Cameron with her gorgeous palmelato phantom


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian
(October 11, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## ikim23

ooh. i think that trapeze is too old for dakota fanning.. or.. something is off in that photo.. haha.


----------



## prestwick

Can anyone ID Cameron Diaz's ankle boots in post # 1671. Are they metallic leather?  TIA. By the way that palmetto Phantom she carries is tdf!


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## bobobob

Khloe and Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

Is Kim K's bag Suede?

What is the name of that color?


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## rilakkuma1

good look and nice bag


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## shoegal

prestwick said:


> Can anyone ID Cameron Diaz's ankle boots in post # 1671. Are they metallic leather? TIA. By the way that palmetto Phantom she carries is tdf!


 

Rag and Bone Newbury boots


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## Megs

Cameron looks stunning - love that bag/color on her!


----------



## queenvictoria2

steph22 said:


> Petra Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 1895501





what color/season is this?


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian (credtit - zimbio.com)


----------



## marvelyngarasi

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 1906923



What color is this?


----------



## Aluxe

Taraji P. Henson, actress


----------



## ilsecita

marvelyngarasi said:


> What color is this?



Dune


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

steph22 said:


> Cameron Diaz
> 
> View attachment 1914696



Is this a Mini or a Micro?


----------



## ilsecita

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Is this a Mini or a Micro?



A phantom


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

ilsecita said:


> A phantom



Thanks for your response.  It looks smaller in size to me than the Mini.  Does the Phantom come in small and large?


----------



## marvelyngarasi

ilsecita said:


> Dune



What is the price now for a mini luggage tote?


----------



## KariW

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Thanks for your response.  It looks smaller in size to me than the Mini.  Does the Phantom come in small and large?



I think it depends on who carries it - the taller you are the smaller the 'small' phantom looks!


----------



## ilsecita

marvelyngarasi said:


> What is the price now for a mini luggage tote?



$2400 in the US but there are rumors of a price increase soon


----------



## ilsecita

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Thanks for your response.  It looks smaller in size to me than the Mini.  Does the Phantom come in small and large?



It does come in small and large size but I don't think either is smaller than the mini (even more so because of the phantom wings)


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

ilsecita said:


> It does come in small and large size but I don't think either is smaller than the mini (even more so because of the phantom wings)



Thanks for your response.


----------



## ilsecita

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response.



Np  glad to help!


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour wearing Resort 2013 coat and FW 2011 coat


----------



## bobobob

Kris and Kylie Jenner, and Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitley


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## KariW

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whitley
> 
> View attachment 1917965



Rosie loves her green suede Celines! They look good on her too!


----------



## cologne

Oprah


----------



## ikim23

omg. WHAT is O wearing on her feet.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

ikim23 said:


> omg. WHAT is O wearing on her feet.



These are slippers she wore on this morning on GMA (Good Morning America).  All the GMA hosts were wearing them in honor of Robin Roberts who is out on medical leave after her bone marrow transplant she had for her cancer of the bone marrow:  myelodysplastic syndrome (MDS).  

Robin wears these slippers.


----------



## ikim23

Ahhhh I see! I just thought she forgot to change into proper shoes before leaving the hotel.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

ikim23 said:


> Ahhhh I see! I just thought she forgot to change into proper shoes before leaving the hotel.



It was so funny to see them all in these slippers.


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## iluvmybags

Nicky Hilton runs errands in West Hollywood, California


----------



## ikim23

AJ Michalka with a mini and Patrick Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian
(Source: Ohpix/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian credit: zimbio


----------



## Lovecelinebag

How come I don't see any phantoms?!


----------



## Lovecelinebag

Trapeze is Nice too!


----------



## cotonblanc

Lovecelinebag said:


> How come I don't see any phantoms?!



The post just before yours is a Luggage Phantom.


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio



Is that a mini or micro?


----------



## jennyliu87

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Is that a mini or micro?



Looks like a micro. She is tiny, 5 ft 1'', so the micro doesn't look too small on her


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

jennyliu87 said:


> Looks like a micro. She is tiny, 5 ft 1'', so the micro doesn't look too small on her



Thanks...that is the size I am leaning towards.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## brownblue

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


The nano on Lindsay looks strangely long.


----------



## eggpudding

^ITA...it looks kinda gross and fake...


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian (dress)


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett-Smith (diamond clutch)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning with buckle clogs


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke
(November 7, 2012 - Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## KariW

steph22 said:


> Brandy
> 
> View attachment 1935929



She rocks the croc phantom - she is so cute! I'm glad she is back.


----------



## KariW

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio



Hmm I like that bi-color suede micro!


----------



## jydeals1

steph22 said:


> Jada Pinkett-Smith (diamond clutch)
> 
> View attachment 1935939




Love that dress !


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alex Curran


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kristin Bell


----------



## mings84

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 1939464



Anyone knows what brand of sandals is she wearing? Love it!


----------



## porpentine

steph22 said:
			
		

> Kristin Bell



I like the suede leather combo - anyone know what size and season this is? Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> I like the suede leather combo - anyone know what size and season this is? Thanks so much for sharing!



It is the tonal black from the first seasons (either Spring or Summer 2010) and it looks to be a Mini. I don't know how tall she is and the base is not as wide as the discontinued Small.


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian 



> Today's look #SallyLapointeDress #CasedeiHeels #CelineCuff #Peplum


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Erin


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## cotonblanc

Kelly Osbourne in a floral printed perfecto jacket from Spring 2012.


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rachel Taylor with Diamond Clutch.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne wearing Resort 2013


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Kelly Osbourne in a floral printed perfecto jacket from Spring 2012.



ugh every time I see the spring floral pattern I kick myself for not tracking down the jacket or the bag. Any chance to get either now? Has anyone seen them in stores recently?  so much regret...


----------



## dbaby

ilsecita said:
			
		

> ugh every time I see the spring floral pattern I kick myself for not tracking down the jacket or the bag. Any chance to get either now? Has anyone seen them in stores recently?  so much regret...



The blazer was on yoox last week. Keep checking!


----------



## cotonblanc

ilsecita said:


> ugh every time I see the spring floral pattern I kick myself for not tracking down the jacket or the bag. Any chance to get either now? Has anyone seen them in stores recently?  so much regret...



Yoox has a few of the floral print items just not the floral leather perfecto jacket that Kelly has on.

Hope there is something you like!


----------



## ilsecita

dbaby said:


> The blazer was on yoox last week. Keep checking!





cotonblanc said:


> Yoox has a few of the floral print items just not the floral leather perfecto jacket that Kelly has on.
> 
> Hope there is something you like!



Thank you guys! I will keep an eye to see if the moto jacket or the bag pop up! I've never order from yoox!


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## iluvmybags

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio









Does anyone know if this is the Lela Rose top from the Neiman Marcus/Target collection?

NM:  Now that I look at them together, they're not really the same -- similar, but not the same!


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/celine/1964458d1354235184-celebrity-in-celine-kourtney-kardashian-wearing-black-white-lace-d6aoqhsraigx.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the Lela Rose top from the Neiman Marcus/Target collection?
> 
> NM:  Now that I look at them together, they're not really the same -- similar, but not the same!



I don't think so, the pattern looks completely different.


----------



## bobobob

Eve credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr wearing D'Orsay Pointed Court Pumps.


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cologne

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara 
(Source: Rcf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Ana Beatriz Barros credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: zimbio


----------



## BDgirl

Victoria Secret's model... Lily Aldridge with her black croc phantom


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alana Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## jancarla

bobobob said:


> Celine Dion credit: zimbio



Very nice!


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Cole credits: zimbio and shoerazzi


----------



## jancarla

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 1977344


Looks like Kim is shopping for Miu Miu stuff...  mmm wonder what that is..  whatever it is ..that's good stuff!


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> NeNe Leakes



Can someone say what the size of this is.  Thank you.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## redvelvetloubie

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Can someone say what the size of this is.  Thank you.



It appears to be the small black stamped croc phantom.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

redvelvetloubie said:


> It appears to be the small black stamped croc phantom.



Thanks.  Love to see side by side what the large phantom looks like.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Love to see side by side what the large phantom looks like.



I'm petite 5'2-5'3. And the small phantom looks ginormous to me. I read that even for tall girls, the small is already big. You can stash almost everything in the small one because of the wider width.


----------



## mundodabolsa

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Can someone say what the size of this is.  Thank you.





redvelvetloubie said:


> It appears to be the small black stamped croc phantom.





SecondTwinBorn said:


> Thanks.  Love to see side by side what the large phantom looks like.



I personally really think nene's is a large.  she is a large woman herself and it doesn't look small on her at all. khloe kardashian, who is also quite tall, also carries a large and you can see similar proportions. 

lily ghalici carried the small croc phantom in the last shahs of sunset episode and she's beyond tiny and the bag did not look overpowering or large on her.  I don't see how it can be the same bag nene is carrying at all.


----------



## cotonblanc

mundodabolsa said:


> I personally really think nene's is a large.  she is a large woman herself and it doesn't look small on her at all. khloe kardashian, who is also quite tall, also carries a large and you can see similar proportions.
> 
> lily ghalici carried the small croc phantom in the last shahs of sunset episode and she's beyond tiny and the bag did not look overpowering or large on her.  I don't see how it can be the same bag nene is carrying at all.



Second this. I personally think NeNe is carrying a Large. It looks right on her stature, and also for Khloe's.


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

mundodabolsa said:


> I personally really think nene's is a large.  she is a large woman herself and it doesn't look small on her at all. khloe kardashian, who is also quite tall, also carries a large and you can see similar proportions.
> 
> lily ghalici carried the small croc phantom in the last shahs of sunset episode and she's beyond tiny and the bag did not look overpowering or large on her.  I don't see how it can be the same bag nene is carrying at all.



Thanks for the perspective here.  Will check out Shahs of Sunset.


----------



## mundodabolsa

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Thanks for the perspective here.  Will check out Shahs of Sunset.



fyi there are new pics of nene with the bag in the real housewives of atlanta thread and I think they leave no doubt that it's a large, as the pictures are taken from farther away.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

mundodabolsa said:


> fyi there are new pics of nene with the bag in the real housewives of atlanta thread and I think they leave no doubt that it's a large, as the pictures are taken from farther away.



Great!  Thank you.


----------



## BDgirl

mundodabolsa said:


> I personally really think nene's is a large.  she is a large woman herself and it doesn't look small on her at all. khloe kardashian, who is also quite tall, also carries a large and you can see similar proportions.
> 
> lily ghalici carried the small croc phantom in the last shahs of sunset episode and she's beyond tiny and the bag did not look overpowering or large on her.  I don't see how it can be the same bag nene is carrying at all.



Agree. She is carrying Large


----------



## bobobob

Nicola Peltz credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes credit: purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

bobobob said:


> Kendall Jenner



Kendall is one lucky girl!


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## iluvmybags

Kylie Jenner and Bella Thorne were spotted out with another friend for a pre Christmas lunch at the Urth Caffe in Beverly Hills, California, on Friday







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nic-Beverly-Hills-hot-spot.html#ixzz2FpDawdiY
 Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Tamar Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## BagBragger

Watching the LA Clippers game right now and most of the Kardashians are there...spotted one red luggage, and I think I spotted another Celine in black.


----------



## bobobob

Italian Paraguayan model Claudia Galanti  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## malgo

bobobob said:


> Italian Paraguayan model Claudia Galanti  credit: zimbio



Never saw in white, I love it!


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
( Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## iluvmybags

Nicky Hilton


----------



## iluvmybags

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr (D'Orsay shoes)


----------



## waterfalls

bobobob said:


> Lisa Hochstein



love this picture! =)  - bag, hair, shoes, dogs and friend in matching colours!


----------



## soleilbrun

ilsecita said:


> ugh every time I see the spring floral pattern I kick myself for not tracking down the jacket or the bag. Any chance to get either now? Has anyone seen them in stores recently?  so much regret...



I hope this is what you have in mind:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/jacket-spring-summer-2011-collection-celine.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/ss12-leather-flower-print-vest-celine,1.shtml

The seller of the leather veste is willing to lower the price to 1500 euros.

Good luck!


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian in SS12 blazer credits: justjared, vogue.com


----------



## ikim23

Irina Shayk with a beauty!!! ...and also a trapeze on her arm lol.


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Vogue McFadden


----------



## cotonblanc

^Mirror Luggage?! That's so rare! Never seen one before.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## cocosapphire

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Vogue McFadden



My SA has checked with regional office and has come back with the finding that Céline never produced a Luggage like this. Just a heads up before everyone starts asking their SA if they can be put on a wait list for a Metallic luggage.


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> My SA has checked with regional office and has come back with the finding that Céline never produced a Luggage like this. Just a heads up before everyone starts asking their SA if they can be put on a wait list for a Metallic luggage.



Interesting...her husband has plenty of money not to buy a fake!


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Interesting...her husband has plenty of money not to buy a fake!



Precisely why I gave her the benefit of a doubt! Well, who knows if she has powerful connections that can let her choose whatever colour/leather for a Luggage! It might be highly custom order (since we cannot see the details) but definitely not a mass-produced/seasonal bag by Céline.


----------



## BDgirl

cotonblanc said:


> My SA has checked with regional office and has come back with the finding that Céline never produced a Luggage like this. Just a heads up before everyone starts asking their SA if they can be put on a wait list for a Metallic luggage.



Wow!!  It isnt a celine then?


----------



## cotonblanc

BDgirl said:


> Wow!!  It isnt a celine then?



I can't comment till we see more detailed photos. And I don't remember Céline having customisation orders for the Luggage range. 

But based on a Metallic Luggage specification, Céline does not produce one at the moment according to my SA and the regional offices.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Could it be a DIY project sprayed Luggage in silver? To match the rolling luggage?


----------



## cotonblanc

Elliespurse said:


> ^Could it be a DIY project sprayed Luggage in silver? To match the rolling luggage?



Haha! I actually thought that she wanted to match her Luggage to her luggage! LOL, you're funny. But who knows, since she is quite wealthy, what is a couple of spray cans to her?


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Balantyne

Sylvie van der Vaart with her Trapeze


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## nashpoo

What color is Ashley Tisdale's? Is that lune? I love all her bags haha


----------



## porpentine

cotonblanc said:


> Precisely why I gave her the benefit of a doubt! Well, who knows if she has powerful connections that can let her choose whatever colour/leather for a Luggage! It might be highly custom order (since we cannot see the details) but definitely not a mass-produced/seasonal bag by Céline.



Not saying anything about authenticity but the lines on the mirror luggage look ... different somehow ... might just be the angle of the photograph.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff credit: zimbio



What is this fabulous color?


----------



## cotonblanc

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> What is this fabulous color?



It could be the new Almond for Spring 2013.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

cotonblanc said:


> It could be the new Almond for Spring 2013.



Very cool color.  Thanks.  I will check it out further.


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Former Xscape member Tameka "Tiny" Harris


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Rochelle Humes
> 
> View attachment 2020493



Now that is a glowing pregnant mama


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Scout Willis


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## mlemee

steph22 said:


> Alexandra Burke
> 
> View attachment 2022878



Was going to post this pic - I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## unoma

Sofia Vergara with orange trapeze


----------



## unoma

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenne


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kendall Jenne



This is Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## l2me

The Celine Luggage Tote is simply beautiful


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## icecreamom

steph22 said:


> Nicole Kidman
> 
> View attachment 2015698



WOW...


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## Star1231

steph22 said:


> Irina Shayk
> 
> View attachment 1983766
> 
> 
> View attachment 1983767



Is this the large or the smaller size?  TIA!


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Getting plenty of use! Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## purplepinky

WHat is the name of the colour of the luggage Hilary Duff is carrying?


----------



## hrhkaren

quite possibly almond....cotonblanc posted in earlier posts in this thread. 



purplepinky said:


> WHat is the name of the colour of the luggage Hilary Duff is carrying?


----------



## Yoda143

hrhkaren said:


> quite possibly almond....cotonblanc posted in earlier posts in this thread.


Almond has gold hardware, correct? I can't figure out what color hardware this is!


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## 27leborse

purplepinky said:


> WHat is the name of the colour of the luggage Hilary Duff is carrying?



I have an almond tricolor micro, and I would say that Hilary's bag is almond with gold hardware.


----------



## hrhkaren

i think it is gold on hers.....if you look closely at one of the zippers, i think i see gold! 



Yoda143 said:


> Almond has gold hardware, correct? I can't figure out what color hardware this is!


----------



## bobobob

Beyoncé


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## steph22

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Dany_37

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



I am in LOVE with Rosie's bag.  I'm not really a leopard print girl but this is stunning!!!


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada  credit: talkshoes


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (point toe shoes)


----------



## steph22

Tamara and Petra Ecclestone (Twitter)


----------



## sammytheMUA

steph22 said:


> Rachel Hunter
> 
> View attachment 2035273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035274



her bag looks so beat up


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley  credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley  credit: celebrity-gossip




i like her scarf


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell  credit: zimbio


----------



## iluvmybags

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley keeps it fierce while arriving at JFK Airport for a departing flight on Friday (January 25) in New York City


----------



## t00thfairy

purplepinky said:


> WHat is the name of the colour of the luggage Hilary Duff is carrying?



That's the almond! I just got mine today at Barneys


----------



## steph22

Slavica Ecclestone


----------



## BDgirl

iluvmybags said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley keeps it fierce while arriving at JFK Airport for a departing flight on Friday (January 25) in New York City



Wow, is that boa print scarf she is wearing?
This mini leopard print is really striking!


----------



## iluvmybags

Kristen Bell with a Bright Yellow Trio


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna wearing ID necklace credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Monique Lhuillier  credit: thecoveteur


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell  credit: zimbio


----------



## iluvmybags

Irina Shayk on Monday 











Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-unveiling-fiery-red-hair.html#ixzz2JL3Qhn7D
 Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## JWiseman

bobobob said:


> Kristen Bell  credit: zimbio



I know Kristen is a tiny girl, but what size is this Luggage? It looks larger than a mini, but def. not medium


----------



## cotonblanc

JWiseman said:


> I know Kristen is a tiny girl, but what size is this Luggage? It looks larger than a mini, but def. not medium



That's the Small.


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Palmer credit: zimbio


----------



## ikim23

bobobob said:


> Teresa Palmer credit: zimbio


isn't that Amy Smart? looks too old to be teresa palmer..


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Teresa Palmer credit: zimbio



Amy Smarts ... not Teresa Palmer


----------



## bobobob

ikim23 said:


> isn't that Amy Smart? looks too old to be teresa palmer..



Thank you for correcting me


----------



## BDgirl

bobobob said:


> Teresa Palmer credit: zimbio



Is this the micro? Yes she is Amy Smart


----------



## bobobob

Amy Smart  credit: zimbio


----------



## keithc005

I am in lust with this bag...................


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## BDgirl

bobobob said:


> Amy Smart  credit: zimbio



Can anyone tell me if this is the micro or mini? TIA!


----------



## jennyliu87

BDgirl said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if this is the micro or mini? TIA!



It's a mini


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Angie Harmon*~*












Credit: Tlfan


----------



## MAGJES

iluvmybags said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley keeps it fierce while arriving at JFK Airport for a departing flight on Friday (January 25) in New York City



L.O.V.E this!  Where can you find it?


----------



## gchandler5

MAGJES said:


> L.O.V.E this!  Where can you find it?



Magjes, I saw this at Nordstrom Fashion Valley San Diego CA @two weeks ago...


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon  credit: zimbio


----------



## MAGJES

gchandler5 said:


> Magjes, I saw this at Nordstrom Fashion Valley San Diego CA @two weeks ago...




Thanks for the reply *gchandler! * 
Did you notice the price?


----------



## gchandler5

MAGJES said:


> Thanks for the reply *gchandler! *
> Did you notice the price?



I didn't, but I think it is pricey @$4100...  

also, do a search on the forum (i think the shopping intel page)- i think Saks 5th Avenue carried the bag as well...


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon credit: zimbio


----------



## CocoCaramel

MAGJES said:


> L.O.V.E this!  Where can you find it?


I just saw one last week at Barneys Beverly Hllls


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Melanie C


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Eva Mendes credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham  credit: zimbio


----------



## iluvmybags

Amy Smart


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Smart credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Eve credit: zimbio


----------



## gchandler5

bobobob said:


> Kate Walsh credit: justjared



is this the white mini luggage?  love it!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

bobobob said:


> Nicky Hilton credit: purseblog



Hi I'm new to Celine. What's the name of this bag?


----------



## bobobob

Petra Nemcova  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi I'm new to Celine. What's the name of this bag?



It's called Trapeze


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Olympian Tara Lipinski  credit: zimbio


----------



## cotonblanc

Kim K in Spring 2013 Suiting


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Ha Ji-Won credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clarke  credit: vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Steve Aoki wearing Celine sunglasses at the Grammys 
Credit style.mtv.com


----------



## bobobob

Eva Mendes credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Celine in March 2013 Elle Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon  credit: zimbio


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> Reese Witherspoon  credit: zimbio



Can anyone give the name of the handbag Reese is wearing in this photo?


----------



## cotonblanc

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Can anyone give the name of the handbag Reese is wearing in this photo?



The Row Day Luxe.


----------



## ic_locon

Bar Refaeli Rocks Her Celine Bag Out In Milan, 2013.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

cotonblanc said:


> The Row Day Luxe.



Thank you!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian


Can anyone tell me the color and size of this bag that Kourtney Kardashian is wearing?


----------



## drtoothfairy36

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



Does anyone know the color and size of this bag Kourtney is wearing?  I love it!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

bobobob said:


> Kourtney Kardashian





steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 1920566



Does anyone know the color and size of this bag Kourtney is wearing?


----------



## drtoothfairy36

marvelyngarasi said:


> What color is this?



I know!  Have you found the answer to the color and size of Kourtney's bag?  I love it!


----------



## designerdiva40

drtoothfairy36 said:


> I know!  Have you found the answer to the color and size of Kourtney's bag?  I love it!



I believe its a mini in Dune


----------



## bobobob

Petra Nemcova credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nina Agdal  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## drtoothfairy36

designerdiva40 said:


> I believe its a mini in Dune


Thanks so much!


----------



## dfry

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## redish

bobobob said:


> Kate Upton  credit: zimbio



Does anyone know the size and color of the box bag Kate Upton is wearing? TIA


----------



## steph22

Kirstie Alley


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

redish said:


> Does anyone know the size and color of the box bag Kate Upton is wearing? TIA



The size I am sure is a medium, color, my guess is almond but I could be wrong.


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Shields credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## cotonblanc

AmeeLVSBags said:


> The size I am sure is a medium, color, my guess is almond but I could be wrong.





redish said:


> Does anyone know the size and color of the box bag Kate Upton is wearing? TIA



Might be Blush? Hard to tell as the lighting is a bit dark. Photo courtesy of http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-189.html


----------



## steph22

Karoline Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (jacket)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## redish

cotonblanc said:


> Might be Blush? Hard to tell as the lighting is a bit dark. Photo courtesy of http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-189.html



yes I think its the same color. Thank u 
is blush a classic color? do you think I can still find it?


----------



## gchandler5

redish said:


> yes I think its the same color. Thank u
> is blush a classic color? do you think I can still find it?



It is blush.  I was in Barneys Beverly Hills yesterday and they have one.


----------



## redish

gchandler5 said:


> It is blush.  I was in Barneys Beverly Hills yesterday and they have one.



Thanks for the info I will contact them


----------



## nashpoo

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## cotonblanc

redish said:


> yes I think its the same color. Thank u
> is blush a classic color? do you think I can still find it?



I don't know what are the colours/skins currently offered to order for the Box but if you call Céline stores then someone might be able to advise you and you can update the tPF members here.

Good luck!


----------



## dalgyal

cotonblanc said:


> Might be Blush? Hard to tell as the lighting is a bit dark. Photo courtesy of http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-189.html



It's Blush color and Small Box size from last summer...I don't think it comes out anymore!


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Karolina Kurkova
> 
> View attachment 2066093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066094



God those legssssssssss


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Decker  credit: justjared


----------



## BDgirl

steph22 said:


> Karoline Kurkova
> 
> View attachment 2064829



Is this the real croc phantom? Must have cost A LOT! Is it just me or does it look like a fake?


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Ali Landry  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Debrah Farentino  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera Newton (right)


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Celine Audry sunglasses
Credit theblondsalad


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## iluvmybags

dfry said:


> Chiara Ferragni wearing Celine Audry sunglasses
> Credit theblondsalad



 Celebrity?
I thought she was a blogger


----------



## steph22

Amy Smart


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

iluvmybags said:


> Celebrity?
> I thought she was a blogger


Chiara has been featured in various news and magazine articles.  NYmag.com says, ..."internationally known haircare line Redken has paired up with the internationally known style blogger Chiara Ferragni, of the Blonde Salad, for fashion month."
http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/02/introducing-the-blonde-salad-hair-tour-of-2013.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dfry said:


> Chiara has been featured in various news and magazine articles.  NYmag.com says, ..."internationally known haircare line Redken has paired up with the internationally known style blogger Chiara Ferragni, of the Blonde Salad, for fashion month."
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/02/introducing-the-blonde-salad-hair-tour-of-2013.html



yes but she is not a CELEBRITY ! come on ...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

iluvmybags said:


> Celebrity?
> I thought she was a blogger


:true: ITA  with you


----------



## bobobob

Jillian Dempsey credit: zimbio


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> :true: ITA  with you



ITA. The streetstyle thread would be more appropriate for bloggers to be featured in.


----------



## dfry

AmeeLVSBags said:


> ITA. The streetstyle thread would be more appropriate for bloggers to be featured in.


Good suggestion!


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## unoma

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Liberty Ross


----------



## Itsbagofmine

can someone tell me what is the weight of mini luggage tote thanks in advance...


----------



## selee

Vanessa Traina

I am falling in love with edge...


----------



## cotonblanc

selee said:


> Vanessa Traina
> 
> I am falling in love with edge...



I'm a big fan of Vanessa Traina in Céline so thanks for posting this! She looks great. Not the usual glamourous type and I appreciate her slightly mannish looks.


----------



## iluvmybags

Victoria's Secret model Lily Aldridge runs errands in the West Village.










Source: zimbio.com


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims
(Source: Rcf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh (just seen at the back)
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## iluvmybags

What color is Kourtney's Trio?


----------



## cotonblanc

iluvmybags said:


> What color is Kourtney's Trio?
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kardashians+Shop+West+kd3MIirbheYl.jpg
> www3.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Kourtney+Kardashian+Kardashians+Shop+West+YXZ3QSh0oeOl.jpg



Looks to be Glacier.


----------



## iluvmybags

^ thanks!  Love that color!


----------



## iluvmybags

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Liberty Ross (zimbio.com)


----------



## miah100

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)



What color is this? It's gorgeous.


----------



## cotonblanc

miah100 said:


> What color is this? It's gorgeous.



Almond from Spring 2013.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Rapper Ludacris girlfriend Eucoxiee  at the NBA Allstar weekend  with Celine Bag and shoes..   So H O T


----------



## unoma

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Bell (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## dfry

Jay-Z wearing Celine ID Chain Bracelet 
Credit upscalehype.jpg


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## BagBragger

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Jenner credit: zimbio



Is that Wil and Jada's son?  He looks so familiar and I thought so in the previous picture.  I know Kanye and Kim hung out recently with Wil in another country, but I didn't know that the families were that involved.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Celine shoes 
Credit outfitidentifiers and justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Celine pants 
Creditd justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Celine 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

steph22 said:


> Kris Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2098003



Wow!  An Edge with a long strap!


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

_Posted via Mobile Device_[/
Kate Walsh (Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yoda143

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Wow!  An Edge with a long strap!



I believe that's a zipper on her jacket .. Wish they would make an Edge with a long strap though, so much more convenient!


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Yoda143 said:


> I believe that's a zipper on her jacket .. Wish they would make an Edge with a long strap though, so much more convenient!



Goodness..never realized!


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Brandy


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner wearing Celine bracelets


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## lovechanel920

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## luxury1980

Chinese Actress Huo Siyan


----------



## steph22

Amy Smart


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Kyle Richards 
Credit zimbio


----------



## Aluxe

Brandy Norwood


----------



## vlagoyda

hoping to buy a Celine mini luggage !!! Hopefully from Paris since I heard their cheaper there..? Has anyone heard of this ??


----------



## dfry

Naya Rivera with Celine Trapeze Tricolor
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## ic_locon

Jessie J. Photo courtesy of look.co.uk.


----------



## ic_locon

Bethenny Frankel. Photo courtesy of people.com.


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Gabriela Tarkanyi (Credit - F1Ladies)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## dfry

Jess Dempsey with Celine bag at the L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival 
Credit zimbio


----------



## luxury1980

dfry said:


> Jess Dempsey with Celine bag at the L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival
> Credit zimbio


Beautiful !!!! Beautiful !!!!


----------



## luxury1980

dfry said:


> Naya Rivera with Celine Trapeze Tricolor
> Credit zimbio


I love this one!


----------



## luxury1980

Street Style - Kenneth Goh (Fashion Director at Harpers Bazaar - Singapore & Malaysia) in CELINE (Spotted in Fashion Week)


----------



## dfry

luxury1980 said:


> Street Style - Kenneth Goh (Fashion Director at Harpers Bazaar - Singapore & Malaysia) in CELINE (Spotted in Fashion Week)


 
Great to see guys with Celine!


----------



## dfry

Tamara Ecclestone going out to lunch
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## luxury1980

dfry said:


> Great to see guys with Celine!


 
Yeah!


----------



## cotonblanc

Portia de Rossi in a Spring 2011 jumper dailymail


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Meryl Streep 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Meryl Streep
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2111488



And she is carrying two Luggage bags? Woah! Strong arms!


----------



## imlvholic

steph22 said:


> Meryl Streep
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2111488





cotonblanc said:


> And she is carrying two Luggage bags? Woah! Strong arms!


That's what I thought too!!! I can't even handle 1 MINI.


----------



## dfry

Kate Walsh 
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## webaj

Saw the mini luggage that Hilary Duff is carrying today at NM in BH. It is a beautiful summer combo.


----------



## aa12

webaj said:


> Saw the mini luggage that Hilary Duff is carrying today at NM in BH. It is a beautiful summer combo.



Is it yellow with white and black? How much was it?


----------



## shoeshopaholic

aa12 said:


> Is it yellow with white and black? How much was it?



I believe they are US$2950.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

*Kaley Cuoco*


----------



## dailyfresh

Celine Minaudiere Clutch


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner in Celine sunglasses 
Credit outfitid


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## unoma

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Malaysia Pargo


----------



## iluvmybags

Anyone else sorta turned off that the Kardashians have become the "unofficial faces of Celine"?


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Rosie Fortescue
> 
> View attachment 2120194





steph22 said:


> Sylvie van der Vaart
> 
> View attachment 2120195





steph22 said:


> Malaysia Pargo
> 
> View attachment 2123910




  Who are these people?


----------



## steph22

iluvmybags said:


> Who are these people?


 
Rosie Fortescue - British celeb (reality TV)
Sylvie van der Vaart - Dutch TV presenter and model
Malaysia Pargo - VH1's Basketball Wives


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## 27leborse

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone else sorta turned off that the Kardashians have become the "unofficial faces of Celine"?



You betcha!


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lisa Hochstein of the 'Real Housewives of Miami'.
(April 3, 2013 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## airress

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone else sorta turned off that the Kardashians have become the "unofficial faces of Celine"?



Yes, very much so. Also, turning me off is that it seems every single blogger has the trapeze or luggage featured in every one of their posts...it's just so common now. Does anyone know if Celine gifts these bags to them?


----------



## nielnielniel

Maybe to a few stars in the beginning, the rest bought it to get into the cult status, don't think they are as desperate as other brands who would gift bloggers


----------



## dfry

Rihanna instagram of her Celine pumps
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## steph22

Carly Chaikin


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner, Rob Kardashian, and Naza Jafarian (with Celine) in London.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Celine pumps shopping in Beverly Hills
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## fettfleck

What is that orangy thingy Demi is wearing besides her cute Nano? A yoga mat with fur?


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## Luxx

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone else sorta turned off that the Kardashians have become the "unofficial faces of Celine"?



It doesn't bother me really, they should enjoy their moments of good taste as such moments are few and far between :lolots:


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## gwentan

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 2137290



She always look so stunning.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenne
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## cotonblanc

Mary-Kate in a Céline shirt


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Celine shoes in West Hollywood 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Lucy Hale
> 
> View attachment 2138281



almond luggage?


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## Nanaz

Chiara (The Blonde Salad) Blog.


----------



## cotonblanc

Nanaz said:


> Chiara (The Blonde Salad) Blog.



Should be moved to http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-streetstyle-and-anyone-with-celine-730458.html


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone else sorta turned off that the Kardashians have become the "unofficial faces of Celine"?




I don't think they're the unofficial faces tbh...at the end of the day they're girls who are trendy


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## gridsie

Loads of celebs now use Celine bags!


----------



## dfry

Bruce Springsteen and his wife Patti Scialfa in NYC (Anna Wintour exits the building at the same time)
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rachel Hunter in West Hollywood 
Credit zimbio


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
( Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton at LAX 
Credit zimbio


----------



## cotonblanc

dfry said:


> Kate Upton at LAX
> Credit zimbio



Thanks for posting this. The Luggage looks exceptional in full exotic! Wow. I used to think that it looked too busy but this picture captures it in another light.


----------



## am2022

ITA coton!!! It is lovely!



dfry said:


> Kate Upton at LAX
> Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green
(Source: Ohpix/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## prestwick

dfry said:


> Jennifer Garner in Celine sunglasses
> Credit outfitid


Does anyone know which style and color of Jennifer Garner's sunglasses?


----------



## ic_locon

Hilary Duff and her gray Celine bag


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## dfry

prestwick said:


> Does anyone know which style and color of Jennifer Garner's sunglasses?


 
According to starstyle, Jennifer is wearing black Celine Original Sunglasses:


----------



## dfry

Dakota Fanning with Celine Trio bag in glacier on April 25 and 26 in New York City 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Tamara Ecclestone and friend, Scott Harvey-Nicholls, shopped in New York on April 26
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## tzar

cotonblanc said:


> Should be moved to http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-streetstyle-and-anyone-with-celine-730458.html



 Don't hate. Ferragni is a celebrity AND a designer.


----------



## cotonblanc

tzar said:


> Don't hate. Ferragni is a celebrity AND a designer.



No hate. I don't think I am the only one who identifies her as just a popular fashion blogger.

:back2topic:


----------



## cotonblanc

Melanie C. This looks like the Deepsea? It looks pretty blue to be Navy. celineandcelebs


----------



## cotonblanc

Rosie Huntington-Whitely with a Suede Gourmette celineandcelebs


----------



## cotonblanc

Molly Sims with first edition Trapeze in vernice calfskin celineandcelebs


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> No hate. I don't think I am the only one who identifies her as just a popular fashion blogger.
> 
> :back2topic:


same here!, famous doesn't mean celebrity she has no influence on media or whatsoever,I think Chiarra may have talent but she has no celebrity status! Period!


----------



## ilsecita

tzar said:


> Don't hate. Ferragni is a celebrity AND a designer.





cotonblanc said:


> No hate. I don't think I am the only one who identifies her as just a popular fashion blogger.
> 
> :back2topic:



No hate at all! But Coton is completely right. This discussion was had quite a while ago and it was decided Chiara although famous was not to be in the celebrity thread


----------



## alterego

dfry said:


> Kate Upton at LAX
> Credit zimbio


OMG!!!!!!


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:


> Melanie C. This looks like the Deepsea? It looks pretty blue to be Navy. celineandcelebs



Yesssss exactly the same color ive seen here in Manila


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## smokygg99

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2162242


LOove her dune luggage  thanks Steph22, you're great!!!!!


----------



## steph22

smokygg99 said:


> LOove her dune luggage  thanks Steph22, you're great!!!!!



You're welcome


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard

<pic removed>


----------



## Mamahailee

drooling....


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard



Hmm. Full exotic in matte without stamping? Or stamped exotic Luggage? Is she the same lady spotted with a supposedly mirrored calf Luggage? I hope to see more photos of this bag.


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm. Full exotic in matte without stamping? Or stamped exotic Luggage? Is she the same lady spotted with a supposedly mirrored calf Luggage? I hope to see more photos of this bag.



Exactly what I was thinking. Either she gets everything custom made, or her trusted personal shopper is doing some shady stuff


----------



## porpentine

ilsecita said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Either she gets everything custom made, or her trusted personal shopper is doing some shady stuff



same thought here ... but a couple of other things on this bag look ... different ...


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm. Full exotic in matte without stamping? Or stamped exotic Luggage? Is she the same lady spotted with a supposedly mirrored calf Luggage? I hope to see more photos of this bag.


It looks more like stamped croc, bizarre.... I suspect that it's a counterfeit. Even the Kardashians can't have a custom made Céline.  I heard Céline can't do special orders, can anyone confirm my doubts?


----------



## DollyAntics

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm. Full exotic in matte without stamping? Or stamped exotic Luggage? Is she the same lady spotted with a supposedly mirrored calf Luggage? I hope to see more photos of this bag.



There are more picture of it in her style thread...my SA said they've never made a stamped mini...


----------



## cotonblanc

smokygg99 said:


> It looks more like stamped croc, bizarre.... I suspect that it's a counterfeit. Even the Kardashians can't have a custom made Céline.  I heard Céline can't do special orders, can anyone confirm my doubts?



No, Céline doesn't have custom orders for Luggage. But you can order Box bags.


----------



## cotonblanc

DollyAntics said:


> There are more picture of it in her style thread...my SA said they've never made a stamped mini...



My source also shares the opinion of your SA. Ps, I'm on my phone and I can't seem to find her thread! Lol.


----------



## cotonblanc

ilsecita said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Either she gets everything custom made, or her trusted personal shopper is doing some shady stuff



No custom make for Céline so that rules that one out. I don't know how she acquires her bags!


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> same thought here ... but a couple of other things on this bag look ... different ...



Yes! I saw a few discrepancies too. Tsk tsk. We should take down this photo. Haha.


----------



## Elliespurse

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 2162874





cotonblanc said:


> Yes! I saw a few discrepancies too. Tsk tsk. We should take down this photo. Haha.



Thanks, I'll remove the pic.

There was a tPF rule recently added that we have to remove pics if they turns out to be questioned for authenticity. All known fakes should only be posted in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/hall-of-shame-fake-celine-696775.html

No problems, facts may be uncovered after a pic has been posted


----------



## cotonblanc

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'll remove the pic.
> 
> There was a tPF rule recently added that we have to remove pics if they turns out to be questioned for authenticity. All known fakes should only be posted in the thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-shopping/hall-of-shame-fake-celine-696775.html
> 
> No problems, facts may be uncovered after a pic has been posted



Thank you Ellie!


----------



## steph22

Shocked that it is a fake considering she is not short of money!


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> My source also shares the opinion of your SA. Ps, I'm on my phone and I can't seem to find her thread! Lol.



http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/alex-curran-gerrard-style-thread-657778-50.html


----------



## am2022

phew...  THis is good then..
And here I am thinking that this is a new model that I had missed... I already called around trying to snag / reserve one... this is the perfect one for me croc stamped mini in black..
as I had sold my croc stamped black phantom as the open top just didn't work for miss " lose everything" me!!!


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> No custom make for Céline so that rules that one out. I don't know how she acquires her bags!


 
yeah, I know that they only do box custom orders.. but I guess I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt since she definitely doesn't need to carry fakes. What a shame, I have a feeling one of the people that gets her bags is not being nice... And yeah, I saw some discrepancies too.. 

Speaking of! Did that one blogger ever reply to you about the mini we had our doubts about?


----------



## cotonblanc

ilsecita said:


> yeah, I know that they only do box custom orders.. but I guess I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt since she definitely doesn't need to carry fakes. What a shame, I have a feeling one of the people that gets her bags is not being nice... And yeah, I saw some discrepancies too..
> 
> Speaking of! Did that one blogger ever reply to you about the mini we had our doubts about?



No, all I got was radio silence! That was another weird moment... Well, whoever that is sourcing bags for Alex is certainly on another different agenda... Wonder if she paid exotic pricing for that?!


----------



## cotonblanc

amacasa said:


> phew...  THis is good then..
> And here I am thinking that this is a new model that I had missed... I already called around trying to snag / reserve one... this is the perfect one for me croc stamped mini in black..
> as I had sold my croc stamped black phantom as the open top just didn't work for miss " lose everything" me!!!



If it is too good to be true, it probably is! You can always consider the full exotic Luggage! It's a stunner, and so is the price.


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know what colour Trapeze the blogger SIncerelyJules carries? I can't decide if it is Dune or Souris?? TIA!


----------



## smokygg99

purplepinky said:


> Does anyone know what colour Trapeze the blogger SIncerelyJules carries? I can't decide if it is Dune or Souris?? TIA!


Its dune  (souris is more taupe grey with a hint of green)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> No, all I got was radio silence! That was another weird moment... Well, whoever that is sourcing bags for Alex is certainly on another different agenda... Wonder if she paid exotic pricing for that?!


 
That WAS weird! oh well.. yeah I hope she didn't pay exotic price for that. PS I am finally following you on instagram!


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore ( Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling

<pic removed>


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Mindy Kaling
> 
> View attachment 2168143



Little confused with her bag. Can anyone ID this colour? Light grey with white stitching and gold hardware? Hmm.


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Little confused with her bag. Can anyone ID this colour? Light grey with white stitching and gold hardware? Hmm.


I would say pearl grey (or elephant grey) but never seen one before, something looks a little off:weird:


----------



## cotonblanc

smokygg99 said:


> I would say pearl grey (or elephant grey) but never seen one before, something looks a little off:weird:



Isn't Summer 2013 pearl grey done in palmelato leather? This reminds me of the other bag that a blogger carried around a year ago and we still haven't identify the colour to this day. If two of the same exists, someone should know the colour!


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## french affair

steph22 said:


> Mindy Kaling
> 
> View attachment 2168143



Can't help, but that bag looks fake to me...


----------



## cotonblanc

french affair said:


> Can't help, but that bag looks fake to me...



Lol I'm always giving the benefit of a doubt. But I agree that this bag is just dubious.


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Lol I'm always giving the benefit of a doubt. But I agree that this bag is just dubious.


I checked other grey luggages, like granite or stone grey but none of them look like this one, plus the stitches are very bad, yuck!!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

steph22 said:


> Mindy Kaling
> 
> <pic removed>





cotonblanc said:


> Lol I'm always giving the benefit of a doubt. But I agree that this bag is just dubious.





smokygg99 said:


> I checked other grey luggages, like granite or stone grey but none of them look like this one, plus the stitches are very bad, yuck!!!!!



Hi, thanks for checking this, I removed the pic.


----------



## sydgirl

cotonblanc said:


> No hate. I don't think I am the only one who identifies her as just a popular fashion blogger.
> 
> :back2topic:


Lol just had the same discussion in the Chanel & celebrities thread...also agreed she is not a celebrity but a Blogger...funny how her pics are popping up all over the celeb threads...maybe her PR teams 'involvement' lol 

And before anyone jumps in all defensive, its just MY personal thoughts lol 
:back2topic:


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard in celine sunglasses


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## smokygg99

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2171833
> View attachment 2171834


Loove her taupe phantom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

smokygg99 said:


> Loove her taupe phantom!!!!!!!!!



me too! Would want one except those light colors can get so dirty...


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard (hopefully this one is real!)


----------



## smokygg99

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard (hopefully this one is real!)
> 
> View attachment 2173186


Yes it's a real lol  it's the orange from this season, very beautiful


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Aluxe

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2172673



I swear she has the Phantom in every color. Good for her! It always looks great on her.


----------



## designerdime

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2171833
> View attachment 2171834



Does anyone know if this is the "Dune" ?? and who has this in stock!! been searching everywhere thanks!!!


----------



## GivenchyLuc

Apparently I am not watching enough television because ....I have no idea who most of the people posted here are...


----------



## louisamariko

Aluxe said:


> me too! Would want one except those light colors can get so dirty...


really?! thank you for the info... i almost bought a dune but was hesitant because i thought that it would show the dirty quickly. Thanks again!


----------



## louisamariko

steph22 said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> View attachment 2173967


love this bag!


----------



## ilsecita

louisamariko said:


> really?! thank you for the info... i almost bought a dune but was hesitant because i thought that it would show the dirty quickly. Thanks again!



Actually I have a dune, a navy and a black luggage. I think the black one shows a tiny bit more dirt than the dune. Surprisingly, the dune rarely gets dirty, the drummed leather is super resilient.


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## smokygg99

steph22 said:


> Rachel Hunter
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2176890


Hum, still don't like the trapeze double zipper, it looks odd   (i secretly hope they'll discontinue this one)


----------



## PollyGal

Oh to be a a celebrity!


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## purse-nality

ilsecita said:


> Actually I have a dune, a navy and a black luggage. I think the black one shows a tiny bit more dirt than the dune. Surprisingly, the dune rarely gets dirty, the drummed leather is super resilient.


Thanks for the review and great to hear! Excited to get nano dune


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> Thanks for the review and great to hear! Excited to get nano dune



Yayyy! We can be semi-twins (mini vs nano) in yet another bag!! Love your taste *hugs*


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard (hopefully this one is real!)
> 
> View attachment 2173186


 
Did she have one that was not real?


----------



## steph22

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Did she have one that was not real?



Yes, it has been removed from here.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Jenna Ushkowitz
> 
> View attachment 2183312



She looks so young and fresh...beautiful!!!


----------



## ls3009

God seeing all these bags in one, I'm having to resist the urge to purr! 

After my exams I'm planning to track down a red nano. Couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: Jj/Lucas/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 2187623



Is Jessica's a medium??


----------



## smokygg99

JWiseman said:


> Is Jessica's a medium??


I guess it's the small, the medium is bigger (gigantic in my opinion)


----------



## cotonblanc

smokygg99 said:


> I guess it's the small, the medium is bigger (gigantic in my opinion)





JWiseman said:


> Is Jessica's a medium??



Has to be the Medium. The Small only came with short handles.


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Has to be the Medium. The Small only came with short handles.



Yup medium for sure. She also used medium luggages like the navy, black and cognac last time she was pregnant.


----------



## cotonblanc

ilsecita said:


> Yup medium for sure. She also used medium luggages like the navy, black and cognac last time she was pregnant.



Yeah that is the tri-colour one from Winter 2011 which I regret passing up in Bangkok store! Ugh. She seems to prefer the Medium somehow...


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Yeah that is the tri-colour one from Winter 2011 which I regret passing up in Bangkok store! Ugh. She seems to prefer the Medium somehow...



One of my fave combos! I wore the mini in that combo this weekend. Maybe one will come along for you! Interesting enough, it's the mini that's held up best in my collection.


----------



## am2022

Oh no... me likey!!!  Trouble again.



steph22 said:


> Rihanna
> 
> View attachment 2187723


----------



## trontroy

any idea what color is kourtney kardashian's phantom luggage? is it "butter" yellow?


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## lisabmiller

trontroy said:


> any idea what color is kourtney kardashian's phantom luggage? is it "butter" yellow?



Khloe has butter yellow, Kourtney has sun yellow


----------



## InflightGoddess

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2164691



Is this the sunny yellow or butter yellow?


----------



## smokygg99

InflightGoddess said:


> Is this the sunny yellow or butter yellow?


I think its butter, sun is brighter.....


----------



## cotonblanc

InflightGoddess said:


> Is this the sunny yellow or butter yellow?



Butter has contrast sealant while Sun is tonal sealant. So as smokygg99 and lisabmiller has pointed out, it is the yummy Butter, a softer muted yellow.


----------



## steph22

Liz McLarnon


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Liz McLarnon
> 
> View attachment 2190952



Any frontal shots of her bag? confused1:


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> any frontal shots of her bag? confused1:


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> View attachment 2191699



Thanks! I can't put my finger which season this is from. Can anyone else ID? Appreciate it.


----------



## lofty

cotonblanc said:


> Thanks! I can't put my finger which season this is from. Can anyone else ID? Appreciate it.



I thought her outfit matched her bag really well but I haven't seen this color combi before either. Love her top!


----------



## unoma

*Kourtney Kardashian*


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(May 28, 2013 - Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## am2022

love the sunnies... ID please?  


unoma said:


> *Kourtney Kardashian*


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## smokygg99

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2207203


poor Kim she seems to have a rough pregnancy. I'm trying to focusing on her beautiful croc but my eyes are distracted by her swallowing feet and face lol


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## unoma

smokygg99 said:


> poor Kim she seems to have a rough pregnancy. I'm trying to focusing on her beautiful croc but my eyes are distracted by her swallowing feet and face lol


That are one of the pains and Joys on motherhood


----------



## steph22

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kelly Ripa
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Danielle Lineker
> (Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)



Love her Luggage Small! Glad to see these shorter handles again.


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Princess Marie-Chantal


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba (pointed heel)


----------



## steph22

Dana Delany
(Source: Venturini/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard leaving the airport


----------



## catsinthebag

Chloe302225 said:


> Alex Gerrard leaving the airport



Love her scarf! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## steph22

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## urasia

catsinthebag said:


> Love her scarf! Can anyone ID it?



ATHENA PROCOPIOU
L'Alhambra printed silk pom-pom scarf

I know because I just bought the same one yesterday! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336918


----------



## catsinthebag

urasia said:


> ATHENA PROCOPIOU
> L'Alhambra printed silk pom-pom scarf
> 
> I know because I just bought the same one yesterday!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336918



Thanks! You may have gotten the last one, since they are listed as no longer available!


----------



## urasia

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! You may have gotten the last one, since they are listed as no longer available!



I actually got it on sale from Matches Fashion but I think it may be sold out there too since I can no longer see it. A few other places online may still have it.


----------



## Ilaura75

https://www.google.fr/search?q=laet...hl=fr&client=safari#biv=i|0;d|Pu3l2jkWJbfGlM:

Laetitia Hallyday, wife of our national french rocker, Johnny Hallyday with her Nano...


----------



## unoma

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh
( Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie (Dragonne pouch)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessie J 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Jessie J
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)



Hmm, where is the Céline? Someone help me? Might be the haze in Singapore right now.


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Jessie J
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2227667





cotonblanc said:


> Hmm, where is the Céline? Someone help me? Might be the haze in Singapore right now.


I am thinking her print top?:wondering


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm, where is the Céline? Someone help me? Might be the haze in Singapore right now.



I can't spot it either


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm, where is the Céline? Someone help me? Might be the haze in Singapore right now.



Ooops is it not her bag? Sorry thought it was!


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann 
(Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Kate Upton
> 
> View attachment 2231333





steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2231673



LOVE Kate's blue croco!!!!

Kylie looks great here - very boho chic. Perhaps a little mature for someone so young but still a home run in my book.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Melanie Sykes


----------



## porpentine

steph22 said:


> Bethenny Frankel
> 
> View attachment 2216959



hmm, does anyone know what season this is from?


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> hmm, does anyone know what season this is from?



Not sure if it is actually Céline. Something about it makes me think otherwise.


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## Croatia

@cotonblanc there are picture of Miley Cyrus wearing the crystal embellished fur scandals that you liked, I can't upload the pics (that happens a lot since I'm blonde). Anyways, thought you might be interested.


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Melanie Sykes
> 
> View attachment 2233289



Any clear shot of the bag?


----------



## cotonblanc

Croatia said:


> @cotonblanc there are picture of Miley Cyrus wearing the crystal embellished fur scandals that you liked, I can't upload the pics (that happens a lot since I'm blonde). Anyways, thought you might be interested.



Hah, fur scandals! I can relate to that. I'll try to Google Miley and ogle at those sandals.


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> Any clear shot of the bag?



Nope, sorry.


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> Any clear shot of the bag?



Yeah I was also wondering about that... Almost looks like fall 2011 except that the handles there are bright red and not burgundy... Hmmm


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## nappytoots

Miley Cyrus with the Embellished Furkenstocks (what do you think about the whole outfit? typical Miley i must say! haha)


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Wiseman zimbio


----------



## Avril

bobobob said:


> Rochelle Wiseman zimbio



Think she only got it last week as she tweeted about it. It's gorgeous! What size is that?


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus (Boxy Flat Cross Strap Sandal)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## MahBagLover

bobobob said:


> Rochelle Wiseman zimbio


This color is so beautiful!! I have a nano in my store in this color. I can't stop staring at it!! Love ittt!!


----------



## MahBagLover

Avril said:


> Think she only got it last week as she tweeted about it. It's gorgeous! What size is that?


It looks like a Mini! =)


----------



## Bijouxlady

bobobob said:


> Kris Jenner


 What's the name of this bag?


----------



## MahBagLover

Bijouxlady said:


> What's the name of this bag?


Edge.. is the name =)


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## Bijouxlady

MahBagLover said:


> Edge.. is the name =)


Thanks! Is it new?


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks! Is it new?



Edge was introduced for Summer 2013. So yes, it's new but it is carried over to Fall 2013 so expect to see newer colours!


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> Edge was introduced for Summer 2013. So yes, it's new but it is carried over to Fall 2013 so expect to see newer colours!


Thanks so much! I was looking for another Mini but saw this & I might try to find one instead. Also, are they still doing the Mini in Dune?? I am really wanting one in Dune smooth leather!


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks so much! I was looking for another Mini but saw this & I might try to find one instead. Also, are they still doing the Mini in Dune?? I am really wanting one in Dune smooth leather!



Not sure. The colour has been around a few seasons so you should let your SA know of your interest. 

I think you should consider the Edge. You can shoulder it easier than the Mini and it doesn't get too heavy.


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> Not sure. The colour has been around a few seasons so you should let your SA know of your interest.
> 
> I think you should consider the Edge. You can shoulder it easier than the Mini and it doesn't get too heavy.


I just sent an email to my SA inquiring about the Edge. What do those retail for?


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> I just sent an email to my SA inquiring about the Edge. What do those retail for?



The medium calfskin was US$3100 and the large US$3450 as of Fall 2012 according to Spotted Fashion. There was a recent increase so expect a slight hike though I hope the Edge isn't part of the seasonal hike just like the Cabas.


----------



## Bijouxlady

cotonblanc said:


> The medium calfskin was US$3100 and the large US$3450 as of Fall 2012 according to Spotted Fashion. There was a recent increase so expect a slight hike though I hope the Edge isn't part of the seasonal hike just like the Cabas.


Thanks so much for all the info! It's gonna get me in trouble!


----------



## cotonblanc

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks so much for all the info! It's gonna get me in trouble!



You're welcome. Hope to see a reveal from you soon!


----------



## steph22

Sharleen Spiteri


----------



## iluvmybags

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> View attachment 2230398


 
Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## cotonblanc

iluvmybags said:


> Anyone know what color this is?
> [/IMG]



Almond! It is quite a chameleon.


----------



## unoma

Kris Jenner
Edge


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## missdicaprio

salmaglamour.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/6-kardashian-celine.jpg


----------



## Bijouxlady

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 2240670


Which bag is this?


----------



## missdicaprio

Bijouxlady said:


> Which bag is this?



It looks like it's Trapeze..


----------



## BirkinObsessed

Kim K in Celine Sunglasses:

Can any Celine-experts I.D. this model number or style?  I've seen on some sites it labeled as the Top Heavy Matrix but I don't think that's it (not so straight across)?


----------



## Sugar Cane

BirkinObsessed said:


> Kim K in Celine Sunglasses:
> 
> Can any Celine-experts I.D. this model number or style?  I've seen on some sites it labeled as the Top Heavy Matrix but I don't think that's it (not so straight across)?



Pretty sure it's style no CL 41023/S


----------



## BirkinObsessed

Sugar Cane said:


> Pretty sure it's style no CL 41023/S



Thanks Sugar Cane   I thought they might be the Traveller too by the shape, but all the pics I've seen of the Traveller have "Celine" written on the temple/arm of the sunglasses and hers do not in any of the pics?


----------



## Sugar Cane

BirkinObsessed said:


> Thanks Sugar Cane   I thought they might be the Traveller too by the shape, but all the pics I've seen of the Traveller have "Celine" written on the temple/arm of the sunglasses and hers do not in any of the pics?



Hmm you're quite right, i can't see the 'Celine' on the temple either but it can be hard to see small details in pictures sometimes. This website also identifies them as Traveller if you scroll to the bottom.

http://kimstyleguide.tumblr.com/page/3


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## MahBagLover

&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## imlvholic

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 2241732



Love this orange luggage, i want it in a Nano now.


----------



## luxury1980

cotonblanc said:


> Not sure if it is actually Céline. Something about it makes me think otherwise.


It could be Smooth calfskin in Orange/Burnt Orange or drummed leather in Coquelicot color. First started in SS12. They have the coquelicot color again in Fall 13 season.


----------



## ilsecita

luxury1980 said:


> It could be Smooth calfskin in Orange/Burnt Orange or drummed leather in Coquelicot color. First started in SS12. They have the coquelicot color again in Fall 13 season.



It's definitely not coquelicot. Which burnt orange are you talking about? The smooth orange is brighter than that one :/


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Stella Banderas


----------



## steph22

Julia Carey


----------



## unoma

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## unoma

Kris Jenner


----------



## unoma

Kris Jenner and 
Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## unoma

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## rochasfille

Is the bag Miley Cyrus is carrying in #2468 also Celine?  I haven't been able to ID it, but the knot at the shoulder and the double pouch design remind me of the summer collection...


----------



## cotonblanc

rochasfille said:


> Is the bag Miley Cyrus is carrying in #2468 also Celine?  I haven't been able to ID it, but the knot at the shoulder and the double pouch design remind me of the summer collection...



Yes, it is the Knotted bag.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## cyankell

beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ana Vidic


----------



## PollyGal

steph22 said:


> Ana Vidic
> 
> View attachment 2250158



Love this outfit - any id on shoes?
Her mini luggage is gorgeous!


----------



## steph22

PollyGal said:


> Love this outfit - any id on shoes?
> Her mini luggage is gorgeous!


 
TopShop

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...archTerm=TS32W03DTAN&resultCount=1&geoip=home


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova zimbio


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Great of her to be carrying a totally under the radar Side Lock! Love the overall look and textures of the outfit too. Thanks for sharing, *bobobob*!


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Tinn3rz

cotonblanc said:


> ^ Great of her to be carrying a totally under the radar Side Lock! Love the overall look and textures of the outfit too. Thanks for sharing, *bobobob*!



Agree! Love this bag!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2251698


Bag - YES
Shorts _ NO


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## Cali9906

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2251698


Kylie Jenner's black mini luggage is really gorgeous! Anyone has any idea what leather is it? Smooth? Or Pomellato? 

Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## Biondina1003

Can someone help me determine the color of Hilary duffs bag? I read that it was dune, but the bag in this pic looks like smooth leather and I thought dune only comes in pebbled/ drummed. Please help...


----------



## Biondina1003

Biondina1003 said:


> Can someone help me determine the color of Hilary duffs bag? I read that it was dune, but the bag in this pic looks like smooth leather and I thought dune only comes in pebbled/ drummed. Please help...


Awe... Forgot to attach pic!


----------



## Biondina1003

Biondina1003 said:


> Awe... Forgot to attach pic!



Ok, I can't load the pics but its on page 151... It looks grey.  Thanks!


----------



## Biondina1003

ic_locon said:


> Hilary Duff and her gray Celine bag



Is this almond? Also, micro or mini?


----------



## ssv003

Biondina1003 said:


> Can someone help me determine the color of Hilary duffs bag? I read that it was dune, but the bag in this pic looks like smooth leather and I thought dune only comes in pebbled/ drummed. Please help...





Biondina1003 said:


> Is this almond? Also, micro or mini?



Hi! I have that bag and have seen it talked about in other threads. It's an almond mini (see my avatar to the left). It is smooth leather. I made a blog post about it if you're interested in checking that out! I include some pics of the interior and the piping. --> blog post.


----------



## samelise

Doutzen Kroes in Celine sandals


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## am2022

Swoon!!! Been looking for these sandals everywhere!
Missed on the balenciaga glove sandals and I'm
Thinking this is even easier to walk on and maybe
Lovelier!


samelise said:


> Doutzen Kroes in Celine sandals


----------



## Nanaz

bobobob said:


> Nicole Kidman



LOVE this bag.


----------



## alterego

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2255426



She looks very pretty here. Effortless.


----------



## samelise

amacasa said:


> Swoon!!! Been looking for these sandals everywhere!
> Missed on the balenciaga glove sandals and I'm
> Thinking this is even easier to walk on and maybe
> Lovelier!


Same here ! Love them! Let me know if you find them


----------



## am2022

Sure! And look at the nude ones!!!


----------



## ilsecita

amacasa said:


> Sure! And look at the nude ones!!!



Wow.


----------



## samelise

amacasa said:


> Sure! And look at the nude ones!!!


Just saw this on Rumi Neely's instagram, they are perfect!  Haven't lusted after a pair of shoes  in a long time. Does anyone know how much these retail for?


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Fergie



OK, this is like playing Hide and Seek, where is the Céline?


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> OK, this is like playing Hide and Seek, where is the Céline?



Side Lock Dragonne Pouch in Nappa Calfskin


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Side Lock Dragonne Pouch in Nappa Calfskin



I see some semblance of it now. That was the most Céline-esque part of her outfit. Thank you.


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> I see some semblance of it now. That was the most Céline-esque part of her outfit. Thank you.



http://www.starstyle.com/celine-side-lock-dragonne-pouch-in-nappa-calfskin-black-sp131782.html


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Nanaz

amacasa said:


> Sure! And look at the nude ones!!!



OMG. I love these.


----------



## imlvholic

samelise said:


> Doutzen Kroes in Celine sandals





amacasa said:


> Sure! And look at the nude ones!!!



Those are lovely, if only they come in lower heels (2"-3").


----------



## ssv003

imlvholic said:


> Those are lovely, if only they come in lower heels (2"-3").



Totally agree!


----------



## Biondina1003

ssv003 said:


> Hi! I have that bag and have seen it talked about in other threads. It's an almond mini (see my avatar to the left). It is smooth leather. I made a blog post about it if you're interested in checking that out! I include some pics of the interior and the piping. --> blog post.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## authenticate

steph22 said:


> Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2255426



smooth leather are always gorgeousss


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## InflightGoddess

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Ouch!!! She's burnt!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## cotonblanc

Miley's all gold box is a stunner. Wonder if it is a special order? The only season I recall with full gold cabas and other SLG is Spring 2012.


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Celine New Pretty sunglasses zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus wearing Celine pumps


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

AJ Michalka


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Earvin Johnson Jr
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry (dress)


----------



## Bijouxlady

steph22 said:


> Earvin Johnson Jr
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2271734


Is this Magic Johnson's son??


----------



## steph22

Bijouxlady said:


> Is this Magic Johnson's son??



Yes


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Earvin Johnson Jr
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2271734



Is that shaded pony? Cognac lizard?


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Fergie


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Earvin Johnson Jr
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2271734



Love the Louboutin's and the Luggage, I just wish he wouldn't always wear women's leggings and sweaters. He can wear wonderful men's silhouettes with his fabulous accessories and still keep it 100% Ervin. No hate...just saying.


----------



## alterego

steph22 said:


> Earvin Johnson Jr
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2271734


You go boy!


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Christine Teigen  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Terri Seymour zimbio


----------



## kreeza

i love blair!!


----------



## kreeza

gaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Fergie zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Interesting colour for smooth leather. Can anyone identify? Looks like Orage but I thought it only came in drummed.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> ^ Interesting colour for smooth leather. Can anyone identify? Looks like Orage but I thought it only came in drummed.



I think it's smooth emerald. She posted a photo of a new one on Instagram recently.


----------



## cotonblanc

ssv003 said:


> I think it's smooth emerald. She posted a photo of a new one on Instagram recently.
> 
> View attachment 2283318



Thanks! It's beautiful.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Thanks! It's beautiful.



It is! Great color for the nano.


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## Anreto

You dont see a lot of the croc phatoms around... can anyone tell me if it's supposed to come with black or gold hardware? Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins wearing Pre-Fall 13 (skirt)


----------



## Aluxe

bobobob said:


> Christine Teigen  zimbio



Loving this bag! Anyone know if this is praline or the natural calfskin tan color? I'm thinking its the latter but would love another opinion. Thanks!


----------



## PollyGal

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 2287558



Love her dress- any id?


----------



## bobobob

Haylie Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## porpentine

Aluxe said:


> Loving this bag! Anyone know if this is praline or the natural calfskin tan color? I'm thinking its the latter but would love another opinion. Thanks!



Hi!  Its the natural calfskin.


----------



## Aluxe

porpentine said:


> Hi!  Its the natural calfskin.



Thanks so much! This color always looks different under different lighting. Such a chameleon but very beautiful!


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff with Gourmette?


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## NatashaCurry

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Hiliary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Sykes

<pic removed>


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bsufku

bobobob said:


> Melanie Sykes



Is it just me, or does this bag look a little....questionable ?


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## porpentine

bsufku said:


> Is it just me, or does this bag look a little....questionable ?



I was wondering what season it was from ...


----------



## cotonblanc

porpentine said:


> I was wondering what season it was from ...





bsufku said:


> Is it just me, or does this bag look a little....questionable ?



It was supposed to be the tri-colour from Fall 2011 but I guess it isn't. What a shame. Let's have the picture removed!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Linda Evangelista


----------



## bobobob

Actress Rebecca Hall attends the 'Closed Circuit' screening at Tribeca Grand Hotel - Screening Room on August 19, 2013 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## JWiseman

steph22 said:


> Holly Candy
> 
> View attachment 2301989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301990



LOVE this croc luggage. What color is it??!


----------



## neome

steph22 said:


> Holly Candy
> 
> View attachment 2301989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301990



Simply gorgeous !! Ive never seen anything like this before


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Holly Candy
> 
> View attachment 2301989
> 
> 
> View attachment 2301990


----------



## fuchsia diamond

Rumer willis


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning zimbio


----------



## steph22

Gemma Merna


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Sweetie08

steph22 said:


> Gemma Merna
> 
> View attachment 2305768


Is Gemma's fake ??


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## unoma

Sweetie08 said:


> Is Gemma's fake ??


No!
Why would you think that?


----------



## Sweetie08

unoma said:


> No!
> Why would you think that?


 
It just looked a little off to me and there has also been some recent reports that UK TV soap actors have been buying counterfits from their crew members.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## missjshopaholic

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2310872


Love! Anyone know what the name of the colour is? x


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Mischa Barton
> 
> View attachment 2311454



Wow, the bag she is carrying has no metal feet? Which season is this from?


----------



## Aluxe

missjshopaholic said:


> Love! Anyone know what the name of the colour is? x



Maybe orage?

secure-content-delivery.com/ads/impression.php?i=%7B32F69C0D-47DE-4D63-804B-270880043C94%7D&c=overlay&lm=1377685416037


----------



## prestwick

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, the bag she is carrying has no metal feet? Which season is this from?


Didn't some of the original luggage bags in 2010 have no feet?


----------



## cotonblanc

prestwick said:


> Didn't some of the original luggage bags in 2010 have no feet?



Yes but I don't recall this colour combination? Hope there are more photos... Strap drop is a little off to have no feet also.


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> Yes but I don't recall this colour combination? Hope there are more photos... Strap drop is a little off to have no feet also.



More pics if it helps.


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> More pics if it helps.







Thank you! A longer strap drop with no feet only singles out Fall and Winter 2010. I only recall the shearling Luggage to have this black and white combination. Maybe my memory is rusty. Someone help!


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## mellecyn

Waow these celebs are far from inspirational! Except for Reese Witherspoon and Misha Barton, they all wear grunge, gym style clothes, then throw on a Celine bag...complete mismatch. I think the tPF members in action photos are far better!


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Cara Santana
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2313726


 
Sorry, it is actually Ashley Madekwe (Cara is next to her).


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: Snapper/Bauergriffin)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## ikim23

Lindsay Lohan. Fingers crossed that this is the time that she turns her life around..


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rachel Hunter 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> (Source: Snapper/Bauergriffin)
> 
> View attachment 2314250
> View attachment 2314251


How does she do it?
She always looks put together. Picture perfect!


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> kylie jenner
> 
> View attachment 2319479


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessie J (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland (shoes) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachel Roy


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## MrsL

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2324516


 Does anyone know what color her mini is? I'm thinking Its the ink one too dark for orage


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova
(Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## cotonblanc

MrsL said:


> Does anyone know what color her mini is? I'm thinking Its the ink one too dark for orage









Could it be Slate Blue?


----------



## IsQ

i love looking at pictures of celebs and tpfs with their luggages.


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong, past Asian face for Céline for 2010&#8211;2011, was seen shopping as a store VIP in Céline.​


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jessica Seinfeld


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2327917


 
Beautiful all around.


----------



## Yuki85

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Beautiful all around.


i totally agree,


----------



## Yuki85

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2327917


can anybody ID her shows and the colour of her luggage!


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## ilsecita

Yuki85 said:


> can anybody ID her shows and the colour of her luggage!



Her shoes are valentino rockstud flats in navy. I *think* her luggage is slate blue


----------



## steph22

Terri Seymour 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## NJU73K

Does anyone know what brand her sunglasses are? Love them!


----------



## NJU73K

Oops for my above post, I was referring to Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Yuki85

ilsecita said:


> Her shoes are valentino rockstud flats in navy. I *think* her luggage is slate blue


thanks! 

the color of the luggage is really nice, but in vienna they do not provide such nice colors.


----------



## SaskiaS

Anyone can confirm the color of Reese's bag is the new ink from fall 2013?


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## MrsL

SaskiaS said:


> Anyone can confirm the color of Reese's bag is the new ink from fall 2013?



I want to know too! I ordered the ink hoping its a deep navy like this but bag didn't arrive yet


----------



## BagLover21

Reese's looks a lot like Orage.


----------



## MrsL

BagLover21 said:


> Reese's looks a lot like Orage.



I have the orage lol and it definitely isn't this dark hmmm


----------



## steph22

Donna Air


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Australian model Erin McNaught


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough 



​


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Brandy Norwood 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## BagBragger

steph22 said:


> Brandy Norwood
> (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)
> 
> View attachment 2340700



From the neck up Brandy looks very pretty.  But she looks unhealthy from the neck down.  That makes me sad.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs

<fake bag pic removed>


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Amy Childs







I thought the Luggage with white croc panel is done in smooth leather? Any more pictures of the bag?


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> i thought the luggage with white croc panel is done in smooth leather? Any more pictures of the bag?



<fake bag pics removed>


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> View attachment 2343041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2343042



I'm sorry but that bag is nothing Céline. What a bad fake.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh  I'll remove the pics then.


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> I'm sorry but that bag is nothing Céline. What a bad fake.



Thanks for checking!


----------



## am2022

Wish we would see more of her than the younger sister... She seems more natural to me!



steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2341609


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simspon (husband)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## iheartceline

NK, she's fab with the croc bag! &#9829;CELINE
Get this look from my Celine expert: m.emir@us.celine.com


----------



## iheartceline

I think Nicole Kidman is obsessed with this one. What do you think? 
&#9829;Celine
Get this look from my Celine expert: m.emir@us.celine.com


----------



## steph22

Victoria Baker-Harber


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## unoma

*Lauren Pope*


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> ashley tisdale
> (source: Gonzalo/bauer griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2346936


----------



## steph22

Sharleen Spiteri 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## cotonblanc

Princess Carolina de Mónaco with her Summer 2013 look. I love it. vidayestilo.terra.es


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen 
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

North West


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## ikim23

Mindy Kaling on the Mindy Project


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Echevarria


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Ripa zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## pigleto972001

Kim K w what looks like the blush cashmere coat from Winter 2014.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen zimbio


----------



## pr1nc355

SaskiaS said:


> Anyone can confirm the color of Reese's bag is the new ink from fall 2013?



I'd love to know too.  I saw ink at the boutique last week, but under dark lighting so I couldn't see the true color.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> vanessa white
> 
> View attachment 2358349


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Naya Rivera zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Haylie Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus (necklace)


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham zimbio & style.com


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Kate Walsh zimbio



omg... who are those shoes by!????!!!!


----------



## Luxx

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg... who are those shoes by!????!!!!


Mara and Mine, you can find them here


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Luxx said:


> Mara and Mine, you can find them here



awesome, thanks


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara and Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Sinitta
> 
> View attachment 2366478



This looks like large phantom!
Looks big on her!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones (pants)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## melissaann

I may be getting old, but when my daughter is Kylie Jenner's age, she will not dress like that.  Horrible!!!


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## authenticate

^^
is that mini luggage? looks great on Tamara Ecclestone!!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Helen Lasichanh


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## ssv003

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383088




Need other eyes/opinions:  Is this smooth navy or smooth black?


----------



## cotonblanc

ssv003 said:


> Need other eyes/opinions:  Is this smooth navy or smooth black?




Hmm very tough. She's wearing black leggings and the bag don't look nearly the same shade. My calculated guess would be navy but this is really a tricky one! I might be wrong. Lol.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm very tough. She's wearing black leggings and the bag don't look nearly the same shade. My calculated guess would be navy but this is really a tricky one! I might be wrong. Lol.




Thanks much, coton! I was thinking the same thing. Hilary and I seem to have very similar taste in bags, lol. I love this shade. And she has the almond as well, lol.


----------



## Sophia

ssv003 said:


> Need other eyes/opinions:  Is this smooth navy or smooth black?


I'm pretty sure the color is Emerald. She was photographed carrying an Emerald luggage a few weeks ago. Lucky girl, she has beautiful bags!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bobobob said:


> Celine Dion



Oooh this is a great pic of Celine... makes me feel nostalgic...


----------



## cotonblanc

Sophia said:


> I'm pretty sure the color is Emerald. She was photographed carrying an Emerald luggage a few weeks ago. Lucky girl, she has beautiful bags!



OMG YES! You might be right. Haha, and I don't know if it's her green blouse which is leading me to think so....


----------



## ssv003

Sophia said:


> I'm pretty sure the color is Emerald. She was photographed carrying an Emerald luggage a few weeks ago. Lucky girl, she has beautiful bags!







cotonblanc said:


> OMG YES! You might be right. Haha, and I don't know if it's her green blouse which is leading me to think so....




Ooh, yes! Thanks, Sophia! She does have very beautiful bags.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## ikim23

steph22 said:


> Celine Dion
> 
> View attachment 2384097


love that Celine is carrying Celine!! haha


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## iceshiva

steph22 said:


> Celine Dion
> 
> View attachment 2384097



Celine in Celine.. Just awesome


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Ripa


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Reese Withspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## iceshiva

steph22 said:


> Kendall and Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2387479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387480



Awesome Nano !!!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## iceshiva

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> (Source: Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2392644



This is awesome !
It looks great on guy too


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> kris jenner


----------



## bobobob

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Mila Kunis



Luggage with patent leather panel? Any more photos? Never see this one before.


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> Luggage with patent leather panel? Any more photos? Never see this one before.



I did wonder too. Only front shots.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: Neil P. Mockford/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Haylie Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> Luggage with patent leather panel? Any more photos? Never see this one before.



Some more


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Some more&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2404643
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404644



Edit: I recall a Trapeze and Luggage from Fall 2011 with patent accents. Hmm.


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Some more
> 
> View attachment 2404643
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404644



Ah, I knew something was off. The wings are not patent!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Ashley Hart


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jude Cisse


----------



## ilsecita

steph22 said:


> Jude Cisse
> 
> View attachment 2406162



Hmm


----------



## mahalagirl

steph22 said:


> Jude Cisse
> 
> View attachment 2406162


Why is this looking strange for me....


----------



## bobobob

Paulina Rubio


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## miumiume

steph22 said:


> Jude Cisse
> 
> View attachment 2406162




Not the edge bag I'm used to...


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone zimbio



.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jackie Sandler zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Nina Agdal


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Paulina Rubio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo zimbio


----------



## unoma

Michelle Collins


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Pope


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo zimbio


----------



## BagCandy

Victoria Beckham with the tie /Via Elin Kling


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo  
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



That little doggie!


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon 



​


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough
(Source: Pixplus/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## chicceline

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2437705


Reese sure knows her bags! She has a great selection


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## cotonblanc

Miley Cyrus in a printed shirt by Céline Spring 2014 via saki_tokio & dailymail​


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cotonblanc

Kim K in a Winter 2013 washed double face cashmere coat.​


----------



## cotonblanc

Kim K in a Fall 2013 black wool felt coat with pearl buttons.​


----------



## 8.juli

Princess Madeileine of Sweden with a Céline bag.


----------



## steph22

Jamie King


----------



## unoma

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## cotonblanc

Miley Cyrus with coin necklace from Winter 2013​


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Merna


----------



## steph22

Jamie King


----------



## mrc

Talita Von Furstenburg, Granddaughter of Diane Von Furstenburg


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Gianna Jeon Ji Hyun in head to toe Celine from episode 1 of My Love From The Stars. eiffelinseoul


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo  celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## unoma

steph22 said:


> Katherine Heigl
> 
> View attachment 2458743



She looks like kelly piper to me.


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodall


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Liberty Ross


----------



## cotonblanc

mrc said:


> Talita Von Furstenburg, Granddaughter of Diane Von Furstenburg



OK This just caught my eye but a stamped croc Nano? Never seen that one before.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (coat)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Mercedes Javid


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## nitnot

Love the Croco Nicole...


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cotonblanc

Lorde in a Spring 2014 belted pants.​


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

steph22 said:


> Brooke Vincent
> 
> View attachment 2481080


Does anybody know what color her bag is?


----------



## Cocktail

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian (coat)
> 
> View attachment 2468435



Can someone please ID Kim's sunglasses?


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Moilly Sims


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zissman


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> 
> View attachment 2484553



can identify the color of this bag for me? thanks


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Sophia said:


> can identify the color of this bag for me? thanks


 

it´s electric blue python Phantom


----------



## cotonblanc

Sophia said:


> can identify the color of this bag for me? thanks





Ndahlhoff said:


> it´s electric blue python Phantom



It's a toss up between navy or black smooth leather.


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## goyardlove

Ashley Madweke


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Léa Seydoux


----------



## MissJoC

The last bag is amazing.


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## unoma

Kim Kardashian (Celine white cropped knit top)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## FR3NCH_T0AST

beautiful bags


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rhea Durham


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Amy Childs



 Fake!


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Michelle Collins



This bag has a really weird sheen and proportions of it is off. Not so sure about this one.


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> This bag has a really weird sheen. Not so sure about this one.



Proportions on the base of the handles are off.


----------



## cotonblanc

ilsecita said:


> Proportions on the base of the handles are off.



True. Just edited my post before you quoted! :x


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> True. Just edited my post before you quoted! :x



Haha great minds


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Nanaz

Katie Holmes


----------



## unoma

Kendall Jenner (Black Nano)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## unoma

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Princess Caroline of Monaco


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (dress and coat)


----------



## unoma

Gemma Merna


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## electrikdreams

Leila Yavari with her all-white box bag.


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong in a Céline suede coat


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong at the show. Love how they styled her. Crombie over the knit top. Very fresh and smart.​


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong at the Winter 2014 show via getty​


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong at the Céline Winter 2014 show via fashion.qq.com​


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White 



​


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

steph22 said:


> Kate Mara
> 
> View attachment 2513480


 
Can someone ID the shoes please!


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Bethenny Frankel
> (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)



That's a Saint Laurent.


----------



## steph22

cotonblanc said:


> That's a Saint Laurent.


 
Ooops sorry, hadn't changed forums!


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

steph22 said:


> Jenna Dewan
> 
> View attachment 2532221


Does anyone know what color this is?


----------



## unoma

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is?



Taupe?


----------



## ncch

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2526351



Im new to celine!  Can someone tell me what size this is?  And price?  Thanks!


----------



## smashinstyle

ncch said:


> Im new to celine!  Can someone tell me what size this is?  And price?  Thanks!



size is nano, price varies depending on your location


----------



## ncch

smashinstyle said:


> size is nano, price varies depending on your location



Found out, thanks!


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong tries on a look from Fall 2014!​


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## unoma

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm convinced the cross-body bag Jennifer Aniston has been wearing lately is the trotteur. The pics aren't very clear and I haven't seen the bag in black and this smooth leather like hers looks to be, but these things are the same: 

1. the blurry/distant logo on her bag is exactly where the celine logo is on the trotteur. 
2. the trotteur has a zip pocket on the back like her bag with that same pull tab. 
3. the pics of her bag open show the inside clasp, which although hard to see the detail of is just like the shape of the trotteur's clasp. 
4. the side seam/piping along the round sides and base of the bag match. 

am I right or nuts? 

pics are all on this page: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/jennifer-aniston-327004-386.html


----------



## cotonblanc

Think you are right. It does look like the Trotteur.


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan-Tatum
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Stacy31

steph22 said:


> Jenna Dewan-Tatum
> (Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)
> 
> View attachment 2543094


 

Do you know what color her phantom is? I love it!!


----------



## ssv003

Stacy31 said:


> Do you know what color her phantom is? I love it!!




I believe it's beige? I have that one. Here's a pic of mine for comparison to hers. It can look lighter/darker depending on lighting, too. I saw Unoma said it could also be Taupe. A definite possibility. There were a few shades of this beautiful neutral.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

.


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## Stacy31

ssv003 said:


> I believe it's beige? I have that one. Here's a pic of mine for comparison to hers. It can look lighter/darker depending on lighting, too. I saw Unoma said it could also be Taupe. A definite possibility. There were a few shades of this beautiful neutral.
> 
> View attachment 2543992


 

Thanks for the picture! It's so difficult for me to tell the difference between colors in pictures.  How is your beige holding up?  I LOVE the shade, but I worry about color transfer.


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## IconicDetails

foxie-pooh said:


> Claudia Schiffer luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage galore


Gorgeus!


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## Roseline Friede

media4.onsugar.com/files/2013/08/26/711/n/1922564/506facc99e28a58f_celine-square-street-style.preview.jpg


----------



## mariaf55

omg want them all!!


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl 



​


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Hmm, which leather is that?


----------



## steph22

Michelle Collins


----------



## lulilu

cotonblanc said:


> ^^ Hmm, which leather is that?



Looks a bit weird, but maybe it's the lighting?  I think her mom has been photographed carrying a fake bag.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## cotonblanc

lulilu said:


> Looks a bit weird, but maybe it's the lighting?  I think her mom has been photographed carrying a fake bag.









Could it be the vernice leather from Fall 2011?​


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Mamie Gummer


----------



## lulilu

steph22 said:


> Mamie Gummer
> 
> View attachment 2567374



anyone identify her scarf?


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## cotonblanc

Anne V, judge of The Face US Season 2, in a Summer 2013 look​


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## SANDER

WISH THERE WHERE MORE CELINE CLOTHES  ON CELEBS LIKE SPRING AND FALL COLLECTIONS


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## SANDER

Thank you RiRi .....Look this is how you do it ......Celine RTW..... Not just luggage bag and bad out fit.


----------



## cotonblanc

SANDER said:


> Thank you RiRi .....Look this is how you do it ......Celine RTW..... Not just luggage bag and bad out fit.



I hear you! The same can apply to other threads too. :boxing:


----------



## SANDER

oh yes! those are never ending rivers full of pollution - like teardrops lost in acid rain :rain: NO Hope


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Lily Donaldson


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna (dress)


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone
(Source: Gf/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong with Hobo​


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton and Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Mena Suvari


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## Winterbaby

Mira.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## cotonblanc

Julia Louis-Dreyfus as Selina Meyer on Veep​


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## unoma

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong  Vogue China June 2014​


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## stella16

otilia said:


> Coleen Rooney




What size is this one?


----------



## cotonblanc

stella16 said:


> What size is this one?




Medium (discontinued) from Summer 2010.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## prettyali

steph22 said:


> Naomi Campbell
> 
> View attachment 2604707


 

Which bag is she wearing in this pic? Thank you


----------



## cotonblanc

prettyali said:


> Which bag is she wearing in this pic? Thank you



The All Soft.


----------



## prettyali

cotonblanc said:


> The All Soft.


 
Looks great! Thank you


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## SANDER

Vanessa Traina NYC
Photo by David X Prutting/BFAnyc.com


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessie J (shoes)


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan and Victoria Beckham (top)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## MTJC

So cool&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; please post more and more celebrity in celine&#128522;


----------



## GivenchyLuc

steph22 said:


> Jessica Biel
> 
> View attachment 2607301


Or Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## MTJC

I love this forum...so happy to see lots of celebrity using celine bag and others&#128522;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## prestwick

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2608369


Any ID on these boots? Oops i know , Celine. ( can't remove post)


----------



## unoma

Katherine Heigl


----------



## unoma

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## unoma

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Mena Suvari (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## SANDER




----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Fergie


----------



## ilovethembags

the bag is stunning


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## cotonblanc

Faye Wong attends the Fall Winter 2014 show at 798 Art District, Beijing, China​


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens zimbio


----------



## MTJC

Hey dear.r u there too? In beijing?


----------



## PMGarza

steph22 said:


> Jessica Biel
> 
> View attachment 2607301



That's Jessica Alba not Jessica Biel &#128513;&#128521;


----------



## bobobob

Lori Loughlin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Vincent


----------



## scottsdale92

bobobob said:


> Lori Loughlin zimbio



She and her luggage look fantastic, she is always such a beautiful and classy dresser.

Can anyone identify the exact size and color of this luggage? Thanks!


----------



## ChanelChap

Julia Louis-Dreyfus carrying Céline once again as Vice President Selena Meyer on the HBO series _Veep_. She switches things up with a Trapeze after previously carrying an Edge bag this season.


----------



## cotonblanc

scottsdale92 said:


> She and her luggage look fantastic, she is always such a beautiful and classy dresser.
> 
> Can anyone identify the exact size and color of this luggage? Thanks!









Luggage Mini in grey palmelato leather.


----------



## scottsdale92

cotonblanc said:


> Luggage Mini in grey palmelato leather.



you're great! thank you!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## RobbStark

niceee!!!


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## unoma

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh 
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## Shopshop2k14

Love love love


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Beth Orstrosky Stern 
(Source: Eugene Gologursky/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Bijouxlady

steph22 said:


> Cameron Diaz
> 
> View attachment 2590442


Anyone know the official color of Cameron's Phantom??


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## MAGJES

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff (Source: Bauergriffin.Com)
> 
> View attachment 2655740



That doesn't look like her!


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff (Source: Bauergriffin.Com)
> 
> View attachment 2655740





MAGJES said:


> That doesn't look like her!



Ooops posted wrong pic!


----------



## MAGJES

steph22 said:


> Ooops posted wrong pic!
> 
> View attachment 2656318



lol!  I was thinking these kids sure do change their look every time I turn around!


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## elsa_w

Korean Celebrity


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Alicia Rountree (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## scottsdale92

steph22 said:


> Demi Lovato
> 
> View attachment 2661156



I wonder if she either forgot the protective plastic on the bag's feet or if this is an intentional following of the new trend a la Kylie Jenner's price tags on shoes?


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning (Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton 
(Source: Rob Kim/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^ such a wierd looking sandals!!


----------



## mahalagirl

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> View attachment 2665042


I cringed a little....


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Willow


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## miriammarquez

Better Look at Willow Smith bag


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Willow Smith


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## unoma

Jules Sebastian


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## steph22

Nigella Lawson


----------



## steph22

Frances Fisher


----------



## steph22

Scout Willis


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Scout Willis



Whatever happened to the handles of her Nano? Is that a 2-tone Nano?

Hmm. Hmm. Hmm.


----------



## mokummeisje

cotonblanc said:


> Whatever happened to the handles of her Nano? Is that a 2-tone Nano?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Hmm. Hmm.




That is weird. Why are they hanging. I have used mine almost every day for 1 1/2 years. Rain or shine and the handles are still standing...


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Helen Flanagan
> 
> View attachment 2682034


I don't really know who she is and her bag look so sad to me, sorry


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> I don't really know who she is and her bag look so sad to me, sorry





steph22 said:


> Helen Flanagan



I do not want to speculate as it might be a lighting issue but the Fuschia Luggage Phantom from Fall 2014 doesn't look like that?

I don't know who she is either. LOL.


----------



## pigleto972001

Shout out to Celine skates from Lainey gossip website 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Anne-Hathaways-slip-on-kicks-on-the-set-of-The-Intern/30724


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## tzar

elsa_w said:


> Korean Celebrity




Sooyoung


----------



## scottsdale92

steph22 said:


> Lindsay Lohan
> 
> View attachment 2685150



I love Lilo, but yikes it appears her bag needs some rehab, too..


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Winterbaby

Daria Dasha Zhukova.

Berlingot


----------



## Winterbaby

Gaia Repossi.


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian (skirt)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## celcea

I love the Celine luggage, especially the nano one. Also love the Jenner sisters style and theese pictures just makes my heart tremble


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Portia De Rossi zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Camilla Al Fayed


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

AJ Michalka


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning
(Source: Ignat/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> View attachment 2672941



Can someone tell me what style this is? Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone tell me what style this is? Thanks.



Hi, it's the Hobo style: Celine HOBO style reference thread


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, it's the Hobo style: Celine HOBO style reference thread



Thank you very much.


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jessie J 



​


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kourney Kardashian
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## electrikdreams

My favourite actress, Léa Seydoux, with my favourite bag, the Céline classic box.


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## ChanelChap

Oprah


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ChanelChap said:


> Oprah
> 
> View attachment 2720807


At a glance, I thought she is Janet Jackson LOL


----------



## SANDER

Rita Ora killing a nice coat 




http://www.purseblog.com/hermes/rita-ora-latest-celeb-graffiti-birkin.html/3


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## BDgirl

Can anyone tell what sizes are kendell and kylie jerner's luggage are? Are they mini or micro? Thanks


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> 
> View attachment 2734370


The first thing I saw is not her fabulous Edge bag but it's her ... ;P


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## Gigia89

Khloe's black Phantom


----------



## Gigia89

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Gigia89

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Gigia89

Lilly Ghalichi


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vegara


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Amerie


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know which celine sunglasses these are?

More photos here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-pink-dress-opens-feeling-inadequate-20s.html


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> frankie bridge
> 
> View attachment 2751457


----------



## Gigia89

Iggy Azalea rocking her phantom


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes




Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan-Tatum


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Rochelle Humes
> 
> View attachment 2753397
> 
> 
> Vanessa White
> 
> View attachment 2753401


Did she imprint her lips onto the suitcase?


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan-Tatum


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Georgina Dorsett


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Casey Batchelor


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## demicouture

steph22 said:


> Casey Batchelor
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764164




I'm pretty sure that's a fake one?!


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Toni Poole


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan-Tatum


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## LVLux

Kendall Jenner w/Celine Nano (Photo from Tumbler Photographer)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## unoma

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Lisa Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Gemma Merna


----------



## lucymonet

I love Celine


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Pia Toscano


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Cara Santana
> 
> View attachment 2795916


I just can't resist looking at her BF LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

LOUKPEACH said:


> I just can't resist looking at her BF LOL



SAME OMG LMFAO I didn't even pay attention to the bag!!


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Here is one without her BF


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## plastic-fish

Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## SANDER

what can i say  not like this


----------



## HauteFashionDia

everyone looks so chic


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan 
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lydia Hearst


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Upton


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan (shoes)


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessie J
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Busy Phillips


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Busy Phillips
> 
> View attachment 2811640


She's really Busy


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> chloe green
> 
> View attachment 2812928


omg


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jessie J 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui (Hong Kong actress) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Busy Phillips


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (shoes)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian (shoes)
> 
> View attachment 2836956


I wonder what was Kanye thinking


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> I wonder what was Kanye thinking



He probably picked them out for her. I really, really love the idea of the fur lining. Phoebe has worn the same one with a jumpsuit. And this was way before the entire hoo-ha of the Summer 2013 boxy fur sandals and mink pumps.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> He probably picked them out for her. I really, really love the idea of the fur lining. Phoebe has worn the same one with a jumpsuit. And this was way before the entire hoo-ha of the Summer 2013 boxy fur sandals and mink pumps.


Yes Kim looks so good but look at his sad face LOL


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff  zimbio


----------



## maddieee111

miriammarquez said:


> Dakota Fanning


does anyone know what brand these sunglasses are?


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## wald

maddieee111 said:


> does anyone know what brand these sunglasses are?


They're from Dior and called "So real".


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Berkley


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Ferlito


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Tiegen


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Miley Cyrus
> 
> View attachment 2857065


Love this look


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus


Ummm...


----------



## BDgirl

steph22 said:


> Kimberley Stewart
> 
> View attachment 2856183



This one looks a bit off to me


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BDgirl said:


> This one looks a bit off to me


Agreed!


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller wearing Resort 2015 dress


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Robin Tunney


----------



## miriammarquez

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Jade Thirlwall


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood zimbio


----------



## StarBrite310

steph22 said:


> Maggie Gyllenhaal
> 
> View attachment 2862661



Oooh is this Trio in red or orange?


----------



## steph22

Gemma Merna


----------



## violet1987

I love the Celine luggage bag!!!


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## stylecloseup

Its fashion week in Berlin and I spotted a Celine Nano luggage tote!


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## StarBrite310

steph22 said:


> Maggie Gyllenhaal
> 
> View attachment 2873654



Can someone please tell me what color this is? Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## dbaby

StarBrite310 said:


> Can someone please tell me what color this is? Thanks!


I believe that is brick from last fall. I have the same bag.


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Amber Heard
> 
> View attachment 2874464


She's very cute!


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Nicole Kidman
> 
> View attachment 2875387


Love her


----------



## StarBrite310

dbaby said:


> I believe that is brick from last fall. I have the same bag.



Thanks! It's a very nice color


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodall


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Cara Santana
> 
> View attachment 2879661


Her Dune is so beautiful


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Berkeley


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## MAGJES

steph22 said:


> Christine Bleakley
> 
> View attachment 2836375



Is this the newer mini size - or is the small?  I'm having a hard time deciding.  Thanks!


----------



## miriammarquez

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Chloe Goodman


----------



## LeKarenn

Rosie Huntington


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Her Tie bag is gorgeoussssss


----------



## miriammarquez

Erin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Haylie Duff
> 
> View attachment 2892010


Haylie Duff? Seriously? What happened to her?


----------



## Luxx

LOUKPEACH said:


> Haylie Duff? Seriously? What happened to her?


She's several months pregnant.


----------



## miriammarquez

Rumer Willis


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Kendall is always so chic


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

http://i3.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article187209.ece/binary/b-image-4-597861417.jpg


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxx said:


> She's several months pregnant.


Oh thank you for the info. I couldn't recognize her...


----------



## miriammarquez

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

K.K always fly


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Brandy


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Ride or die chic..


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mz.ladyBlue said:


> Ride or die chic..


Wow


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## miriammarquez

Nina Agdal


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Natalie Imbruglia


I'm TORN


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## miriammarquez

Nastia Liukin


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen  Shopping in Miami, February 2015


----------



## miriammarquez

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney
> 
> View attachment 2913526


This is wonderful


----------



## Melow

miriammarquez said:


> Lori Loughlin




Does anybody know what color or size this is.?

Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> alessandra ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 2915570


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> View attachment 2916759


Beautiful bag!


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## nekroxas

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> 
> View attachment 2923347


Looks so nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Giuliana Rancic


OMG such a stunning Micro


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## miriammarquez

MELISSA GEORGIA Celine Classic Box Bag


----------



## prestwick

miriammarquez said:


> MELISSA GEORGIA Celine Classic Box Bag


Is this a large box?


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Killoren Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## loubprincess

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## miriammarquez

Ali Larter


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Demi Moore
> 
> View attachment 2935271


I don't wanna cry...


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## JohnB

is this clothing company owned by céline dion?


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## christymarie340

Hey celine lovers! I'm a newbie in this thread, LOVE these glasses, can anyone ID which model these are?


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## LOUKPEACH

JohnB said:


> is this clothing company owned by céline dion?


lol


----------



## gjpancake

hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

gjpancake said:


> hello guys! new to purseforum so i can only reply to threads atm but having a major dilemma! I just recently bought a celine micro luggage souris oebbled but now having second thougts if i shouldve gone anthracite instead!! thoughhts pls i just look at the souris and see it as greenish and not grayish


don't mind the question but I think this belongs in another forum. I prefer the Anthracite.


----------



## cotonblanc

prestwick said:


> Is this a large box?



Yes.


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Tamsin Egerton
> 
> View attachment 2952116


She's very beautiful


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## LOUKPEACH

WHITE is so hot right now


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## lightness

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2954983




I love this Celine! What is it called?


----------



## steph22

Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## Alex R

electrikdreams said:


> My favourite actress, Léa Seydoux, with my favourite bag, the Céline classic box.


the Box bag is my holy grail so to speak. I've just got one in black, am over the moon!


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## electrikdreams

Alex R said:


> the Box bag is my holy grail so to speak. I've just got one in black, am over the moon!


Congratulations on obtaining your holy grail bag!


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## Alex R

I subscribe!


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## ChanelChap

Diane Sawyer  Suede Phantom (Jungle?)



20/20  The Bruce Jenner Interview


----------



## steph22

Rhea Durham


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## Alimak

steph22 said:


> Leigh-Anne Pinnock
> 
> View attachment 2921736


Gorgeous


----------



## Alimak

p


miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Is khloe wearing a Celine sunglasses too?


----------



## gilbertte112

rochelle has such a nice selection of bags


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Rhea Durham
> 
> View attachment 2976557


Beautiful Nano for Spring


----------



## steph22

Mel C


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Winterbaby

bobobob said:


> Jordana Brewster



Love her jeans. Id?


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2991922


This canvas Phantom is so hot right now


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Sandra Bullock
> 
> View attachment 2993064


Love her street chic style


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## MrsL

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 2991922


my fav


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Celine fan




----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Lily Aldridge
> 
> View attachment 3016850


Super cool


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## ayumiken

Beautiful Hilary Doff in Celine


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## Auvina15

steph22 said:


> Ali Larter
> 
> View attachment 3021944


Stunnning belt!! Thinking about getting one....


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 3023142


Love her Python Box


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Olivia Culpo


Such a clean and elegant Belt bag


----------



## Kajleen

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## QnBee9

SI cover model, Hannah Davis, with her Celine knot bag.


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner


She LOVES Nano


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mashedpotato

Kylie Jenner, Another view.


----------



## mashedpotato

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mashedpotato

Kendall Jenner


----------



## mashedpotato

Hilary Duff, Celine trio bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mashedpotato said:


> Kendall Jenner


I am so happy even a celeb keeps using the same bag for year. Love her Nano


----------



## mashedpotato

Kendall Jenner, Celine


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mashedpotato said:


> Kylie Jenner, Another view.


Love this canvas


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Mariah Carey
> 
> View attachment 3051060


Money can't buy you class...


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## solange

LOUKPEACH said:


> Money can't buy you class...



Well, it is a bathing suit...


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kaley Cuoco
> 
> View attachment 3052772





steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 3053978



Without name I'd thought they are the same person


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Ireland Baldwin


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Iggy Azalea


She's been using it a lot and it's still so clean and beautiful wow


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3060223


Love the gladiator shoes


----------



## ayumiken

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 3061251


Great black bag.  I really attracted to black when it comes to signature bags.  Looks so elegant and popular i color.


----------



## cotonblanc

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 3061251





ayumiken said:


> Great black bag.  I really attracted to black when it comes to signature bags.  Looks so elegant and popular i color.



That's a Saint Laurent.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> That's a Saint Laurent.


So coton, what in this pic that's Celine?


----------



## LVLux

Maybe it's Chloe Boots???


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> So coton, what in this pic that's Celine?



Think its the usual Saint Laurent cabas mistaken for the Céline cabas. Happens a lot.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Think its the usual Saint Laurent cabas mistaken for the Céline cabas. Happens a lot.


Thank you coton!


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Fan picture of Kendall at the Céline store in Paris with Kris and Joyce March 6, 2015


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Fan picture of Kendall at the Céline store in Paris with Kris and Joyce March 6, 2015


So glad Kendall is a true fan of Celine


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3072518


Beautiful!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## miriammarquez

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Mischa Barton


Wow she looks much better...


----------



## bag-craze

steph22 said:


> Sophia Bush
> 
> View attachment 3035204



This color is amazing! Does anyone know the color name and season? It looks like it a mix of grey and blue but I can't really say.


----------



## miriammarquez

Keri Hilson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Keri Hilson


The Pink trim Micro is so hot right now


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3082436


Love Kendall with all her Celine


----------



## Charmaine13

miriammarquez said:


> Kendall Jenner


What season is the colour way from? Is there a name? TIA


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Fergie
> 
> View attachment 3084152


Total Divas!


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3094528


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## ayumiken

steph22 said:


> Alex Gerrard
> 
> View attachment 3104393


This is awesome!


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian wearing a Celine Nano bag.


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## Miss World

Erica Packer wearing a Celine Trio bag.


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## QnBee9

Is that phantom the only bag Iggy owns? She has used it for a year straight.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

QnBee9 said:


> Is that phantom the only bag Iggy owns? She has used it for a year straight.


 
I actually like when celebrities are prudent with their money and stick to what they like.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham Sixx


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Borsaliina

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I actually like when celebrities are prudent with their money and stick to what they like.


Totally agree!!


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## QnBee9

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## hobogirl77

miriammarquez said:


> Vanessa Hudgens


 
can someone tell me if that's the micro or mini shes carrying? I lov that color combo


thanks


----------



## Auvina15

hobogirl77 said:


> can someone tell me if that's the micro or mini shes carrying? I lov that color combo
> 
> 
> thanks


Its the micro! Such a stunning bag!


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## hobogirl77

steph22 said:


> vanessa hudgens
> 
> View attachment 3124443


 
that color combo is killing me :d want it!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hobogirl77 said:


> that color combo is killing me :d want it!!


Yes love it too


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Parigi, girlfriend of singer Lionel Richie, carrying a black Celine Luggage Tote bag.


----------



## Miss World

Nicole Richie's sister, Sofia Richie wearing a Celine Nano Luggage bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss World said:


> Nicole Richie's sister, Sofia Richie wearing a Celine Nano Luggage bag.


So chic


----------



## OneMoreDay

Katie Cassidy.



Source: http://dailyactress.tumblr.com/post/129165346271/katie-cassidy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ashley Madekwe with Trios at NYFW. She has a white one too but I can't find a better picture. 






Source: http://dailyactress.tumblr.com/post/128973836828/ashley-madekwe-wes-gordon-fashion-show-at-spring



Source: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebr...nchy-spring-2016-new-york-front-row/?slide=14

Edit: found a picture of her with a white Trio.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> View attachment 3131716


Love the color combo of her Micro


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Demi Lovato
> 
> View attachment 3142339


So classy


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3145630


Love everything in this pic wow


----------



## hobogirl77

steph22 said:


> Francesca Eastwood
> 
> View attachment 3144760


 
jesus!! what the hell she do to this bag!? SMH


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hobogirl77 said:


> jesus!! what the hell she do to this bag!? SMH


lol


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miriammarquez said:


> Miranda Kerr


Wow Miranda with 'celine



1


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Fashionharris

This thread is so beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> 
> View attachment 3150231


Wow


----------



## miriammarquez

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Cat Deeley
> 
> View attachment 3152452


Beautiful Nano


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian wearing a Celine Nano bag.


----------



## Miss World

Arnold Schwarzenegger's daughter, Katherine Schwarzenegger wearing a black Celine Phantom Luggage bag.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Miss World

Jennifer Garner wearing a Celine Ring bag in Black.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Danielle Haim


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss World said:


> Jennifer Garner wearing a Celine Ring bag in Black.


Happy to see her happy and beautiful Belt BTW


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## honeybunch

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard  clear picture


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes


Beautiful bag


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow
> 
> View attachment 3171703


lol


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## moi et mes sacs

steph22 said:


> Cara Santana
> 
> View attachment 3176120


Givenchy bag?


----------



## steph22

moi et mes sacs said:


> Givenchy bag?




Yes sorry, silly me!


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Angelina Jolie
> 
> View attachment 3177279


can someone advise me if this is camel box calfskin or tan natural calfskin? so beautiful!


----------



## miriammarquez

Minnie Driver


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sophia said:


> can someone advise me if this is camel box calfskin or tan natural calfskin? so beautiful!


It is Tan 100%


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## miriammarquez

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Mischa Barton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## honeybunch

steph22 said:


> Coleen Rooney



Love the colour? What colour is this? Do the phantoms come in this colour?


----------



## miriammarquez

Adele


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cotonblanc

Cate Blanchett at the _Carol_ conference in Céline Summer 2016 jumpsuit.​


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## my fashion




----------



## my fashion




----------



## my fashion

momobusiness


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 3206710


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## chanelche

Love Celine


----------



## Miss World

Hilary Duff wearing a black Celine Trio bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kendall Jenner wearing a Celine Nano Luggage bag.


----------



## Mslizzy

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 3206710


Can someone please tell which Celine this is?


----------



## Sophia

Mslizzy said:


> Can someone please tell which Celine this is?


It is the small black tie bag with smooth calfskin


----------



## Miss World

Hilary Duff wearing a Celine Trio bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss World said:


> Hilary Duff wearing a black Celine Trio bag.


Poor Trio. Go get a bigger bag, please!!!


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Caroline Wozniacki


Love this combo


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## turquoisey

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> 
> View attachment 3033748




What is this bag called? And how much is it?


----------



## vinotastic

turquoisey said:


> What is this bag called? And how much is it?


This is the cabas tote. Price circles around $1,800 USD last I looked.


----------



## turquoisey

vinotastic said:


> This is the cabas tote. Price circles around $1,800 USD last I looked.




Thanks. I saw a camel color one in Miami store a few days ago and it was stunning.


----------



## Caseyatthebat

turquoisey said:


> What is this bag called? And how much is it?




This is actually the tie bag and not a cabas.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Faith Evans


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## MAGJES

Caseyatthebat said:


> This is actually the tie bag and not a cabas.



It's not the Tie style.


----------



## Caseyatthebat

MAGJES said:


> It's not the Tie style.[
> 
> The bag pictured on Miranda on 12/28 is a tie. Flaps are inside.  Cabas totes do not have metal feet etc. Reference guide in this forum can confirm.
> Bag she is wearing on 1/7 is the Symmetrical.


----------



## french affair

The question was which bag Sofia Vergara is wearing. It is a belted cabas.


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## MAGJES

Caseyatthebat said:


> MAGJES said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the Tie style.[
> 
> The bag pictured on Miranda on 12/28 is a tie. Flaps are inside.  Cabas totes do not have metal feet etc. Reference guide in this forum can confirm.
> Bag she is wearing on 1/7 is the Symmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> french affair said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question was which bag Sofia Vergara is wearing. It is a belted cabas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Caseyatthebat......I think there is a mix up....nothing personal......
> 
> turquoisey was referring to an old picture of Sofia V. carrying a belted Cabas.
> Look at post #4162 for the picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## Caseyatthebat

My bad!  Sorry all.


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Ella Ross


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## miriammarquez

Rumer Willis


----------



## miriammarquez

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## Nankali

Could someone please id the color of this Nano (?) Luggage! 



steph22 said:


> Christine Bleakley
> 
> View attachment 3217925


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## miriammarquez

Nancy Dell'olio


----------



## steph22

Nigella Lawson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> View attachment 3244867


Beautiful color combo


----------



## pigleto972001

Princess Charlene of Monaco with a Crombie double faced cashmere coat. Lovely.


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Olympia of Greece


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## miriammarquez

Brooke Burke


----------



## honeybunch

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Vanessa and Stella Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## lucydee

steph22 said:


> Julianne Moore




Love her!
Such a Class Act!


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Lori Loughlin daughter


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## miriammarquez

becca tobin


----------



## dangerouscurves

miriammarquez said:


> Vanessa Hudgens




I love that Micro!


----------



## miriammarquez

Lake Bell


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard..


----------



## minababe

Miss World said:


> Hilary Duff wearing a Celine Trio bag.



who made her sunglasses?


----------



## Zoe C

minababe said:


> who made her sunglasses?




They are Céline's too. I think the model's code is 41801/S


----------



## Manuback

The Claudia Schiffer bag is my favourite ...&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Miss World

minababe said:


> who made her sunglasses?



Yes, her sunglasses are also from the Celine brand. The are Celine 'CL 41049 Thin Preppy' sunglasses.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Bennet


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Kyle Richards


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Cat Deeley


----------



## ableoryin

celebritybagstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/Anne-Hathaway-Celine-Classic-Box-Bag-1.jpg


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Lowndes


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## TankerToad

Trotteur


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## mari_merry

Ariel Winter


----------



## mari_merry

Cat Deeley


----------



## mari_merry

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## bernacular

steph22 said:


> Ariel Winter
> 
> View attachment 3437753



Gross


----------



## WishList986

steph22 said:


> Ariel Winter
> 
> View attachment 3437753


LOVE that color, so rich! She has a great body and she's young, if she's comfortable in that who are we to tear her down.


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## mari_merry

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## mari_merry

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## mari_merry

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Watson


----------



## steph22

Gemma Merna


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## mari_merry

Bella Harris


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## mari_merry

Lillie Lexie Gregg


----------



## mari_merry

Emma Forbes


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Lydia Hearst


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## l0veileen

*Ari Westphal*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Jourdan Dunn*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ryland


----------



## steph22

Meryl Streep


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## l0veileen

Hilary Duff 
Luggage Tote


----------



## tanya71682

foxie-pooh said:


> Let's develop a thread with all the famous people seen in Celine by Phoebe Philo so we can work our way to a Celine subforum! There's already plenty of discussion on the luggage, but we should extend the topic to the cabas, classic box, and the new envelope bag as well!
> 
> Mary Kate Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Sansone envelope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Sansone classic box


nice


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## coolmelondew

Meghan Markle (see her instagram https://www.instagram.com/p/BL7DLzNAMIw/?taken-by=meghanmarkle&hl=en)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopoldo


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## lordguinny

Not really a celebrity per say, but Wendy is one of the top fashion bloggers in the world. I just like how she styled her small trapeze!


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Karen Clifton


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Carrie Underwood


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## Hvclists

​


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Katya Jones


----------



## Kajleen

Vivaluxury - fashion blogger


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Mena Suvari


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Dove Cameron


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Dove Cameron


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mel. B


----------



## l0veileen

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## Yoshi1296

steph22 said:


> Yolanda Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3664634



what the hell why would she ruin her bag like that???


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodall


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Nigella Lawson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## MAGJES

That's Hillary Swank!


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Jorgie Porter


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player and former Roland Garros champion, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tennis player, Sorana Cirstea.


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sorana Cirstea.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Supermodel, Carolyn Murphy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Nigella Lawson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## steph22

Aly Michalka


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## OneMoreDay

Socialite, Dasha Zhukova.


----------



## steph22

Talia Storm


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## l0veileen

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## tiktok

steph22 said:


> Celine Dion
> 
> View attachment 3761124


Wow, she literally looks 85 in this picture.


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson, trio


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## Miss World

steph22 said:


> Molly Sims
> 
> View attachment 3774687


Gorgeous Celine Phantom bag. 

Hi Steph22 if possible can you write the name/model and colour of the Celine bag the celebrities are wearing as well when you upload the photos?. I love your pics and It would help so much when searching the thread in the future.


----------



## Miss World

Nina Agdal wearing a Celine Frame bag.


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Megan Williams


----------



## steph22

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous Celine Phantom bag.
> 
> Hi Steph22 if possible can you write the name/model and colour of the Celine bag the celebrities are wearing as well when you upload the photos?. I love your pics and It would help so much when searching the thread in the future.



I'm not that clued up on the names or colours. I just recognise the bags and post [emoji4]


----------



## kittahmeow

mary kate always has a celine with her i feel like


----------



## Miss World

steph22 said:


> I'm not that clued up on the names or colours. I just recognise the bags and post


Haha  okay no problem. I really love all the photos you post, so nice! Thanks for updating the Celine celebrities thread so well.


----------



## Miss World

Rebekah Vardy carrying a Celine Phantom bag.


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan Tatum


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## ThatsJustGinaRose

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Miss World

Chiara Ferragni wearing a white Celine Nano bag.


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Meyer


----------



## l0veileen

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## l0veileen

janel parrish


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## Miss World

Megan McKenna carrying a Celine Nano Luggage in Red Baby Grained leather.


----------



## l0veileen

Miranda Kerr (another view)


----------



## Miss World

Megan McKenna wearing Red Celine Nano in Baby Grained Calfskin.


----------



## l0veileen

Chelsea Handler


----------



## Miss World

Megan McKenna wearing a Celine Nano in Red Baby Grain. Her sunglasses are also Celine.


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## highend

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## littleblackbag

steph22 said:


> Irina Shayk
> 
> View attachment 3868395


How the heck did she get that on her shoulder?


----------



## BlueCherry

littleblackbag said:


> How the heck did she get that on her shoulder?


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## prestwick

steph22 said:


> Lauren Silverman
> 
> View attachment 3910591


Any ID on Lauren's sunnies here? TIA


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Garner
> 
> View attachment 3924617



She really does have the most variety of styles when it comes to Celine handbags.


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan carrrying a Clasp Bag.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## Miss World

Chrissy Teigen carrying a Shearling Celine Trifold Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Stephanie Shepard carrying a Black Celine Trifold Bag.


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## highend

Emma Bunton


----------



## bobobob

Molly Sims


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Jenni Farley


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Burke


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

April Love Geary


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## highend

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Sylvia Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sofia Richie, trio


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## highend

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Emily Ratajkowsk


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner



Same day, another view


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## bobobob

deleted due to duplicate photo


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Shayna Taylor w/bf Ryan Seacrest


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## highend

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## primavera99

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Kristin Cavallari
> 
> View attachment 4040285



What model is it that she's carrying in this picture? Is it grey suede? ...


----------



## steph22

Trinny Woodall


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Nigella Lawson


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga - Hedi Silmane's first bag for Celine


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Garner
> 
> View attachment 4190784



That bag is from The Row...


----------



## steph22

Keeley Hawes


----------



## steph22

Sophia said:


> That bag is from The Row...



Apologies yes you’re correct. It’s the Margaux 10 by The Row.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Are Lady Gagas and Angelinas 16 bags the same size?


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 4218765


What the heck. Those boots look weird.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 4218765



What size is Katies belt bag?


----------



## BlueCherry

Thenewestgirl said:


> What size is Katies belt bag?



Probably mini because it has feet


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Karen Clifton


----------



## steph22

Katya Jones


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kate Wright


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carine Roitfeld.


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Travis Scott - Spring Summer 2011 shirt


----------



## Sophia

bobobob said:


> Travis Scott - Spring Summer 2011 shirt



Such a collector's item! Love seeing this recycled year after year!


----------



## steph22

Minka Kelly


----------



## almudena

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Sophia

almudena said:


> Hailey Baldwin



Lol, is there a dislike button?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sophia said:


> Lol, is there a dislike button?


I accidentally liked it so at least I had the pleasure of unliking it


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 4259876



My favorite designer tote bag - ever! Love hers in Light Camel Natural Calf!


----------



## Sophia

Alessandra again!


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## OneMoreDay

Model Grace Hartwell.


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alessandra Ambrosio.


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## Sterntalerli

bobobob said:


> Melanie Griffith


Wow. Didn’t recognize her


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## almudena

Emma Stone looks fantastic!


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Mone


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Ana Ivanovic


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Eugenie Bouchard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## Sophia

steph22 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> View attachment 4301880


 Love that she's still using the Triptyque after all these years!


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steele


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## primavera99

Frank Ocean


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova vogue.com


----------



## Sophia

bobobob said:


> Natalia Vodianova vogue.com



I hate this haha


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## porpentine

Sophia said:


> I hate this haha



Lol me too ... trying not to be a hater but it looks cheap


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Dhowre


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## porpentine

steph22 said:


> Heidi Klum
> 
> View attachment 4331829



Thanks for sharing., what is the Céline ? Is it the bag?


----------



## Sophia

porpentine said:


> Thanks for sharing., what is the Céline ? Is it the bag?



Yep! From Fall 2018!


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Rose Huntington-Whiteley (coat)


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Louise Redknapp


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrósio


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## bobobob

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

April Love Geary


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian (boots)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Sam Rollinson


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Atwood (R)


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Helene Mercier


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## bobobob

French singer Jehnny Beth zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

French actress Mélanie Thierry zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Atwood


----------



## steph22

Lorena Rae


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin (coat)


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## bobobob

Dakorta Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Tingeling

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Dhowre


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Jagger (L)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Lisa


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Keeley Hawes


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Pia Miller


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## Pollie-Jean

what a terrible outfit , looks so cheap


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> View attachment 4491458


Love that bag. What’s the name please?


----------



## Sophia

Sterntalerli said:


> Love that bag. What’s the name please?


Edge


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Lara *****


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian currently holidaying in Italy with her Celine Tie bag designed by Phoebe Philo. Very chic but very heavy bag!


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner - cape


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Vartan


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## bobobob

Christa Theret


----------



## steph22

Diane Rouxel


----------



## steph22

Sophia Anne Caruso


----------



## bobobob

repost


----------



## bobobob

Lalisa Manoban (Lisa of Blackpink)


----------



## bobobob

Marjan Jonkman


----------



## bobobob

steph22 said:


> Pixie Geldof
> View attachment 4551220



.


----------



## bobobob

Sandrine Kiberlain


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton


----------



## bobobob

Camille Razat zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Margaret Qualley


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## am2022

bobobob said:


> .


Deets on the boots pls


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Emma Roberts
> View attachment 4553391


She’s a beauty


----------



## Alesandros

My favorice actresses https://themefam.com/jessica-alba/


----------



## handbagmaven7

Meghan McCain with a small or medium 16


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## rambunctious

BTS MAMA Awards 2019. Wearing almost every single men's look from the last runway show.
 (I was surprised no one got this first, but us this thread only for handbags?)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Dove Cameron


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Caitriona Balfe


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Melanie Laurent


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## rafioshifat

Your picture looks nice


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jodie Comer


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Mozah of Qatar.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Roxy Horner


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## OneMoreDay

Grace Kelly with a Celine Horsebit bag. I thought it was Gucci at first but I've found an exact match in Celine in chocolate brown (vintage source here). The horsebit isn't a unique motif and is regularly used by Hermes, Gucci, Ralph Lauren, etc. Celine's brought it back with the CRÉCY line.


Source: graceandfamily








Credit to horsevintagerare


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## fractalica

steph22 said:


> Jordana Brewster
> View attachment 4751060



Which bag is this? Can't find a similar one on the website


----------



## IntheOcean

fractalica said:


> Which bag is this? Can't find a similar one on the website


Looks to me like a  BIG BAG BUCKET (what a name! )
https://www.bragmybag.com/celine-big-bag-bucket-with-long-strap/


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Kelly Bensimon
> View attachment 4807947


This bag is so pretty!


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Roxy Horner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Annawakes

Emma Roberts makes that 16 bag look really good!


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## eunaddict

I THINK this is a Celine Small Big Bag on Lily Rabe in The Undoing (worth watching FYI).


----------



## steph22

Karen Hauer


----------



## Tinn3rz

steph22 said:


> Karen Hauer
> View attachment 4917888



Love how she uses her Phantom!  She makes it look so light despite it being stuffed full.


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## wheihk

steph22 said:


> Demi Moore
> View attachment 4918368


I thought this is a Gucci bag?


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Sorry wrong thread.


wheihk said:


> I thought this is a Gucci bag?


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Emma Roberts
> View attachment 4623616


OT but does anyone know who makes those boots? TIA


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jacob Elordi


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - coat


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kelly Dodd


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Jean Watts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## IntheOcean

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Maya Rudolph


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley


----------



## steph22

Jacob Elordi


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

ivica A. Fox


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams (L)


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Dove Cameron


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## songan

Lalisa Monoban (rapper in *BLΛƆKPIИK*):


----------



## songan

Queen Rania of Jordan visits the White House.
July 2021



SOURCE: Instagram


----------



## songan

Sara Boruc Mannei (Polish fashion designer and owner of THE MANNEI collection)


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## songan

Supermodel Elsa Hosk wears her Celine Ava inside parking complex.


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Elsa Hosk



sorry, attached incorrect photo


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## songan

Jun Ji Hyun is the lead actress in the Legend of the Deep Sea, where she wears a full suit from Celine Resort 2017 .


----------



## songan

Liu Shi Shi  (刘诗诗)
Actress



The Celine white blouse and taupe brown gaucho pants are from Celine's ready to wear runway show.


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Jihyun wears a CELINE coat over a CELINE dress on The Legend of the Deep Sea.


----------



## songan

*Marjorie Harvey*, wife of comedian and TV host Steve Harvey, carries her LV Airplane Bag.
On her feet are the Celine Fur Slides in Shearling Beige. These slides are no longer confined to be worn inside the house. 
They are now commonly worn outside as casual footwear-- a new 2021 trend.



^ Celine Fur Slides in Shearling Beige
Price: $864.00


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

Jun Ji-hyun acts as Sim Cheong on The Legend of the Deep Sea, episode 19. She wears a CÉLINE Ready-to-Wear long coat. 

Multi-color Double Face Checked Long Wool Coat:


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

*Emma Roberts*


^ Sydney Evan Extra Large Gold & Diamond Huggie Hoops Earrings
Celine Chasseur Jacket in Boucle Tweed
Celine Sports Bra in Athletic Knit
Sydney Evan Link Diamond Bracelet
Sydney Evan 14K Diamond Small Love Chain-Link Bracelet
Sydney Evan Gold Nail Ring with Bezel-Set Diamond
Celine Margaret Jeans
Sam Edelman Evita Sculptural Heels

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Lee Si Young (이시영)  actress


----------



## songan

Lee Si Young  actress (이시영)


----------



## songan

*Heidi Klum *wears Celine sunglasses (Celine Avant Premiere Glitter Aviator Sunglasses) with her monochromatic neon lime green jumpsuit and yellow crocs (Crocs Bae Clogs), while drinking an iced, green tea beverage.



2020's is about accepting the color clash. Lime green and sunshine yellow were not put together before 2020's. Dark pink and red were not blended in the same outfit in the past. Neither was black and brown. But now... shades that are off from each other can be combined this way.


----------



## songan

Elisse Joson


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay. In episode 11, she wears a Smocked Folk Blouse in Silk Georgette, $1700 USD; Box Pleat Skirt with Floral Tapestry Embroidery, $1950 USD, both *CELINE*, celine.com. 



Our leading lady looks like a ray of sunshine in this monochromatic light yellow ensemble straight from Celine’s runway. 
Swathed in a smocked high-neck silk blouse and a printed jacquard skirt, Ko Mun-yeong seems to have a growing penchant for pastel hues and floral prints. 


CELINE Ready-to-Wear: Smocked Folk Blouse in Silk Georgette & Box Pleat Skirt with Floral Tapestry
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji * (서예지) acted as the troubled writer, Ko Mun-Yeong, in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay. 
In episode 13, Ko Mun-Yeong wore a CELINE dress.


CELINE Prairie Dress in Printed Viscose



SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

Actress* Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) plays a woman named Ko Mun-Yeong, who has a difficult personality and a troubled past. Ko Mun-Yeong wears Celine in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), episode 16. She pairs the Celine blouse and Celine jacket with light wash jeans from the high street designer Zara.



Celine Chasseur Jacket in Silk Charmeuse


Celine Jabot Frill Blouse in Cotton Batiste


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts as an energetic and highly competent lawyer in Vincenzo (빈센조).
In episode 7, she wears a Celine Classic Jacket in navy blue color and military gabardine material.


----------



## songan

Elisse Joson -  Filipina actress, model, dancer


----------



## songan

Im Jin-A (임진아) professionally known as* NANA *(나나)
South Korean model, actress, ex-pop idol

CELINE TRIOMPHE SHOULDER BAG in tan calfskin leather and canvas
REFERENCE : 194142CUZ.04LU


----------



## songan

Lee Yubi (이유비) - the actress wears full-on 2021 Celine from head-to-toe


----------



## steph22

Susie Vanner


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

*Lisa Manoban *- rapper and dancer in K-pop girl group Blackpink
She's Celine's brand ambassador in South Korea.


^ Celine Falco crossbody bag


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## songan

*Jeon Somi* (전소미)


----------



## songan

*Lori Harvey* (model) with Michael B. Jordan (producer)


^ Celine Jumpsuit in Black Lambskin Leather
Product ID# 2G225086H.38NO


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

Gianna Jeon Ji Hyun (전지현) wears Céline In episode 1 of My Love From The Stars (별에서 온 그대).


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragni *wears a Celine Cotton Cap and Celine Striped Bra with denim cut-offs.


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

Gianna Jun / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현) acts as Cheon Song Yi in You Who Came From The Stars (별에서 온 그대). In episode 18, she wears a Celine Lagoon Cotton Poplin Coat.


----------



## toodensneakers

steph22 said:


> Jordana Brewster
> View attachment 5199537



I swear this lady has no signs of aging! She's always stunning in and out of the red carpet!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

toodensneakers said:


> I swear this lady has no signs of aging! She's always stunning in and out of the red carpet!!!


I have no idea who she is.


----------



## songan

Actress Ni Ni (倪妮) wore Celine in the TV drama My Best Friend's Story《流金岁月》directed by Liu Shi Shi (刘诗诗).


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

Shin Min-Ah (신민아) wore CELINE Shirt Dress In Lightweight Cotton in Beige  ($1,800 USD) in tvN's Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 11. Hometown Cha Cha Cha is a light hearted romance centering around a dentist (Shin Mina) who is forced to leave the big city behind to go to a small seaside town.


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## songan

IU - Korean singer and actress


SOURCE: Kakaotalk


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Xu Lu (徐璐) often accessorizes with her black Celine belt which has a triomphe buckle. 


SOURCE: 小红书|RED


----------



## songan

Supermodel Elsa Hosk wore her Celine Ava bag in an autumnal outfit.


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Lareina Song also known as Song Zhu Er (宋祖儿):



SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## songan

Thai K-pop entertainer Lalisa Manoban (ลลิษา มโนบาล) is known as Lisa from BlackPink. Lisa is the first brand ambassador of Celine.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## songan

Kaia Gerber - supermodel






Celine Ava Bag in Tan
Celine Triomphe 01 Sunglasses in Acetate Blonde Havana 
Celine Margaret Boots


----------



## songan

Caroline Blomst- Swedish model


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## songan

Kaia Gerber


MEDIUM TABOU IN SMOOTH CALFSKINTAN ($2550 USD)


REFERENCE : 196583DK1.04LU
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## azure5

steph22 said:


> Jordana Brewster
> View attachment 5199537


ohh I have to say that bag doesn't work with what she's wearing, at least in my world.
Too square, too formal. It's too contrasty.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> Kaia Gerber
> View attachment 5239314
> 
> MEDIUM TABOU IN SMOOTH CALFSKINTAN ($2550 USD)
> View attachment 5239316
> 
> REFERENCE : 196583DK1.04LU
> SOURCE: starstyle.com



...mum, I forgot to put my pants on!

I know some do this deliberately but it's just wrong.  A hint of what she's wearing underneath would have worked better hem wise.

Great bag though and perfect with the brown heels and black look.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> *Chiara Ferragni *wears a Celine Cotton Cap and Celine Striped Bra with denim cut-offs.
> View attachment 5180086
> 
> SOURCE: starstyle.com


I'd never have guessed she is wearing Celine


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> Im Jin-A (임진아) professionally known as* NANA *(나나)
> South Korean model, actress, ex-pop idol
> 
> CELINE TRIOMPHE SHOULDER BAG in tan calfskin leather and canvas
> REFERENCE : 194142CUZ.04LU




Perfect.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> Lee Yubi (이유비) - the actress wears full-on 2021 Celine from head-to-toe




Very derivative of Chanel.


----------



## azure5

steph22 said:


> Jessica Alba
> View attachment 5173698


The terrific bag does not rescue this look.
If you aren't tall and slim don't try this.
Very chunky and unflattering all round.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> *Lori Harvey* (model) with Michael B. Jordan (producer)
> View attachment 5174534
> 
> ^ Celine Jumpsuit in Black Lambskin Leather
> Product ID# 2G225086H.38NO



NO. Just NO!
the bag is the right colour but when you're chunky or muscular you can't do this.
It just looks stupid. I couldn't even see the bag for awhile.

The proportions are all wrong the bag should be about 1/2 bigger.
Yes it's on trend to have a micro or even a small bag, but if you're muscular or chunky, the smallness of the bag just makes you look overwhelming and a bit masculine.
This is the difference between style and trend. Style is to dress according to your type.
Following a trend regardless of your body type is just a potential disaster.
Her hands look too masculine with this sized bag. All wrong.
A very attractive woman either ignoring good advice, or not seeking it.
She could carry off a Bottega Veneta chunky woven bag here (forget the name of it) and it would be perfect.
Celine lines this small are much too slim for her.
Her watch is perfect. Her leather jump suit likewise. Shows off her astonishing figure.


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> *Heidi Klum *wears Celine sunglasses (Celine Avant Premiere Glitter Aviator Sunglasses) with her monochromatic neon lime green jumpsuit and yellow crocs (Crocs Bae Clogs), while drinking an iced, green tea beverage.
> 
> View attachment 5163955
> 
> 2020's is about accepting the color clash. Lime green and sunshine yellow were not put together before 2020's. Dark pink and red were not blended in the same outfit in the past. Neither was black and brown. But now... shades that are off from each other can be combined this way.



Not quite the case. Colour clash of the type you describe was all the rage in the 1970s.
Black and brown have always been a staple to the French.
The Americans have only just woken up to it? OK it's been huge with jeans, black belt, brown bag. Or the reverse, or combinations in the same item like a bag.
Dark pink and red, again this has been done in the 1970s and the 1980s.
Particularly by Lacroix, Pucci, but also YSL, Balenciaga, etc.
What has been newer is the offsetting of dark with a pastel. Or fluoro stripe offsetting something very conservative like tan. Or black.

Klum just looks attention-seeking in this, and it does her no favours. The best we can say is the colour is right for her complexion and hair. We all have off days but this looks deliberate and misses. It's just. bleah...


----------



## azure5

steph22 said:


> Kaia Gerber
> View attachment 5160791


Too overdone with the white socks and shoes turning into a caricature of the little girl. 
She would do far better with a contrast chunky or edgy pair of shoes or sandals with NO socks.
The bag doesn't rescue this look.
Maybe the stylist had a day off.


----------



## steph22

Sia


----------



## azure5

songan said:


> *Emma Roberts*
> View attachment 5161156
> 
> ^ Sydney Evan Extra Large Gold & Diamond Huggie Hoops Earrings
> Celine Chasseur Jacket in Boucle Tweed
> Celine Sports Bra in Athletic Knit
> Sydney Evan Link Diamond Bracelet
> Sydney Evan 14K Diamond Small Love Chain-Link Bracelet
> Sydney Evan Gold Nail Ring with Bezel-Set Diamond
> Celine Margaret Jeans
> Sam Edelman Evita Sculptural Heels
> 
> SOURCE: starstyle.com



Horrible! What is she thinking?.

Everything is wrong with this, ok except the colour.


steph22 said:


> Sia
> View attachment 5239554



What a lovely photo! True warmth and happiness shining through. The bag colour happens to complement the red hair.
Beautiful combo. A couple of true creatives here.


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## songan

BlackPink k-pop idol Lalisa Manoban (known by the mononym Lisa) is the first celebrity brand ambassador of Celine.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lisa's airport fashion:


----------



## Happy Luppy

Anne Hathway and Random Girl wearing Celine Box and Celine Trio respectively in the film "The Intern"


----------



## steph22

Crystal Minkoff


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Luv2Shop1

steph22 said:


> Julianne Moore
> View attachment 5254558


 I think that's the YSL bucket 






						LE MONOGRAMME BUCKET BAG IN MONOGRAM CANVAS AND SMOOTH LEATHER | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
					

Discover CHESTNUT LE MONOGRAMME BUCKET BAG IN MONOGRAM CANVAS AND SMOOTH LEATHER from Saint Laurent online store.




					www.ysl.com


----------



## steph22

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I think that's the YSL bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE MONOGRAMME BUCKET BAG IN MONOGRAM CANVAS AND SMOOTH LEATHER | Saint Laurent | YSL.com
> 
> 
> Discover CHESTNUT LE MONOGRAMME BUCKET BAG IN MONOGRAM CANVAS AND SMOOTH LEATHER from Saint Laurent online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ysl.com


Oops wrong thread thanks!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## IntheOcean

steph22 said:


> Jessica Simpson
> View attachment 5263981


What are those hideous boots, though...


----------



## azure5

IntheOcean said:


> What are those hideous boots, though...



Terrible taste!  
She doesn't dress for her shape and size. 
The bag is way too big for her, the bag is wearing her!
And the shoes....breaking up her length which is already on the short side.
At least the shoes are platform, giving some height, and they are a bit chunky like her, and she's wearing her hair high adding some height. 
I've seen worse, but she is ignoring basic rules on proportion and also continuity, and isn't getting away with it.
Not a good look.


----------



## azure5

steph22 said:


> Julianne Moore
> View attachment 5254558


Hideous shoes. Really bad.
She gets away with that bag though, because it's streamlined and it goes really well with the wonderful jacket. Unfortunately that jacket is a bit too long and too big on the shoulders. Can't work out what's going on with the sleeves.
But the shoes...OMG>


----------



## IntheOcean

azure5 said:


> Terrible taste!
> She doesn't dress for her shape and size.
> The bag is way too big for her, the bag is wearing her!
> And the shoes....breaking up her length which is already on the short side.
> At least the shoes are platform, giving some height, and they are a bit chunky like her, and she's wearing her hair high adding some height.
> I've seen worse, but she is ignoring basic rules on proportion and also continuity, and isn't getting away with it.
> Not a good look.


Yep, I agree. This ongoing trend of 'the bulkiest and most disproportionate' only ever looks not totally horrible on very tall and slender people, in my opinion. And when you pix crazy patterns in...


----------



## azure5

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, I agree. This ongoing trend of 'the bulkiest and most disproportionate' only ever looks not totally horrible on very tall and slender people, in my opinion. And when you pix crazy patterns in...



As in art, you must understand and master the rules before you can break them.

And you only break them IF you know what you're doing.

It's the only way to get an optimal result and not a big FAIL.


----------



## azure5

steph22 said:


> Crystal Minkoff
> View attachment 5248615



Flat shoes a mistake, she needs more height to carry this off.
The shoes must not be fine, they need a platform or a mild amount of chunkiness to balance her body-type.
Diagonal wide stripes _could_ be ok, but slim ones would be better. The problem is the shirring AND the mutton leg sleeves. This adds bulk.

So you have a top heavy look, slightly muscular and short legs, and tapering off to nothing on the feet.
It just emphasises a top-heavy squashed look. She's a good looking girl and her long hair left out is elongating (good). The sunglasses are an excellent choice.

She reminds me a bit of Kelly Osborne, she made a lot of mistakes and is only settling down recently to a consistent style.

This is natural when you're young but being a part of the _Fashion Police_ as Kelly was makes it make even less sense. I know it was a comedy show and not taking fashion too seriously BUT when you have all the means at your disposal to make informed, good decisions, why not bone up on this stuff and do it properly? Even without the Fashion Police, these days there's no excuse, you've got all the resources to make good decisions. The reality is if you don't have height you can end up looking ridiculous quite easily. This is why models are usually tall and slim, it maximises choice and you unconsciously focus on the clothes and not on why the clothes don't work on that person.

So. The mismatch of shoes (nude) with bag (white) only contributes to this feeling a _being off _look, but not in a good way.
She could do so much better.
The key to good style is being REALISTIC about your body type and age.
You minimise your defects and maximise your assets.
Everyone does this, even models. They aren't hired indiscriminately, they get hired for particular jobs to create particular looks.

You can't randomly say _Oh I like this look I'm going to do this or that with it_, without giving due consideration to these factors. 
You risk looking a bit ridiculous and a slave to trends.


----------



## azure5

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, I agree. This ongoing trend of 'the bulkiest and most disproportionate' only ever looks not totally horrible on very tall and slender people, in my opinion. And when you pix crazy patterns in...



The problem is nobody is saying NO to these kids and grownup people. 
The stylists aren't and the people selling the clothes aren't.
It underscores the truism, you can have money but good taste and style is something else.
Not everyone has it but it can be learned.
<eyeroll>


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jaclyn Smith


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Happy Luppy

Celine Tote in the Japanese TV Series: Midnight Dinner


----------



## littleblackbag

azure5 said:


> The problem is nobody is saying NO to these kids and grownup people.
> The stylists aren't and the people selling the clothes aren't.
> It underscores the truism, you can have money but good taste and style is something else.
> Not everyone has it but it can be learned.
> <eyeroll>


I think Julianne Moore looks great.


----------



## Gourmetgal

azure5 said:


> The problem is nobody is saying NO to these kids and grownup people.
> The stylists aren't and the people selling the clothes aren't.
> It underscores the truism, you can have money but good taste and style is something else.
> Not everyone has it but it can be learned.
> <eyeroll>


Does it really matter?


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## starrynite_87

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kate Ferdinand


----------



## steph22

Simone Biles


----------



## steph22

Maya Hawke


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## Chaliya

steph22 said:


> Kaia Gerber
> View attachment 5305723


off-topic, BUT:

I don't know Kaia Gerber personally and so I do not know her eating habits - and they are non of my business for sure.
But I was scared when I just saw this picture - it gave me major flashbacks to a time when I suffered anorexia

The fact that she mentioned in one interview, that her mum Cindy Crawford told her to drink black coffee when she's feeling hungry to lower her appetite - and then looking at the skinniest legs anyone can have, give me major chills


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Mia Regan


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## desertchic

Molly Simms


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## poleneceline

More BlackPink Lisa wearing a Celine bag. I really like this picture!

LISA IN CELINE BY HEDI SLIMANE
KOREA, 10 09 20
TAMBOUR BAG
#LISAXCELINE #CELINEBYHEDISLIMANE


----------



## poleneceline

LISA IN CELINE BY HEDI SLIMANE
SEOUL 12 02 21 
CELINE TEEN TRIOMPHE BAG WITH BORDER IN WHITE TRIOMPHE CANVAS 
#LISAXCELINE #CELINEBYHEDISLIMANE


----------



## poleneceline

Lisa's Instagram
SHOULDER BAG CUIR TRIOMPHE in Smooth Calfskin Black


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber (sandals)


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## rosewang924

steph22 said:


> Kaia Gerber (sandals)
> View attachment 5413249



Love her shoes


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## poleneceline

LE SSERAFIM Kazuha


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## poleneceline

Gfriend/VIVIZ Umji

Source


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## rosewang924

steph22 said:


> Jordana Brewster
> View attachment 5434302



May I ask what size and name is this bag?


----------



## steph22

rosewang924 said:


> May I ask what size and name is this bag?


Big Bag Bucket, I think only in one size but I could be wrong.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Binky Felstead


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Malin Akerman


----------



## simone3121

Have anyone held the mini bowling bag?


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## Thenewestgirl

steph22 said:


> Lady Gaga
> View attachment 5587633
> View attachment 5587635


What is the name of this bag?


----------



## steph22

Pia Whitesell


----------



## steph22

Thenewestgirl said:


> What is the name of this bag?


Think it Trapeze Triomphe.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## poleneceline

LE SSERAFIM


----------



## poleneceline

LE SSERAFIM Sakura


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Courtney Cox


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Priscilla Presley


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Courteney Cox


----------



## steph22

Ava Phillippe


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Feegie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------

